# Bruit de l'imac G5



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de recevoir mon Imac G5, surprise déagréable : le bruit. Il n'est pas supportable. Suis je le seul dans ce cas ?
Albert


----------



## peyret (4 Octobre 2004)

T'es pas tout seul, à côté il y a un PC, sous photoshop avec plein de calcul, on se demande qui passe l'aspirateur dans la pièce....
Quand il s'arrête....on entend enfin le seche linge fontionner !

lp


----------



## iSimon (4 Octobre 2004)

Malheureusement, le problème est assez répandu. Apple Allemangne en a pris connaissance et remplace les alims en ce qui concerne l'outre-rhin. Pour ce qui est de la France, aucune info...
Plusieurs articles de MacBidouille en parlent :
Ici, ici, ici et là.
J'attends encore le mien, j'espère que je ne serai pas touché  :sick:.
Toujours est-il que je te conseille d'appeler Apple ne serai-ce que pour le signaler. Tu pourras nous dire ce qu'ils en disent... A priori tu as un support téléphonique gratuit pendant 90 jours, si je me souviens bien. 
Donne nous des nouvelles quand tu les auras appelé


----------



## yoffy (4 Octobre 2004)

Halbert a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon Imac G5, surprise déagréable : le bruit. Il n'est pas supportable. Suis je le seul dans ce cas ?
> Albert


Citation:

Posté par bouc_en_kilt:

Bon moi j'ai reçu mon Imac 17 pouces superdrive, il est génial, vraiment rien à redire, mais le seul problème c'est l'alimentation, elle fait moins de bruit qu'un pc, mais ça peut devenir dérangeant à la longue, surtout quand on nous dit qu'il est super silencieux.. j'espère qu'ils vont remplacer l'alimentation comme ils ont remplacer la batterie des PowerBook G4 

yoffy:

A se demander si tu es au courant  

"Les centres de maintenance agréé Apple ont reçu un mail de la part d'Apple Care qui maintenant reconnaît le problème officiellement. En voici quelques détails.

- Apple a deux fournisseurs d'alim "AC Bel" et Delta. Seules les premières sont touchées.
- Le problème ne survient que si la machine est en 220 V. Voilà pourquoi les US étaient épargnés.
- Apple procédera sur simple demande du client à l'envoi d'une alimentation de rechange.

Mais ce que j'en dit...  





    *


----------



## appleman (4 Octobre 2004)

Je confirme qu'il y a une sorte de grésillement dérangeant sur le model d'expo que j'ai pu voir ou plutot écouter dans un magasin silencieux!


----------



## noliv (4 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de recevoir mon iMac 20 pouces.

Très peu de bruit, c'est un vrai plaisir !

Comparé à mon powerbook 12" rev.a, si le ventilateur du powerbook est en marche, alors c'est l'iMac qui fait le moins de bruit. Bien sur si le powerbook ne ventile pas, c'est lui le plus silencieux.


----------



## iMax (4 Octobre 2004)

Hop, je déplace ce sujet dans le forum "Mac de bureau"


----------



## sergio (4 Octobre 2004)

noliv a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon iMac 20 pouces.
> 
> Très peu de bruit, c'est un vrai plaisir !
> 
> Comparé à mon powerbook 12" rev.a, si le ventilateur du powerbook est en marche, alors c'est l'iMac qui fait le moins de bruit. Bien sur si le powerbook ne ventile pas, c'est lui le plus silencieux.



Ouai moi aussi et un 20" et aucun bruit !  c tres agréable !
Apparemment ca ne touche que quelques 17" et l'alim est changée sur demande par Apple (il en envoi une)
A+


----------



## tornade13 (4 Octobre 2004)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Ouai moi aussi et un 20" et aucun bruit !  c tres agréable !
> Apparemment ca ne touche que quelques 17" et l'alim est changée sur demande par Apple (il en envoi une)
> A+


Comparé a l'imac G4 ça donne quoi?? c'est bien d'avoir une reference sinon


----------



## Cricri (5 Octobre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> iMac DV400 ....bientôt iMac G5 20"... (Votre commande sera traitée...  .... AVANT le 04.10.04.........désormais un envoi avant le..... .. 8 octobre 2004 au plus tard... ......
> cordialement........cher client....)


Bonne nouvelle ! Je vais peut-être pouvoir avoir mon échange Sagem->Freebox avant de recevoir mon 20"


----------



## sergio (5 Octobre 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Comparé a l'imac G4 ça donne quoi?? c'est bien d'avoir une reference sinon



Ben désolé mais je n'ai jamais eu d'iMac G4 
C'est mo,n premier Mac de bureau !  Il fait un tout petit peu plus de bruit que mon iBook...  et encore... 
Espere que ca t'aide un peu


----------



## agone (5 Octobre 2004)

Apple France est au courant, il suffit de les appeler, donner son n° de série, puis ils t'envoient via UPS une alim à remplacer soi même et une procédure pour retourner l'ancienne sous 10 jours.
 Par contre ils te prennent ton n° de CB car si tu ne renvoies pas l'alim défectueuse sous 10j ils te facturent 76¤.

 J'ai appelé jeudi, toujous pas de n° de colis UPS, la fille d'Apple était assez étonnée, cela devait prendre 1 ou 2 jours... Hehe j'ai attendu l'imac 1 mois donc une alim je peux l'attendre 1 semaine je pense


----------



## miaou (5 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle ! Je vais peut-être pouvoir avoir mon échange Sagem->Freebox avant de recevoir mon 20"



je veux  pas te décourager mais sans doute que tu recevra ton imac  bien avant  la bobox 
j'ai 2 copains qui l'ont demandé il y 1 mois , et ils ne l'ont  toujours pas 
Free complètement débordés, s' occupe surtout des nouveaux clients , les anciens passent après


----------



## agone (5 Octobre 2004)

Aux dernières nouvelles, Apple est uhm... submergé de demandes d'échange d'alim d'où le retard. Nouveau délai: d'ici la fin de semaine/début de semaine prochaine.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Octobre 2004)

je me félicite d'attendre l'année prochaine,car les premières séries présentent souvent des défauts de jeunesse...
dans un an ,il y aura un G5 au moins à 2 GHz et une carte graphique plus puissante...


----------



## appleman (5 Octobre 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je me félicite d'attendre l'année prochaine,car les premières séries présentent souvent des défauts de jeunesse...
> dans un an ,il y aura un G5 au moins à 2 GHz et une carte graphique plus puissante...


Bah oui mais ca c'est comme pour les voitures! Sit'attend quelques mois ta pas les défauts de jeunesse mais ta pas le plaisir de profiter des dernieres technologies quand peu de monde les a, et surtout tu ne peux pas dire a ton voisin: regardez tout est la dedans, et voir ainsi sa tete de bennet ébahie... question de choix...


----------



## Cricri (5 Octobre 2004)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> je veux  pas te décourager mais sans doute que tu recevra ton imac  bien avant  la bobox
> j'ai 2 copains qui l'ont demandé il y 1 mois , et ils ne l'ont  toujours pas
> Free complètement débordés, s' occupe surtout des nouveaux clients , les anciens passent après


Oui mais moi je l'ai demandé il y a 3 mois


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

Apple me propose (par email) soit la réparation , soit l'echange, soit le remboursement. 

Albert


----------



## miaou (6 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais moi je l'ai demandé il y a 3 mois



ah ok  excuse  moi tu devrai donc la recevoir , parce que d'après ce j'ai compris  ,on leur  a laissé entendre  que  pour  eux ce n'étais demain  la veille . mais là je crois qu'on s'éloigne du sujet d'origine : plus rien avoir avec  le bruit de l'imac .....     je veux pas encombrer , ne me répond  pas ou alors dans un autre  forum


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

noliv a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon iMac 20 pouces.
> 
> Très peu de bruit, c'est un vrai plaisir !
> 
> Comparé à mon powerbook 12" rev.a, si le ventilateur du powerbook est en marche, alors c'est l'iMac qui fait le moins de bruit. Bien sur si le powerbook ne ventile pas, c'est lui le plus silencieux.


 Qu'entends tu par "très peu de bruit". A apple expo, on nous précisait que ce imac G5 faisait autant de bruit qu'un souffle humain à quelques dizaines de cm ! Est ce le cas ?
Albert


----------



## yoffy (7 Octobre 2004)

autant de bruit qu'un souffle humain à quelques dizaines de cm !....... :affraid: 

...Ah! je ne le sent pas bien ce coup là


----------



## Cricri (7 Octobre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> autant de bruit qu'un souffle humain à quelques dizaines de cm !....... :affraid:
> 
> ...Ah! je ne le sent pas bien ce coup là


 c'est pas le moment de flancher !


----------



## jujumacosx (8 Octobre 2004)

Je dois rire car je possede un eMac depuis 1 jour exactement mais en l'achetent je savais à quoi je m'éxposais, L'eMac est un ordinateur don la réputation a été sali, aussi je le trouve réactif à tous les points , un petit conseil pour les iMac soufflerie mettre un casque sur sa tête et écouter la radio d'Itunes    (Le bruit on s'y fait).


----------



## airbusA380 (8 Octobre 2004)

Salut! 

Pas de probléme pour changer l' alim de mon Imac g5 , Apple m'en envoi une sans souci.
Ce que je disais sur un autre forum concernant mon switch c'est que le bruit est vraiment relatif lorsque l'on vient du monde pc ! Peut-etre que dans qq années je serai hyper exigeant!
Pour ce qui concerne d'attendre avant d'acheter un nx produit cala dépend du besoin du moment. Pour ma part j'avais un besoin urgent de changer ma bécane de bureau.....Et j'ai tjrs mon pc portable que je vais garder jusqu'a son dernier souffle!
Amoi l' Ibook G6 !!!!


----------



## Marcmaniac (8 Octobre 2004)

Pour moi qui peut comparer le bruit d'un imac g4 800 superdrive et d'un g5 20", je les ai les deux sous la main jusqu'à demain, je peux dire sans me tromper et sans engager de polémiques que le g4 est beaucoup plus silencieux que le g5 !
Quand on a perdu l'habitude d'entendre du bruit sur son bureau, ça fait bizzare !

Pour parler du bruit, le son des hp internes du g5 sont très mais alors très en deça de celles du g4 !
(Le g4 passe pour une chaine hifi à coté d'une casserole moderne !) Rien que le bruit de départ est différent et permet de se faire une idée ! Les reglages doivent être tous sur les basses si on veut avoir quand m^me un son correct !
Va falloir investir dans des enceintes pour ceux qui veulent écouter de la musique !

sinon, belle bête et le 20" est splendide !


----------



## jaguymac (12 Octobre 2004)

J'ai reçu mon imac 20" hier. J'ai une question au possesseur du 20": est-ce qu'au niveau de l'alimentation vous avez un léger grésillement ou le silence totale car moi j'ai un petit grésillement au niveau de l'alim.


----------



## sergio (12 Octobre 2004)

jaguymac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu mon imac 20" hier. J'ai une question au possesseur du 20": est-ce qu'au niveau de l'alimentation vous avez un léger grésillement ou le silence totale car moi j'ai un petit grésillement au niveau de l'alim.



Moi n'ais pas de bruit d'alim sur mon iMac G5 20"
Juste le bruit des ventilos ;-)


----------



## Marcmaniac (13 Octobre 2004)

Rien non plus au niveau de l'alim mais les ventilos c'est déjà pas mal !


----------



## gimli (14 Octobre 2004)

Qu'est ce que j'aimerais être déranger par le bruit de mon iMac G5, mais mon fornisseur n'a aucune idée sur le jour où il le recevra!


----------



## iChh (15 Octobre 2004)

Je tente vainement de contacter le support APPLE 0 825 888 024 et c'est visiblement tout le temps occupé. Connaissez vous une autre voie ? adresse e-mail par exemple ?


----------



## iota (17 Octobre 2004)

Salut.

 Pour ceux qui sont intéréssés, les pages DIY pour iMac G5 sont en ligne.
 Vous trouverez tous les documents officiels pour la réparation et la mise à niveau de l'iMac G5 17" ici.
 Pour le 20" c'est par là.

 @+
 iota


----------



## tornade13 (17 Octobre 2004)

Donc si j'ai tout compris l'imac G5 est relativement (pas silencieux), les enceintes sont pas terrible et sur les 17 pouces l'alim est a changé et depuis peu il y'a un soucis avec certains CD qui ne passe pas


----------



## noliv (18 Octobre 2004)

Ceci étant à relativiser :

 - Je ne connais aucun ordi équipé de ventilateurs qui soit aussi silencieux que l'iMac
 - Je ne connais aucun ordi équipé d'enceintes internes de meilleure qualité
 - Le problème des alims n'était que sur les premiers 17" produits et n'est qu'une mauvaise expérience non-critique que les posseceurs d'iMac 17" auront vite fait d'oublier.
 - Sur la vingtaine de CD que j'ai encodé dans iTunes avec mon iMac 20", pas un seul ne s'est coincé dedans.


----------



## me (18 Octobre 2004)

Pour les ventilos, je crois avoir remarqué qu'ils tournent plus si l'iMac est collé contre un mur (logique, comme les ventilos soufflent l'air à l'arrière de la bête, si l'arrière est bloqué, les ventilos doivent tourner plus). Donc pour essayer de moins faire tourner les ventilos (la source principale de bruit chez moi), essayez de décoller l'iMac du mur...


----------



## Philou1789 (19 Octobre 2004)

Gloops,

Plus je lis les postes sur le G5, plus mon G5 s'éloigne et plus mon porte monaie se rassure.


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2004)

LE bruit du G5..faut relativiser...à pleine charge ( ou presque) c'est vrai qu'il fait beaucoup de bruits...en fait c'est comme s'il en faisait plusieurs, à des fràquences différentes du G4..le bruit du G4 est continuelle et constant celui du G5..plus sacader..donc on s'y habitue moins..
Mais ça c'àtait hier et ce matin où je lis les news sur les forume, envoie des mail, écoute un peu de musique, bref je ne sollicite pas le G5..on ne l'entend pas le G5...maintenant il est bien plus silencieux que le G4...
Biensure je cherche avec applications les gros défauts du G5...et j'ai pas encore trouvé...mais je trouverais


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Gloops,
> 
> Plus je lis les postes sur le G5, plus mon G5 s'éloigne et plus mon porte monaie se rassure.



Surtout que tu lis que les post négatifs donc en effet.  
Tu peux résumer SVP pourquoi il te semble si inapproprié ce G5 qu'on rigole un peu ?
Il y a toujours des défauts avec les Rev. A, t'as qu'à attendre la B.


----------



## FloX (21 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Gloops,
> 
> Plus je lis les postes sur le G5, plus mon G5 s'éloigne et plus mon porte monaie se rassure.


Enfin on compare des mac a des mac si on compare a un pc meme pas la peine de le démarrer 
Les utilisateurs sous mac sont habitués au silence


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

L'alim a été changée : il rete le bruit des ventilos  assez déagréable.... 
Albert


----------



## Marcmaniac (21 Octobre 2004)

J'ai passé du temps sur l'apple care en démontrant que mon imac 20" g5 était trop bruyant par défaut du ventilo :
Résultat, j'ai fait un test hardware, un reset smu, un changement de ram, un test d'écran (luminosité), des écoutes du bruit par téléphone.....

L'apple care très sympathique a entendu pat téléphone le bruit disgracieux du g5 et a accepté de payer les frais de dossier au centre apple du coin (qui n'est pas celui chez qui j'ai acheté l'imac !)

Je vous tiendrai au courant de ce curieux problème, pas flagrant mais pour moi, insupportable à la longue même en mettant de la musique, j'arrive à entendre les ventilos !

Le g5 fait du bruit, en fait-il trop ? Ou est-ce normal ? It is the question .....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai passé du temps sur l'apple care en démontrant que mon imac 20" g5 était trop bruyant par défaut du ventilo :
> Résultat, j'ai fait un test hardware, un reset smu, un changement de ram, un test d'écran (luminosité), des écoutes du bruit par téléphone.....
> 
> L'apple care très sympathique a entendu pat téléphone le bruit disgracieux du g5 et a accepté de payer les frais de dossier au centre apple du coin (qui n'est pas celui chez qui j'ai acheté l'imac !)
> ...


 Apple présente cet appareil comme  quasi silencieux....


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2004)

En usage pépère il est silencieux...mais pas lorsqu'on le pousse un peu...


----------



## Marcmaniac (21 Octobre 2004)

Le problème du silence, c'est qu'on est peut être pas tous au même niveau. Pour moi, mon ancien g3 blue, puis mon imac g4 800 étaient silencieux, ce n'est pas le cas de cet imac g5 qui fait beaucoup plus de bruit.....j'ai pu le constater, je les ai eu ensemble pendant 3 jours et j'ai pu comparer !


----------



## Cricri (21 Octobre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Le problème du silence, c'est qu'on est peut être pas tous au même niveau. Pour moi, mon ancien g3 blue, puis mon imac g4 800 étaient silencieux, ce n'est pas le cas de cet imac g5 qui fait beaucoup plus de bruit.....j'ai pu le constater, je les ai eu ensemble pendant 3 jours et j'ai pu comparer !


ancien g3 blue ? tu veux dire la première génération ? Dans ce cas j'ai combien de jours pour renvoyer mon iMac G5 quand je le reçois ?


----------



## macarel (23 Octobre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En usage pépère il est silencieux...mais pas lorsqu'on le pousse un peu...


Mon revendeur préféré (Alias66 Perpignan) m'a changé l'alim cette semaine  
Je suis un peu maladroit, donc bien contant qu'il me l'a fait.
Maintenant question bruit: ma fille m'a dit toute suite: ah, il fait moins de bruit.
Le niveau de bruit c'est une chose, mais c'est surtout le bruit qui existait était d'une fréquence agacant à la longue. Ce "bruit" là a disparu, donc je suis content  
iMac G5 17"


----------



## jaguymac (23 Octobre 2004)

J'ai enregistré le bruit de mon imac (20"). J'ai utilisé audioX et réglé le micro interne au maxi. Pour une écoute assez réaliste et il faut mettre le son presque au maxi en enlevant juste 2-3 crans. Test réalisé avec juste l'appli audioX ouverte.
 Le fichier fait 5,4mo.
http://membres.lycos.fr/thalios58/Recording12.mov

PS:faite enregistré sous pour écouter


----------



## Marcmaniac (23 Octobre 2004)

Merci Jaguimac, je voudrais savoir si, lorsque tu as l'ordi allumé, avec écran de veille par exemple, sans fonction ouverte, ton imac fait du bruit et quel sorte de bruit. 
Perso, j'entends le ventilo qui tourne et c'est très désagréable, au bout d'une heure, le bruit est plus important, car il s'accompagne d'un léger sifflement ou bourdenement aigü. Le tout dans un environnement totalement silencieux, du moins sans parasite !

Merci de nous tenir informé. Quant à moi, je porte mon imac dans la semaine chez mon revendeur.

Merci encore de répondre à ces différentes questions !


----------



## jaguymac (23 Octobre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Merci Jaguimac, je voudrais savoir si, lorsque tu as l'ordi allumé, avec écran de veille par exemple, sans fonction ouverte, ton imac fait du bruit et quel sorte de bruit.
> Perso, j'entends le ventilo qui tourne et c'est très désagréable, au bout d'une heure, le bruit est plus important, car il s'accompagne d'un léger sifflement ou bourdenement aigü. Le tout dans un environnement totalement silencieux, du moins sans parasite !
> 
> Merci de nous tenir informé. Quant à moi, je porte mon imac dans la semaine chez mon revendeur.
> ...



Il fait toujours du bruit même si je ne fais rien. C'est sur si on lui demande un gros travail alors on entend bien les ventilos accélérer . J'entend bien une sorte de bourdonnement mais que je dirais de sourd; c'est pas facile à traduire par écrit. De toute façon je ne m'attendais pas à un mac silencieux; on ne peut mettre autant de composant dans si peu de place sans ventilos pour refroidir. D'ailleurs les ventilos ne sont pas pareils que sur le 17"; on voit qu'ils sont plus gros et les tuyères pour l'évacuation de la chaleur sont différent.
Mon imac est placé dans une grande pièce et dans un silence totale je l'entends à l'autre bout (recule de 6m).


----------



## Marcmaniac (23 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour ton récit. Cela me rassure car je pense avoir les même symptômes que toi. Par contre, je vais faire quand même le bilan au magazin et je vous tiens au courant !

PS : Ce bruit est tout de même difficilement supportable à mon gout !
Mon ancien g4 me satisfaisait pleinement lui ! (au niveau du bruit !)


----------



## jaguymac (23 Octobre 2004)

C'est vrai que le soir quand il n'y a plus un seul bruit il n'est pas discret. Chez ton revendeur tu auras peut-être la possibilité de comparer avec un modèle d'expo. Chacun perçoit le bruit de son imac de façon différente, j'avais un imac dv qui n'était pas silencieux surtout le disque dur qui émettait un son aigu; à force je m'y suis totalement habitué; je pense faire de même pour celui-ci.
Tu as des pixels morts ? J'ai fait le test avec pixel check et j'ai 1 pixel mort et 3 qui reste tout le temps bleu.


----------



## Marcmaniac (23 Octobre 2004)

J'ai pas fait de test de pixels morts, mais l'écran est limpide et superbe.
L'hard war test ne signale rien. Tout fonctionne admirablement bien sinon. Je trouve que ma connexion inetrnet est moins rapide avec la borne airport express, j'ai donc, rebrancher l'ethernet direct pour l'instant.
Sinon, le son des enceintes est très décevant, vivement que ma femme accepte que j'achète des enceintes Harman Kardon 2.1

Le design du tournesol plaisait plus aux non-initiés, et provocait plus de réactions.


----------



## macarel (23 Octobre 2004)

Sinon, le son des enceintes est très décevant, vivement que ma femme accepte que j'achète des enceintes Harman Kardon 2.1

J'ai branché un  iSub dessus, le son est très acceptable, pas très fort, mais de bonne qualité


----------



## Marcmaniac (23 Octobre 2004)

C'est quoi un iSub ?


----------



## Gabi (24 Octobre 2004)

Humm... Je ne sais pas si le bruit de mon imac est dû à l'alim ou si c'est son bruit normal : y a t'il un moyen de connaître l'origine de l'alim ?
Le bruit que j'entends est assez aigu, constant : je n'arrive pas à m'y habituer...


----------



## Cricri (24 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Humm... Je ne sais pas si le bruit de mon imac est dû à l'alim ou si c'est son bruit normal : y a t'il un moyen de connaître l'origine de l'alim ?
> Le bruit que j'entends est assez aigu, constant : je n'arrive pas à m'y habituer...


Si ça change en modifiant le contraste ou la luminosité c'et l'alim. Sinon c'est le ventilo.
Tout est là http://www.davlyn.info/imacg5whine.htm
Pour le moment c'est la roulette russe !


----------



## Cricri (24 Octobre 2004)

Cette histoire de s'habituer, c'est de la connerie, si je peux me permettre ?
Ou tu réagis vite pour qu'ils trouvent la solution ou tu le rends dans les 14 jours, et tu perds 10 % de sa valeur je crois...? A confirmer...


----------



## FloX (24 Octobre 2004)

Hier j'ai fait 4 heures de DIABLO II non stop et franchement ca soufflait sec, j'ai eu meme le droit a plusieurs freeze pendant le jeu ... j'avais l'impression que la carte graphique surchauffait


----------



## macarel (24 Octobre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un iSub ?


Un "caisson de basse" USB d' Harman avec un design extraordinaire et un son d'enfer.
Avec les petits haut parleurs de mon ancien iMac DV ça faisair des miracles pour le son. Je l'ai branché sur le nouvel iMac et ça marche parfaitement  
http://reviews.macnn.com/reviews/isub/angled.jpg


----------



## benamad (25 Octobre 2004)

j'ai un imac 1,8 Ghz 17 pouces de la "premiere fournée" (reçu 10 jours apres l'apple expo) avec le probleme de l'alim.
Depuis elle a été changé et l'utilisation est bien plus agréable.  Mais c'est vrai que petit a petit je commence a entendre de plus en plus les ventilos mais rien d'anormal il me semble : ca fais moins de bruit qu'un pc (mais quand la tour est sous un meuble alors qu'avec un imac on a les composants tout proche des oreiles)et je crois que c'est inevitable quand on a des composants rapide comme le G5 ..


----------



## jaguymac (25 Octobre 2004)

Oui le problème c'est que l'on a la machine au niveau des oreilles donc le bruit est beaucoup plus présent. On pense tellement à ce bruit que ça le faire resentir encore plus.
 De toute façon je pense que les 20" font plus de bruit car ils dégagent plus de chaleur, la consammmation est plus importante avec une dalle de 20".


----------



## Gabi (27 Octobre 2004)

Tout est là :

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@164.UXPiaZ3nzbr.4@.689b1277

En resumé : Le ventilateur du CPU, en bas à gauche, fait un bruit permanent, régulier, assez aigu.
Apple a procedé au changement de la piéce pour les utilisateurs qui en ont fait la demande : dans tout les cas, cela n'a rien changé du tout. 
Reset pmu ne change rien au problème ni aucune autre manipulation d'ailleurs.
Le bruit augmente légerement au fil du temps d'utilisation.
C'est donc une fatalité pour l'imac : c'est un problème matériel et aucune mise à jour logiciel ne viendra y remédier : j'avais espérer un contrôle de la vitesse du ventilateur mais apparement, le bruit produit est celui de la vitesse minimum.

Donc deux solutions :
- faire avec
- se faire rembourser

Je ne veux pas faire trop peur à tout le monde, mais j'avoue moi-même, qui est si content de mon imac, y penser. Je n'arrive pas à travailler dans le silence avec ma machine : je suis obligé de mettre Itunes en permanence avec volume logiciel au max et volume des HP à 50% : c'est agacant.

Triste nouvelle.

Edité : en fait,c'est pas une "nouvelle" : Cricri avait déjà mis un lien que je n'avais pas ouvert...


----------



## Cricri (27 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Voilà : j'ai trouvé la réponse à toutes nos interrogations sur ce fameux bruit. Tout est là :
> 
> http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@164.UXPiaZ3nzbr.4@.689b1277


Tout était déjà là


			
				Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Si ça change en modifiant le contraste ou la luminosité c'et l'alim. Sinon c'est le ventilo.
> Tout est là http://www.davlyn.info/imacg5whine.htm
> Pour le moment c'est la roulette russe !


  

Toute les personnes qui ont eu le droit au remplacement du "midplane assembly" qui entre autre comprend le ventilo défectueux ne semblent pas avoir obtenu une amélioration, reste que beaucoup disent ne pas avoir de problème :


> I can verify NO bearing noise from my unit. I measured the noise level db weighted and it came in at 19 db. That is the same air pressure as someone whispering!!!!!!!!! Under full cpu load in xplane http://www.x-plane.com, the noise measures 29 db. This is AMAZINGLY quiet as most PC's measure 40 db + which equates to the air pressure/noise of people talking!! My old eMac's (I had 3) all measured roughly 40+ db. IE: The new iMacs under full load are 3 times quiter than a stock eMac or PC!))))))))
> 
> I repeat. My G5 iMac is AMAZINGLY QUIET. My PS2 and XBOX sound like mini jets about to take off))))))LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabi (27 Octobre 2004)

Argh ! Desolé Cricri, j'avais pas cliqué sur ce lien.


----------



## Cricri (27 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Argh ! Desolé Cricri, j'avais pas cliqué sur ce lien.


Pas de mal, pourvu que l'on fasse avancer les choses et qu'Apple se bouge !


----------



## Gabi (27 Octobre 2004)

Je ne comprends pas : si certaines personnes n'ont pas de ventilateur défectueux, ça veut dire que ce n'est pas un problème "de série" : que la piéce est normalement correcte ; alors pourquoi est-ce que changer la piéce ne modifie rien ? Est-ce que Apple envoie des piéces de remplacement défectueuses ?!


----------



## Cricri (27 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas : si certaines personnes n'ont pas de ventilateur défectueux, ça veut dire que ce n'est pas un problème "de série" : que la piéce est normalement correcte ; alors pourquoi est-ce que changer la piéce ne modifie rien ? Est-ce que Apple envoie des piéces de remplacement défectueuses ?!


Ah voilà un esprit cartésien comme je les aime ! Les Amerloques ont du mal à poser les choses en ces termes semble t'il. Voir les postes d'Oki (alias Cricri) dans les threads cités ou dans Celui-ci On trouve aussi des satisfaits Ici


----------



## tornade13 (27 Octobre 2004)

Cela me rapelle mon eMac ce probleme de bruit, je bossais avec Dreamweaver et Toshop le soir assez tard quand mes gamins etait au lit, je supportait plus ce bruit de ventilo   

J'ai du me resoudre a revendre l' eMac 6 mois apres, pour l'achat d'un Imac G4.

Quelq'un a pu comparer le bruit de l'iMac G5 avec celui de L'eMac parceque ce dernier est plutot une reference bien plus que l'iMac G4 qui lui ne fait quasiment aucun bruit


----------



## Gabi (27 Octobre 2004)

Je viens d'appeler l'Apple Care : ils m'envoient une nouvelle carte-mére + ventilateurs ; ci-joint : guide et outils pour faire le changement soi-même ! Au programme : démonter et remonter le disque dur, la pile, la mémoire, ... Que du bonheur ! 

QUI A DIT QU'ON NE POUVAIT PAS S'AMUSER A DEMONTER SON ORDI AVEC UN MAC ?!! 

Youpi ! Je vais bien m'amuser !

Je ne crois pas que ça changera quoi que ce soit : apparement, tout ceux qui ont déjà fait ce changement n'ont noté aucune amélioration... 

Au passage : on m'a quand même pris mon numéro de CB : 600 euros si je ne retourne pas la CM d'origine   je pense que je vais la rendre.
Livraison 2-3 jours via UPS et renvoi payé par Apple "of course" ...
En tout cas, bonne expérience pour le SAV : compétent, rapide, aimable.

Compte-rendu à la fin de la semaine...


----------



## Cricri (27 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Compte-rendu à la fin de la semaine...


Oui on y compte bien, merci !


----------



## Gabi (27 Octobre 2004)

Je suis alé sur les forums de Macbidouille, dans un thread où on donne son avis sur l'imac, et le mot qui revient toujours est : SILENCE : donc, il y a bien un problème sur ma machine...
Juste par curiosité, j'ai mis le proc en "maximum" : c'est génial : super pratique le matin aprés la douche


----------



## Cricri (27 Octobre 2004)

Tu peux donner le lien ?


----------



## Gabi (28 Octobre 2004)

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=92768


----------



## TNK (28 Octobre 2004)

Sur un 20", 2Go, 250 Go, BT, AE, je n'entends strictement rien!
Le lecteur CD fait un peu de bruit en lecture, mais moins que sur un PB, et rien de "strident"
En "poussant" le proc, pas de ventilos audibles et toujours pas de bruit. Fo peut-être que je consulte un otorino ou que le proc va bientôt griller... La face avant est assez "tiède" (à vu de nez entre 30 et 40°), est-ce la cas chez vous aussi?
Quelqu'un sait-il quelle est la source de chaleur (après refroidissement local, naturellement) la plus importante dans cette bécane. Serait-ce le disque dur? Si c'était le cas, avec 256 ou 512 Mo de ram, le swap peut s'activer assez rapidement et expliquer une mise en route plus fréquente des ventilos....
Je n'ai encore rien lancé qui sature la RAM....


----------



## Cricri (28 Octobre 2004)

Ok merci, bon je touche plus à tout ça avant d'avoir le mien en fin de semaine prochaine (15 jours après la sortie d'usine ça devrait être bon)!


----------



## benamad (28 Octobre 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Quelq'un a pu comparer le bruit de l'iMac G5 avec celui de L'eMac parceque ce dernier est plutot une reference bien plus que l'iMac G4 qui lui ne fait quasiment aucun bruit



je suis possesseur d'un imac 17 pouces (premiers modeles reçu mi-septembre avec probleme d'alim resolu depuis ) et j'ai pu tester un emac recemment. Sans avoir les 2 machines a coté il me semble toutefois que l'emac est plus bruyant mais le bruit un peu moins desagreable. Celui de l'emac ressemble plus a un souffle dans le grave alors que celuid e mon imac est un peu plus aigu. rien a voir cependant avec le bruit que faisait l'alim qui etait completement insupportable. En fait ca serait un PC je ne verrais rien d'anormal  mais comme c'est une machine d'Apple qui est censé etre silencieuse je me pose des questions. Ce n'est pas insupportable mais la machine n'est pas du tout discrete si on bosse a coté on l'entend constamment.
Comment pourrais t'on comparer les bruits ? Gabi tu as fais des mesures avec signalscope ? (je ne connaissais pas ce logiciel mais j'ai lu dans les liens donnés quer les personnes l'emploie pour comparer) As-tu un enregistrement que tu pourrais m'envoyer par email ? (en m'indiquant le volume du micro)

De plus il me semble qu'au debut je n'avais pas ce bruit mais qu'il est apparu au fur et a mesure (faut dire peut etre que j'etais trop habitué au bruit cirspant de l'alim )


----------



## Marcmaniac (28 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour tous ces posts. Perso, j'ai pris rapidement conscience du problème de sons de l'imac (bruit continu plutot aigu, etc...) Allo aplle store, puis direction revendeur, et là j'attends .......les résultats. Perso, si le bruit ne baisse pas, je préfererais m'en séparer car je n'arrive pas du tout à m'habituer à ce bruit !


----------



## benamad (28 Octobre 2004)

Sur un 20 pouces ce bruit doit etre amplifié (car plus de chauffe) et donc devenir insuppportable. Dis-nous ce qu'en dis ton revendeur. Sur le 17 je ne le classe pas le bruit de fonctionnement comme insupportable ça m'etonnerait qu'on puisse apporter une ameioration mais evidemment si on pouvait avoir le silence total (ou comme un imac G4) je ne dirais pas non !


----------



## TNK (28 Octobre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Sur un 20 pouces ce bruit doit etre amplifié (car plus de chauffe) et donc devenir insuppportable. Dis-nous ce qu'en dis ton revendeur. Sur le 17 je ne le classe pas le bruit de fonctionnement comme insupportable ça m'etonnerait qu'on puisse apporter une ameioration mais evidemment si on pouvait avoir le silence total (ou comme un imac G4) je dirais pas non !


relis mon post au dessus, n° 73....
plus de chauffe sur un 20" sans doute, mais beaucoup plus d'espace aussi...


----------



## benamad (28 Octobre 2004)

oui j'avais pensé a l'espace plus grand pour l'aeration mais il me semble que les ventilos sont plus gros sur l'imac G5. Le fait que tu n'entendes rien est a la fois une bonne et mauvaise nouvelle : bonne car l'imac serait bien silencieux mauvaise car ca veut peut etre dire qu'il y a un truc qui deconne sur ta machine et qui n'active pas les ventilos (comme tu le crains). J'espere donc que c'est une bonnne nouvelle


----------



## Gabi (28 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Sur un 20", 2Go, 250 Go, BT, AE, je n'entends strictement rien!
> Le lecteur CD fait un peu de bruit en lecture, mais moins que sur un PB, et rien de "strident"
> En "poussant" le proc, pas de ventilos audibles et toujours pas de bruit. Fo peut-être que je consulte un otorino ou que le proc va bientôt griller... La face avant est assez "tiède" (à vu de nez entre 30 et 40°), est-ce la cas chez vous aussi?
> Quelqu'un sait-il quelle est la source de chaleur (après refroidissement local, naturellement) la plus importante dans cette bécane. Serait-ce le disque dur? Si c'était le cas, avec 256 ou 512 Mo de ram, le swap peut s'activer assez rapidement et expliquer une mise en route plus fréquente des ventilos....
> Je n'ai encore rien lancé qui sature la RAM....



Hum... Ton témoignage me donne une idée :

Les ventilos de l'imac sont peut-être programmés pour que la température interne soit aux environs de 40°C ; les imac qui ont ce problème de bruit ont peut-être une anomalie qui fait que les ventilos sont progammés pour conserver l'imac à environ 20°C : ce qui est expliquerait qu'ils se déclenchent plus souvents ? En effet, j'ai lu de nombreux témoignages comme quoi l'imac est assez chaud : hors, même aprés plusieurs heures d'utilisation, le mien n'est jamais à plus de 20°C.
Question : 
Par quoi est reglé le fonctionnement des ventilos : par OS X ou par un composant physique ?


----------



## tornade13 (28 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Par quoi est reglé le fonctionnement des ventilos : par OS X ou par un composant physique ?


Par le calorstat je pense   
OK je sort


----------



## Cricri (29 Octobre 2004)

Petit rappel : 
On parle de CA
ou de  CA (c'est le même)

La dernière rumeur c'est qu'Apple en a marre de changer des "midplane assembly" pour rien et a décidé que le bruit était normal. 
A lire sur le thread le plus long du forum apple sur l'imac :


> sad enough i had a discussion with an owner of an obviously noisy imac g5 17". who was told by Apple Engineering Europe  that Apple Engineering USA had decided that the noise of the fans would be in a normal range and they would stop trying to fix any of this fan noise problems.





> Not that I'm a conspiracy theorist, but is anyone else starting to believe that they are simply sending us each others bad midplanes??  After all, if they did send us "quiet" midplanes, wouldn't that be evidence of a problem with at least some of the fan units out there and they'd actually be forced to address it. Just my 2 cents.


Je n'y crois pas trop. Imaginer où Apple en serait maintenant s'ils avaient laissé passer des iPods défectueux à leurs lancement....

Faut-il faire une pétition ?


----------



## tornade13 (29 Octobre 2004)

Pour le eMac c'etait pareil le bruit en insuportait plus d'un et résulat l'eMac fait toujours autant de bruit, donc petition ou pas ça ne fera pas grand chose.
Pour le silence il reste le Waterccoling


----------



## benamad (29 Octobre 2004)

il s'agirait bien du ventilo du processeur car quand je passe de performance faible a performance max le bruit augmente et c'est celui d'un ventilo qui s'accelere. C'est vrai que ce bruit devient un peu genant (attention c pas la folie non plus) en perf max mais je pense, sans etre technicien, que c'est inevitable avec un G5 si proche des oreilles.
Pourvu que quelqu'un me contredise ...


----------



## ivremort (29 Octobre 2004)

Mais si on ne fait que du traitement de texte, est-ce que c'est gênant?


----------



## Cricri (29 Octobre 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le eMac c'etait pareil le bruit en insuportait plus d'un et résulat l'eMac fait toujours autant de bruit, donc petition ou pas ça ne fera pas grand chose.
> Pour le silence il reste le Waterccoling


Avec l'eMac Appple vendait une machine "bruyante"
avec l'iMac G5 Apple vend une machine "silencieuse"...




http://www.ipodsdirtysecret.com/


----------



## tornade13 (29 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'eMac Appple vendait une machine "bruyante"
> avec l'iMac G5 Apple vend une machine "silencieuse"...


Je ne crois avoir vu Apple dire que le eMac etait une machine bruyante   ils n'ont tout simplement pas polemiquer la-dessus.


----------



## Marcmaniac (29 Octobre 2004)

Perso, j'ai acheté l'imac g5 sans l'avoir vu, ni entendu, en faisant confiance à apple et à ses caractéristiques qui stipulent que "l'imac g5 est presque silencieux, à 23 db". Or, aujourd'hui, j'ai le sentiment de m'être fait blouser ! Et ça, j'ai du mal à l'admettre : Publicité mensongère, oui ou non !!!!!! J'ai le sentiment que le mac est plus bruyant que les pub le disent !

Mon mac est pour le week end chez mon revendeur qui fera le point avec moi mardi matin.....à priori, dans leur magazin, le mac est passé inaperçu, (pas plus de bruit que ça !)c'est la raison pour laquelle le revendeur l'installe chez lui pour le week end ....

Affaire à suivre !


----------



## TNK (29 Octobre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ai acheté l'imac g5 sans l'avoir vu, ni entendu, en faisant confiance à apple et à ses caractéristiques qui stipulent que "l'imac g5 est presque silencieux, à 23 db". Or, aujourd'hui, j'ai le sentiment de m'être fait blouser ! Et ça, j'ai du mal à l'admettre : Publicité mensongère, oui ou non !!!!!! J'ai le sentiment que le mac est plus bruyant que les pub le disent !
> 
> Mon mac est pour le week end chez mon revendeur qui fera le point avec moi mardi matin.....à priori, dans leur magazin, le mac est passé inaperçu, (pas plus de bruit que ça !)c'est la raison pour laquelle le revendeur l'installe chez lui pour le week end ....
> 
> Affaire à suivre !


En espérant que tes problèmes s'arrangent, je redis ici que je n'entends absolument pas mon 20 pouces..... Peut-être y a-t-il plusieurs fournisseurs de ventilo et que certains se prennent pour des turbines à gaz


----------



## sergio (29 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> En espérant que tes problèmes s'arrangent, je redis ici que je n'entends absolument pas mon 20 pouces..... Peut-être y a-t-il plusieurs fournisseurs de ventilo et que certains se prennent pour des turbines à gaz



Tu ne l'entends pas du tout ton 20 pouces ???
Moi je l'entends qd meme !!!
Et surtout depuis que j'ai mis les perf du processeur en mode Max
Mais ca reste supportable qd meme....


----------



## Gabi (29 Octobre 2004)

Ca y est : j'ai changé ma midplane...

Opération d'un peu plus d'une heure : il est indispensable d'être extrêmement minutieux, propre ; le tournevis fourni par Apple n'est pas pratique : il n'a pas de manche, c'est juste une barre métalique taillée en croix ; il vaut mieux avoir un vrai tournevis cruciforme magnetisé de faible diamétre.
La documentation fournie est claire, illustrée : mais Apple c'est trompé : on m'a envoyé la doc pour le modéle sans lecteur optique.
Honnêtement, je vois mal quelqu'un qui n'a jamais ouvert et demonté un ordinateur de sa vie se débrouiller pour démonter et remonter tout l'imac.
Petite anecdote : essayer d'enlever la vis qui lie carte mère et boîtier et qui est située à côté de...
l'aimant en haut de l'imac : moment de pur bonheur.  :rateau: 

Résultat de l'operation :
- le bruit est presque exactement le même ; il est légerement different mais pas plus agréable.
Le bruit de l'imac est donc bien "de série"...
- Aprés redémmarage : AAaargh !! En haut et en bas de l'écran, il y a maintenant deux bandes légerement plus sombres et les coins de l'ecran sont légerement plus clairs. J'ai pensé avoir trop vissé la midplane et compresser l'ecran : du coup : redémontage, remontage... Ca n'a rien changé : je réouvre, essaie les deux reset de la carte-mère, démarrage système, etc... rien n'y fait.

Conclusion : 
Il ne sert à RIEN de changer la midplane ; de plus, la manipulation des tout les composants de l'imac entraîne des petites imperfections dans le montage (ex : il y a un leger espace entre le capot et le reste du boîtier).

J'espére que mon exemple vous aura convaincu de ne pas toucher au midplane.


----------



## Marcmaniac (29 Octobre 2004)

Et bien Gabi, je ne sais pas ce que tu en penses mais c'est vraiment le binz....toute cette histoire. Et  TNK qui nous dit qu'il n'entends pas du tout son 20", c''est à se demander qu'est ce que c'est que cette machine !
TNK, peux tu nous donner les réferences de ta machine ?Le maximum que tu puissent trouver dans tes docs.....


----------



## FloX (29 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'ai dit que je l'entendais mais je pense que je ne dois pas dépasser les 29db indiqué par Apple en mode normal ...
Juste que le bruit est aigu


----------



## benamad (29 Octobre 2004)

pauvre Gabi pas de bol. Enfin tu pourras te dire que tu as fais largement avancé le schlimblick pour le forum mais j'espere que ca va s'arranger pour ton Imac. Tu confirmes donc le choix d'Apple (merci Cricri pour l'info) de ne plus changer le midplane car ca sert a rien.

Tnk peux tu preciser aussi a quelle date tu as eu ton Imac ? Ce que je trouve bizarre c'est la temperature vachement eleve a l'interieur de ton Imac, est ce qu'un autre possesseur de 20 pouces (marcmaniac ? ) pourrais mesurer avec le meme logiciel la temperature pour comparer (moi j'ai un 17 pouces) ?


----------



## Marcmaniac (29 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de faire un petit détour par apple.fr et je n'ai pas trouvé notion du bruit de la machine. A l'annonce des premiers jours, les notices apple indiquaient : l'imac est une machine quasi silencieuse, 23 db, comme une personne qui souffle à côté de vous.
Bref, le critère silencieux était un atout marketing. Aujourd'hui, dites moi si je me trompe, ce critère a disparu de la présentation de l'imac.......
Est-ce à dire que ce problème devient sérieux et que les plaintes se font plus importantes...?
Dites moi que je me trompe !


----------



## benamad (29 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai dit que je l'entendais mais je pense que je ne dois pas dépasser les 29db indiqué par Apple en mode normal ...
> Juste que le bruit est aigu



Oui il faut preciser pour ceux qui nous lisent et envisagent de ne plus acheter l'Imac que pour le 17 pouces (en tout cas) c'est tout a fais suppportable et ca s'entend surtout quand on fais du jeu ou un truc qui fais travailler la bete.


----------



## ivremort (29 Octobre 2004)

TNK, est-ce que tu te trouves dans un endroit relativement bruyant? (Appartement à côté d'une route, en pleine ville, bureau, etc.) Bref y a-t-il un bruit de fond qui couvre le bruit de l'ordi?


----------



## ivremort (29 Octobre 2004)

Benamad, je suis vraiment dans ce cas: j'ai passé commande d'un Imac 20", mais à lire les commentaires, j'ai de gros doutes... je ne supporterais pas d'avoir un ordi trop bruyant. Je travaille toute la journée dessus, traitement de texte.
 Et personne ne nous rassure vraiment...

 1. est-ce que c'est insupportable quand on fait du traitement de texte (Word) ?
 2. est-ce qu'on peut rendre l'ordinateur et être remboursé si on en est pas satisfait à cause du bruit ? Je l'ai commandé auprès d'un revendeur. (Je lui poserai la question bien sûr avant de payer).

 J'hésite à annuler ma commande.


----------



## FloX (29 Octobre 2004)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Benamad, je suis vraiment dans ce cas: j'ai passé commande d'un Imac 20", mais à lire les commentaires, j'ai de gros doutes... je ne supporterais pas d'avoir un ordi trop bruyant. Je travaille toute la journée dessus, traitement de texte.
> Et personne ne nous rassure vraiment...
> 
> 1. est-ce que c'est insupportable quand on fait du traitement de texte (Word) ?
> ...



lol attention la machine est bruyante pour un mac, mais infiniment moins bruyante qu'un pc.

Faut pas pousser quand meme, l'uc est a 50 cm de vos oreilles et elle reste très silencieuse sauf quand la machine est sollicité de facon importante (jeux, traitement d'image, encodage etc ...).

Je suis a peu près quelle ne dépasse pas les 29 db promis, le seul soucis c'est que le bruit est aigu et c'est ce qui rend la machine légérement agacante.
On a tout entendu sur l'imac, les enceintes sont dignes de celle d'un radio reveil, il va un bruit de tondeuse, l'écran est merdique.

Mon avis c'est qu'il s'agit d'une machine attachante qui a quelques défauts mais qui sont mineurs.


----------



## airbusA380 (29 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> lol attention la machine est bruyante pour un mac, mais infiniment moins bruyante qu'un pc.
> 
> Faut pas pousser quand meme, l'uc est a 50 cm de vos oreilles et elle reste très silencieuse sauf quand la machine est sollicité de facon importante (jeux, traitement d'image, encodage etc ...).
> 
> ...



Bravo Flox!

Je l'ai deja dit et redit , je trouve mon Imac silencieux. J'ai fait 1 petit sondage autour de moi et tt le monde trouve mon Imac silencieux (mais d'abord trés beau!). Je précise que parmis les sondés il y a 3 macusers.


----------



## TNK (29 Octobre 2004)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> TNK, est-ce que tu te trouves dans un endroit relativement bruyant? (Appartement à côté d'une route, en pleine ville, bureau, etc.) Bref y a-t-il un bruit de fond qui couvre le bruit de l'ordi?


Heuhh, tu te doutes bien que pour affirmer à plusieurs reprises que je n'entendais strictement rien, je me suis "isolé". Personne dans la pièce, pas de radio, pas de télé, portes fermées etc.

Vous pouvez voir où il est installé en cliquant dans ma signature. Je ne suis à un mètre de la bête et il faut que je me rapproche à 50 cm pour entendre un "bruit" très "doux", assez grave, beaucoup plus faible que celui des ventilos de mon PB 15", et infiniment plus faible que celui de l'alim "très haut de gamme" de mon PC en marche 24/24 (je précise serveur Linux/mail/web/dns/samba, fô pas déconner quand même  )



			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Et bien Gabi, je ne sais pas ce que tu en penses mais c'est vraiment le binz....toute cette histoire. Et  TNK qui nous dit qu'il n'entends pas du tout son 20", c''est à se demander qu'est ce que c'est que cette machine !
> TNK, peux tu nous donner les réferences de ta machine ?Le maximum que tu puissent trouver dans tes docs.....



Heuhh, on a tous les mêmes docs, non? A part le bordereau de livraison, les fascicules "Panther" et "Prise en main", tu as autre chose???... tu veux numéro de série?.... je peux le redémonter pour voir les ventilos de près, mais quand les autres utilisateurs n'auront plus de tâches de fond...

Là, je viens d'ouvrir Firefox, mail, carnet d'adresses, itumes (Diana Krall ) Iphoto, Ical, Checkbook, Zinio ouvert sur le numéro de DECEMBRE** de Macworld  , quicktime joue une video, le terminal est connecté en ssh, word, powerpoint et excel sont ouverts sur des gros fichiers, msn messenger est connecté, et je lance en série des xbench. Le proc est sur perf max et en collant l'oreille au bébé, pas un bruit. La surface de l'écran est tiède  (entre 30 et 40°), et hop, un Xbench de plus, et toujours rien...
C'est moi l'anormal ou vous?? 

Sous linux, j'utilise lm_sensors pour surveiller la température proc/MB du serveur et ainsi prévenir des problèmes cons de ventilo en panne.... Il y a qq chose d'équivalent sous OSX?

PS: après le dernier Xbench la température de l'écran a très légèrement augementé, mais bon, le dos de main n'est pas un thermomètre infaillible, j'utilise juste la référence "ni chaud ni froid=37°C)

** je peux envoyer trois exemplaires de macworld décembre... les trois premiers à me contacter...


----------



## TNK (29 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Petit rappel :
> On parle de CA
> ou de  CA (c'est le même)



Stupéfiant!
Le mien n'a encore JAMAIS fait ce type de bruit!!!! 
Rien d'aussi aigu ni d'aussi fort!!!
Vrombissement très très doux et très "bas"

Je comprends votre problème.... et très égoistement, j'espère qu'il ne m'arrivera pas...


----------



## Gabi (29 Octobre 2004)

Hum... C'est vrai : il faut rassurer les gens qui nous lisent : l'imac est vraiment une trés bonne machine ; pour le "bruit" : c'est du pinaillage de macuser : c'est vraiment un bruit trés trés faible en utilisation de base : c'est juste qu'il est assez aigu et au niveau des oreilles ce qui le rend agacant.

Répetons-le : l'imac est plus silencieux que n'importe quel PC de bureau.

Je suis toujours trés content de mon imac, contrairement à ce que j'ai pû laisser croire un peu plus haut ( un moment d'égarement...).


----------



## FloX (30 Octobre 2004)

Le bruit de l'imac c'est ca mais en version étouffé : ICI

Dingue ca quand je post sous safari je suis a 100% de charge processeur et le ventilo aigu se met en route à donf, je comprends pas pourquoi ca fait ca.

Une idée


----------



## TNK (30 Octobre 2004)

AMusant le lien avec 2 fois http et sans le : avant les //
On arrive sur M$ avec Firefox!!!

Sinon pour le bruit, le mien est le même mais sans la partie haute fréquence!...


----------



## Cricri (30 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> AMusant le lien avec 2 fois http et sans le : avant les //
> On arrive sur M$ avec Firefox!!!
> 
> Sinon pour le bruit, le mien est le même mais sans la partie haute fréquence!...



Tu venais de dire qu'il ne faisait pas de bruits !!!! haute fréquence ou pas, c'est pas génial question bruit. Je redonne le lien qui vient d'être donné http://homepage.mac.com/nick.kay/iMovieTheater2.html A noter : ce n'est pas le même que celui que j'ai donné 
il y a 
iMovieTheater3.html
iMovieTheater2.html

Merci pour tes photos, comme ça je sais que la ram MacWay marche.


Gabi, merci pour le compte rendu !


----------



## TNK (30 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Tu venais de dire qu'il ne faisait pas de bruits !!!!


Ben, il y a bien quelque chose de très "doux" et de très faible... Difficile à décrire!! mais absolument rien qui ressemble à tout ce que j'ai entendu d'enregistré!!!




			
				Cricri a dit:
			
		

> ... haute fréquence ou pas, c'est pas génial question bruit. Je redonne le lien qui vient d'être donné http://homepage.mac.com/nick.kay/iMovieTheater2.html A noter : ce n'est pas le même que celui que j'ai donné
> il y a
> iMovieTheater3.html
> iMovieTheater2.html


Voilà, avec le volume général à 50% et le volume  QT à 50%, le  iMovieTheater2.html couvre complètement le "bruit" de mon Imac. En laissant le volume de QT à 50%, et en baissant progressivement le volume général, c'est aux alentours de 1/5 du volume que le bruit de mon imac devient "équivalent" à l'enregistrement. Ca c'est pour étalonner le volume. Pour la fréquence, je n'ai aucune "haute fréquence", bruit très homogène, effectivement comme un "souffle"....



			
				Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour tes photos, comme ça je sais que la ram MacWay marche.
> 
> 
> Gabi, merci pour le compte rendu !



Je pensais que tu avais suivi le thread dans lequel j'avais posté un mail de Macway qui affirmait avoir testé cettte mémoire...


----------



## minime (30 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Par quoi est reglé le fonctionnement des ventilos : par OS X ou par un composant physique ?



Des sondes thermiques, et l'OS (developer note).



			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, dites moi si je me trompe, ce critère a disparu de la présentation de l'imac.......



Voir le paragraphe Refroidissement optimal, en bas.


----------



## TNK (30 Octobre 2004)

A part http://www.bresink.de/osx/TemperatureMonitor.html qui ne supporte pas encore l'imac G5, tu ne connaitrais pas un soft équivalent (et avec suppport Imac, oeuf Corse)?


----------



## minime (30 Octobre 2004)

Non, comme l'explique Bresink Apple s'est mis à ajouter des sondes sur ses machines, mais rien n'est documenté, lorsqu'un nouveau Mac sort il doit se débrouiller pour mettre ses utilitaires à jour. Pour l'iMac G5 il faut attendre une nouvelle version de Hardware/Temperature Monitor ou de ThermographX.


----------



## tornade13 (30 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> On a tout entendu sur l'imac, les enceintes sont dignes de celle d'un radio reveil, il va un bruit de tondeuse, l'écran est merdique.
> 
> Mon avis c'est qu'il s'agit d'une machine attachante qui a quelques défauts mais qui sont mineurs.



Ben si t'appelle ça des defauts mineurs   

Pour en revenir au bruit je me rapelle des posts concernant l'eMac et son bruit de reacteur, beaucoup s'en plaignait saufSydney que je salut au passage qui n'entendait quasiment rien et trouvait son eMac plutot pas derangeant, serait on dans le meme ca avec TNK


----------



## TNK (30 Octobre 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Ben si t'appelle ça des defauts mineurs
> 
> Pour en revenir au bruit je me rapelle des posts concernant l'eMac et son bruit de reacteur, beaucoup s'en plaignait saufSydney que je salut au passage qui n'entendait quasiment rien et trouvait son eMac plutot pas derangeant, serait on dans le meme ca avec TNK


 :rateau: J'ai donné plus haut le "volume sonore" par comparaison à l'enregistrement.... (1/2 QT à 1/5 général)
 :love:


----------



## tornade13 (30 Octobre 2004)

Sur le lien mis par MiniMe apple dit: *Il vous sera ainsi quasiment impossible de les entendre. Plus doux qu?un murmure, iMac G5 ne dépasse pas les 25*dB en mode inactif (un murmure mesuré à un mètre de distance dans une pièce silencieuse équivaut à 27*dB).*

Alors defaults ou pas


----------



## tornade13 (30 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: J'ai donné plus haut le "volume sonore" par comparaison à l'enregistrement.... (1/2 QT à 1/5 général)
> :love:


Si je fais les reglages que tu dis ton iMac G5 couvre legerement mon iMac G4, ce qui le rend effectivement extremement silencieux.

Curieux cette histoire tout de meme....


----------



## benamad (30 Octobre 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Sur le lien mis par MiniMe apple dit: *Il vous sera ainsi quasiment impossible de les entendre. Plus doux qu?un murmure, iMac G5 ne dépasse pas les 25*dB en mode inactif (un murmure mesuré à un mètre de distance dans une pièce silencieuse équivaut à 27*dB).*
> 
> Alors defaults ou pas



Ben ils ont bien precisé en mode "inactif" nous on parle du bruit quand l'Imac est bien "actif" (le jeux, appli video ...). Chose marrante il s'emballe quand je joue a Feebles Files un vieux jeux d'aventure qui n'est pas trop demandant question puissance (rien a voir avec un FPS).

Sinon par rapport a l'emac le bruit n'est pas le meme (je crois que je l'ai deja dis) : celui de l'emac est plus bruyant mais plus dans le grave (une grosse soufflerie) tandis que la c'est un petit bruit de moteur (assez aigu) c'est ca qui nous casse les pieds.
Mais attention comme dis Gabi c'est du pinaillage de macusers qui attende de la perfection de la part d'une machine d'Apple car ca m'etonnerait que tant de composants a haute surchauffe si pres des oreilles puissent etre silencieux.

Et ce n'est pas le bruit de l'ìmac tout ventilo activé : d'ailleurs pour ceux qui veulent se marrer avez vous lancer le cd Apple Hardware test ? Car l'Imac par securite lance tous les ventilos a fond c'est impressionant (je precise que ca ne m'est jamais arrivé pendant l'utilisation de mon Imac).


----------



## tornade13 (30 Octobre 2004)

Donc si je décode un peu ce qu'Apple dit, c'est : * L'imac G5 est silencieux a condition que vous ne vous en servez pas *


----------



## benamad (30 Octobre 2004)

oui et surtout quand il est eteint


----------



## debelix (30 Octobre 2004)

J'ai récupéré mon imac G5 20 1G BT hier soir.

- OUI il est beaucoup plus bruyant que l'imac G4 qui est l'ordinateur le plus silencieux que j'ai possédé. Le problème sur le G5 ce n'est pas trop le volume du bruit mais c'est un bruit aïgue et continue. Sur le G4 les ventilos s'arrêtent souvent. Sur le G5 mon impression c'est que les ventilos ne s'arrêtent jamais. J'ai choisi l'option performance du processeur automatique. Je ne sias pas trop à quoi celà correspond car sur le g4 cette option n'existait pas.
Par contre avez vous remarqué les vibrations en posant votre main sur le dessus de l'ordianteur? Mon G4 n'avait pas une seule vibration quand je posais la main sur la boule.

Sinon l'écran est superbe, pour les performances je ne sais pas trop quoi dire pour l'instant. Un point super positif c'est la mise à jour automatique des pref utilisateur. J'ai gagné un temps fou après avoir partitionné le disque et réinstallé le système.

A Suivre...


----------



## minime (30 Octobre 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Donc si je décode un peu ce qu'Apple dit, c'est : * L'imac G5 est silencieux a condition que vous ne vous en servez pas *



Les fabricants annoncent aussi x heures d'autonomie pour les ordinateurs portables, mais l'autonomie est mesurée dans les conditions les plus favorables à la machine, quand il ne se passe pas grand chose, voire rien du tout.

En passant les perfs du processeur au maximum pour faire des rendus 3D sur un iMac G5, évidemment il dépassera 25 db, mais la personne passant en coup de vent sur apple.com retiendra que l'iMac est plus silencieux qu'un murmure.


----------



## TNK (30 Octobre 2004)

debelix a dit:
			
		

> J'ai récupéré mon imac G5 20 1G BT hier soir.
> 
> - OUI il est beaucoup plus bruyant que l'imac G4 qui est l'ordinateur le plus silencieux que j'ai possédé. Le problème sur le G5 ce n'est pas trop le volume du bruit mais c'est un bruit aïgue et continue.


Damned, vous avez des modèles de contrebande 
Bruit aïgu et continu 
J'hallucine! à un mètre, le bruit des touches du clavier couvre le doux souffle du mien



			
				debelix a dit:
			
		

> Par contre avez vous remarqué les vibrations en posant votre main sur le dessus de l'ordianteur? Mon G4 n'avait pas une seule vibration quand je posais la main sur la boule.



Gargle, enfer et pute en faction  
des vibrations à présent???

t'as pris l'option "perceuse à percussion"????

Je vous invite chez moi cette après midi si vous voulez voir, sentir et entendre un Imac tel qu'annoncé...


----------



## tornade13 (30 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Je vous invite chez moi cette après midi si vous voulez voir, sentir et entendre un Imac tel qu'annoncé...


Y'aura des gateaux et tout et tout


----------



## benamad (30 Octobre 2004)

t'habite ou TNK ? Si c'est pas loin de Paris ca m'interesse de passer (ou l'inverse cad toi chez moi).

Il y a effectivement une legere (tres legere) vibration quand on met la main au-dessus au niveau du superdrive (vraiment tres leger pas de probleme a mon avis).

Le mien est en mode automatique et le ventilo ne s'arrete jamais. Il accelere quand je joue (ou que j'encode).


----------



## benamad (30 Octobre 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Y'aura des gateaux et tout et tout



on les apporte


----------



## benamad (30 Octobre 2004)

J'oubliais l'activation doit dependre de la chauffe et donc l'emplacement peut jouer : chez moi l'imac est dans une sorte d'armoire et je vois que le bureau de TNK est tres aéré. Quelqu'un a du bruit en le mettant sur un bureau dans une piece pas trop chaude ?

Dans ce cas la solution est toute trouvée : utiliser son Imac dans le congélo


----------



## TNK (30 Octobre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> t'habite ou TNK ? Si c'est pas loin de Paris ca m'interesse de passer (ou l'inverse cad toi chez moi).
> 
> Il y a effectivement une legere (tres legere) vibration quand on met la main au-dessus au niveau du superdrive (vraiment tres leger pas de probleme a mon avis).
> 
> Le mien est en mode automatique et le ventilo ne s'arrete jamais. Il accelere quand je joue (ou que j'encode).



Oui, suis près de paris
saint maur
te donne mon adresse en privé
reste chez moi toute l'après midi


----------



## debelix (30 Octobre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> t'habite ou TNK ? Si c'est pas loin de Paris ca m'interesse de passer (ou l'inverse cad toi chez moi).
> 
> Il y a effectivement une legere (tres legere) vibration quand on met la main au-dessus au niveau du superdrive (vraiment tres leger pas de probleme a mon avis).
> 
> Le mien est en mode automatique et le ventilo ne s'arrete jamais. Il accelere quand je joue (ou que j'encode).




C'est curieux sur le mien la vibration est putôt à l'opposé du superdrive. Rien d'inquiettant je suis d'accord seulement je pense que cette vibration est liée au bruit de fonds. Je tiens à préciser que ce n'est pas le bruit des ventilos qui me gênent, c'est le bruit de fonds. Est ce le disque dur?  Pour ma part l'origine du bruit aïgue vient du bas à gauche, partie qui reste très froide à l'inverse aucun bruit ne sort du bas à gauche mais cette partie est plus chaude disons entre 20° et 25°. Le bruit de sortie de l'air en haut n'est en rien désagréable et ressemble au bruit du G4.


----------



## airbusA380 (30 Octobre 2004)

C'est drole je viens de sortir et les arbres font du bruit, est ce que ce ne serai pas un peu de vent par hasard ?
Merde! Mon Ipod mini fait du bruit ( on dirait de la zic genre Madness!).
Quand je demarre ma caisse, le moteur fait du bruit!!!!
La je suis en train de respirer et j'ai une narine bouchée: je vous raconte pas le sifflement!


----------



## jv_zeffeur (30 Octobre 2004)

C'est pas bien de se moquer de ceux qui ont des problèmes !


----------



## airbusA380 (30 Octobre 2004)

jv_zeffeur a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien de se moquer de ceux qui ont des problèmes !



Je m'en fout, je vis dans un caisson hyperbar!!!

Ok je sort :rateau:


----------



## benamad (30 Octobre 2004)

airbusA380 a dit:
			
		

> C'est drole je viens de sortir et les arbres font du bruit, est ce que ce ne serai pas un peu de vent par hasard ?
> Merde! Mon Ipod mini fait du bruit ( on dirait de la zic genre Madness!).
> Quand je demarre ma caisse, le moteur fait du bruit!!!!
> La je suis en train de respirer et j'ai une narine bouchée: je vous raconte pas le sifflement!


----------



## Cricri (30 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Damned, vous avez des modèles de contrebande
> Bruit aïgu et continu
> J'hallucine! à un mètre, le bruit des touches du clavier couvre le doux souffle du mien


Hello TNK,

Tu l'as peut-être déjà dit mais quel Mac tu avais avant celui-ci ?

Oui, je commence à émettre des doutes sur ton point de vue...  

Mon ordi est "whisper quiet", c'est un iMac DV 400 SE dont j'ai changé le disque dur qui n'était pas "whisper quiet". 

Si je dois taper sur les touches de mon clavier sans arrêt pour couvrir le bruit de 'iMac G5...

les touches du clavier original de l'iMac DV 400 SE font entre 10 et 20 fois plus de bruits que mon ordi.

Bon l'iMac G5 a un ventilo que n'a pas mon iMac G3, mais à part un bruit de souffle d'air en plus je ne vois pas pourquoi il devrait faire plus de bruit. OK c'est un G5, mais censé être "whisper quiet". 
De toute façon cette expression  est malheureuse, sauf si on fabrique un ordinateur vraiment silencieux, auquel cas on dit ce qu'on veut....

Whisper signifie chuchotement, murmure, parler à voix basse, souffler. Tout ça fait à mon sens beaucoup de bruit !

J'aurai peut-être mieux fait de rester à cette première réaction d'étonnement qui consistait à me dire :  ça  veut dire quoi exactement "whisper quiet" ?, plutôt que de me laisser gagner par l'enthousiasme après l'Apple Expo où ils ne faisaient aucun bruit vu l'environnement!  

Réponse pour moi en fin de semaine prochaine ! :mouais:


----------



## TNK (30 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Hello TNK,
> 
> Tu l'as peut-être déjà dit mais quel Mac tu avais avant celui-ci ?
> 
> Oui, je commence à émettre des doutes sur ton point de vue...


Je serais à ta place, je dirais la même chose  ça rassure 

J'ai donné le volume sonore de manière "objective" plus haut en le comparant à l'enregistrement, et indiqué qu'il n'y avait aucune "haute fréquence" genre monteur de mayonnaise



sinon, mon précédent mac de bureau était... un mac SE avec double lecteur de diquettes s'il vous plait!


----------



## Cricri (30 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Je serais à ta place, je dirais la même chose  ça rassure
> 
> J'ai donné le volume sonore de manière "objective" plus haut en le comparant à l'enregistrement, et indiqué qu'il n'y avait aucune "haute fréquence" genre monteur de mayonnaise
> 
> ...




Touché !  

Sinon le léger cliquetis que l'on entend dans l'enregistrement, dont il est question, tu l'entends aussi ?


----------



## TNK (30 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Touché !
> 
> Sinon le léger cliquetis que l'on entend dans l'enregistrement, dont il est question, tu l'entends aussi ?




*NON*

*Mais parle plus fort, j'entends rien*

je parle de celui là http://homepage.mac.com/nick.kay/iMovieTheater2.html


----------



## Cricri (31 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> *NON*
> 
> *Mais parle plus fort, j'entends rien*
> 
> je parle de celui là http://homepage.mac.com/nick.kay/iMovieTheater2.html


oui je parle du même. Il y a un cliquetis.
Les choses sont simples :
J'entends des bruits.
Tu ne les entends pas.


----------



## tornade13 (31 Octobre 2004)

Il y'a un cliquetis mais faut monter le son assez fort, Cricri ne tant fais pas commence pas a te monter la tete tu decouvrira bien assez tot le bruit ou le silence de  ton imac et n'oublie pas de venir nous en faire part.


----------



## debelix (31 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, à tous

Pour continuer en essayant d'être constructif. En mode veille aucun bruit le silence total,la surface du mac est froide. Dès la remise en activité le bruit apparait de nouveau. je répète car j'ai peur de ne pas avoir été compris ce n'est pas le volume du bruit qui est désagréable, c'est qu'il soit aïgue.
(le volume est beuacoup moins important que ce que j'ai peu écouté dans vos posts) 
Après avoir lu plusieurs posts si j'ai bien compris c'est le ventilo sur le proc qui en serait la cause. Sinon pour l'utilisation que j'en ai fait jusqu'à présent les autres ventilos ne se mettent que très rarement en route mais c'est vrai que la surface du mac devient un peu plus tiiède. 

A suivre...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

Attends un peu : sur ma machine, les ventilateurs tournent tout le temps ! Même après 1 heure inactivité ! Il y un problème.


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

Halbert a dit:
			
		

> Attends un peu : sur ma machine, les ventilateurs tournent tout le temps ! Même après 1 heure inactivité ! Il y un problème.



Système d'origine ? Ou alors tu as fait un clone de ton système précedént ?

Perfs procos réglés comment dans l'éco d'énergie ? Ram ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

Système d'origine. J'ai tout essayé : perf minimale....  512 Mo de ram.


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

Halbert a dit:
			
		

> Système d'origine. J'ai tout essayé : perf minimale....  512 Mo de ram.



Quand tu dis qu'ils tournent tous le temps, c'est tout le temps à donf ? Ou alors c'est un souffle régulier et un peu aigu ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

Pas tout le temps a fond, non, mais tout le temps . Pas d'aigu, en revanche. Une conséquence probable : l'option "Cessation de l'activité au bout de..." ne fonctionne pas !
Albert


----------



## TNK (31 Octobre 2004)

Pour ceux qui seraient sceptiques sur le silence de mon Imac...
Enregistrement avec SoundRecorder et le micro interne.
Si qqun veut m'offrir un micro externe, je donne mon adresse par MP 

http://homepage.mac.com/thierry.nkaoua/imac_sound/iMovieTheater29.html

Si vous soluhaitez d'autres tests avec d'autres softs ou d'autres paramètres ou sans "ma voix" pour "se rendre compte", n'hésitez pas!


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui seraient sceptiques sur le silence de mon Imac...
> Enregistrement avec SoundRecorder et le micro interne.
> Si qqun veut m'offrir un micro externe, je donne mon adresse par MP
> 
> ...



C'est a peu près ce que j'ai comme son sur mon imac, peut etre un peu plus prononcé mais pas de grand chose 
J'ai un mic stéréo, je peux faire un ptit enregistrement. Vous faites ca avec koi ?


----------



## TNK (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> C'est a peu près ce que j'ai comme son sur mon imac, peut etre un peu plus prononcé mais pas de grand chose
> J'ai un mic stéréo, je peux faire un ptit enregistrement. Vous faites ca avec koi ?



http://www.monkeybreadsoftware.de/Freeware/SoundRecorder.shtml


----------



## sergio (1 Novembre 2004)

Halbert a dit:
			
		

> Attends un peu : sur ma machine, les ventilateurs tournent tout le temps ! Même après 1 heure inactivité ! Il y un problème.



Moi aussi !! c pareil !! Les ventilos fonctionnent tjs !


----------



## La mouette (1 Novembre 2004)

C'est sans doute évident, mais lorsque le G5 est calibré sur max, même lorsque la charge de travail est faible, le ventilo tourne plus vite que lorsque le proc est rêglé sur automatique.

Donc plus de bruit à charge de travail égale...


----------



## tornade13 (1 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui seraient sceptiques sur le silence de mon Imac...
> Enregistrement avec SoundRecorder et le micro interne.
> Si qqun veut m'offrir un micro externe, je donne mon adresse par MP
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/thierry.nkaoua/imac_sound/iMovieTheater29.html



C'est clair ça rassure.............................un peu


----------



## Marcmaniac (2 Novembre 2004)

Imac g5 20" récupéré ce jour de chez mon revendeur pour bilan de bruit de fond légèrement aigü et profondément insupportable au bout de 2 heures.
Bilan revendeur : Mon imac g5 20" n'a pas de problème, tout est OK, son bruit est tout à fait normal.
Bilan perso : J'ai vraiment les boules !

Je réessaye d'utiliser le mac quelques jours et si je ne m'y fait pas, je le vends ...... 
Si des personnes sont intéressées ......


----------



## TNK (2 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Imac g5 20" récupéré ce jour de chez mon revendeur pour bilan de bruit de fond légèrement aigü et profondément insupportable au bout de 2 heures.
> Bilan revendeur : Mon imac g5 20" n'a pas de problème, tout est OK, son bruit est tout à fait normal.
> Bilan perso : J'ai vraiment les boules !
> 
> ...


Peux enregistrer ton "boucan" (regarde les posts précédents)
S'il y a un problème de ventilo, c'est en faisant nombre et en accumulant les témoignages que l'on a une (toute petite) chance de faire bouger Apple.
L'enregistrement que j'ai fourni me semble être la preuve que l'Imac peut être très silencieux, les autres enregistrements dont les liens sont fournis par cricri sont tout bonnement insupportables


----------



## FloX (2 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Peux enregistrer ton "boucan" (regarde les posts précédents)
> S'il y a un problème de ventilo, c'est en faisant nombre et en accumulant les témoignages que l'on a une (toute petite) chance de faire bouger Apple.
> L'enregistrement que j'ai fourni me semble être la preuve que l'Imac peut être très silencieux, les autres enregistrements dont les liens sont fournis par cricri sont tout bonnement insupportables



Z'abusez un peu les cocos   Ca n'a rien d'insupportable ... Biensur si on passe son temps à focaliser là dessus c'est sur.
J'y fais meme pas attention, quoique c'est peut etre parce que la zic est toujours à donf, ou alors c'est la télé ou ma nana  :love: 
Bah soluce acheter une nana    :mouais:

TNK !!! Y me reconnait pas mon micro stéréo   Quand je l'insers, jdois faire koi ? Rebooter ?

Stun micro genre cravate, stéréo qui marche nickel mais là pas moyen  :hein:


----------



## Cricri (2 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui seraient sceptiques sur le silence de mon Imac...



Comme ça ça me va ! Mon clavier fait bien 100 fois plus de bruit !


----------



## Gabi (3 Novembre 2004)

Aprés bientôt deux semaines d'utilisation, je me suis habitué à ce bruit : je comprends qu'il puisse être agaçant si on veut travailler dans le silence TOTAL : mais un minimum de musique le fait disparaître (ou les ébats de Flox si j'ai bien compris ?).

Je ne m'en préoccupe plus : je crois que le seul moment où ce bruit est dérangeant, c'est quand on lit ce thread : on ne peut pas s'empêcher alors de focaliser dessus !


----------



## debelix (3 Novembre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Aprés bientôt deux semaines d'utilisation, je me suis habitué à ce bruit : je comprends qu'il puisse être agaçant si on veut travailler dans le silence TOTAL : mais un minimum de musique le fait disparaître (ou les ébats de Flox si j'ai bien compris ?).
> 
> Je ne m'en préoccupe plus : je crois que le seul moment où ce bruit est dérangeant, c'est quand on lit ce thread : on ne peut pas s'empêcher alors de focaliser dessus !



C'est vrai que l'on s'y habitue mais je suis un peu déçu car par rapport à mon ancien imac G4 il est plus bruyant et la publicité laissait entendre qu'il l'était moins. Sinon en utilisation intensive je dirai que c'est l'inverse, les ventilos ne se mettent que très rarement en route. J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas pareil pour tout le monde. Par contre la surface est franchement tiede au bout d'un moment.  En mode veille silence total et il ne chauffe pas. le réglage d'usine n'a pas l'air dêtre uniforme et il faudrait pouvoir faire du tunning sur les réglages des sondes et des ventilos.


----------



## benamad (3 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Imac g5 20" récupéré ce jour de chez mon revendeur pour bilan de bruit de fond légèrement aigü et profondément insupportable au bout de 2 heures.
> Bilan revendeur : Mon imac g5 20" n'a pas de problème, tout est OK, son bruit est tout à fait normal.
> Bilan perso : J'ai vraiment les boules !
> 
> ...



Si c'est vraiment insupportable tu as peut etre un probleme car comme je le disais ce bruit me semble normal, ca serait mieux si on pouvait rien entendre mais ce n'est pas du domaine de l'insupportable comme le rapelle FloX et Gabi (c'est vrai que plus on lit ce post .. )

La conclusion c'est que l'imac G5 est plus bruyant que l'imac G4 et c'est ce qui nous a déçu meme si c'est moins bruyant qu'un PC. Ceux qui hesitent a l'acheter essayer de l'ecouter en magasin ce n'est pas du tout une catastrophe.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

debelix a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que l'on s'y habitue mais je suis un peu déçu car par rapport à mon ancien imac G4 il est plus bruyant et la publicité laissait entendre qu'il l'était moins. Sinon en utilisation intensive je dirai que c'est l'inverse, les ventilos ne se mettent que très rarement en route. J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas pareil pour tout le monde. Par contre la surface est franchement tiede au bout d'un moment.  En mode veille silence total et il ne chauffe pas. le réglage d'usine n'a pas l'air dêtre uniforme et il faudrait pouvoir faire du tunning sur les réglages des sondes et des ventilos.


 En mode veille, je n'ai pas de silence ! les ventilos tournent.

Aujour'hui, on me change les ventilos. Après tout ce que j'ai lu ici, peu d'espoir d'amélioration, mais on ne sait jamais! Bilan ce soir...

Albert


----------



## TNK (3 Novembre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> TNK !!! Y me reconnait pas mon micro stéréo   Quand je l'insers, jdois faire koi ? Rebooter ?
> 
> Stun micro genre cravate, stéréo qui marche nickel mais là pas moyen  :hein:



Heuhh, bizarre... Rebooter pour un micro, normalement non, même sur PC 

Tu t'es pas trompé de trou?     
Dans le config son, tu as bien changer de micro interne à entrée de ligne (depuis préférences système ou depuis soundrecorder)??


----------



## FloX (3 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Heuhh, bizarre... Rebooter pour un micro, normalement non, même sur PC
> 
> Tu t'es pas trompé de trou?
> Dans le config son, tu as bien changer de micro interne à entrée de ligne (depuis préférences système ou depuis soundrecorder)??



TNK, depuis les deux j'ai verifié et pas de son ... Bizarre  Peut etre parce que le micro n'est pas amplifié ?

Euh Gabi je parlais pas de mes ébats  Je parlais de ma femme qui gueule


----------



## Marcmaniac (4 Novembre 2004)

Décidément, c'est trop dur de s'habituer à ce bruit.....j'ai recontacté l'appel store et j'attends de leur nouvelle.......ils me l'ont promis !

J'ai l'impression de devenir dingo ! Dites moi que je ne suis pas un ouf ! Bordel, je voudrais bien dire que tout va bien et que je suis à 100 % content mais je n'y arrive pas !
Ce bruit de fond légèrement aigü, y a pas, je m'y fais pas......

Qui me prête ses boules Kièsses ? Ou ma change de cerveau ou d'oreilles ou de tympans ?

Bon, je crois que j'ai une solution : travailler sur le mac ....éteint ! Là, je supporte !

Bouh........bouh..........bouh.................................


----------



## Marcmaniac (4 Novembre 2004)

L'apple store a rappelé cet après midi et on a procédé à un enregistrement du son de mon imac à partir d'imovie en faisant un simple enregistrement avec le micro interne du mac...
Voili voilu, je leur ai envoyé par mail et ....j'attend !



"Wait and see" comme disaient les "de l'autre côté de l'atlantique qui votent y a qu'eux qui se comprennent"


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> L'apple store a rappelé cet après midi et on a procédé à un enregistrement du son de mon imac à partir d'imovie en faisant un simple enregistrement avec le micro interne du mac...
> Voili voilu, je leur ai envoyé par mail et ....j'attend !
> 
> 
> ...


Maile le moi (tu as à présent mon email  ) et le le mettrai en ligne, on pourra comparer avec le bruit "normal" que j'ai déjà mis en ligne http://homepage.mac.com/thierry.nkaoua/imac_sound/iMovieTheater29.html


----------



## Marcmaniac (4 Novembre 2004)

OK demandé c'est donné !

Il me tarde d'entendre tes commentaires.

Pour info : Bruit à l'ouverture du mac sans application ouverte !
On entend le bruit et un léger tchouc tchouc tchouc ou plutot tchiwick tchiwick !

Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## Marcmaniac (4 Novembre 2004)

Perso, je n'entend rien sur ton enregistrement (juste quelques sons de voix ) alors que le mien est très nettement net et distinctif !
Je n'ai fait aucun réglage juste lancé l'ordi, ouvert imovie enregistré le "silence" du mac g5 20" et envoyé le tout en direct live à l'apple store 
Comme dirait l'autre voili voilou voilà !!


----------



## trum38 (4 Novembre 2004)

Halbert a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon Imac G5, surprise déagréable : le bruit. Il n'est pas supportable. Suis je le seul dans ce cas ?
> Albert



j'ai mon imac G5 17 pouces superdrive depuis hier et je le trouve plutôt silencieux (donc très supportable) comparé à mon iMac G3. j'ai eu quelques difficultés avec la prise d''alimentation qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à enfoncer vigoureusemeent dans son logement.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Après le changement du bloc Midplane, amélioraton assez nette, le bruit devient acceptable.
Mais il reste un ventilo qui tourne en permanence même après une nuit de veille (évacuation de l'air en bas à droite). Cet appareil n'est donc jamais silencieux. 
Albert


----------



## TNK (5 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je n'entend rien sur ton enregistrement (juste quelques sons de voix ) alors que le mien est très nettement net et distinctif !
> Je n'ai fait aucun réglage juste lancé l'ordi, ouvert imovie enregistré le "silence" du mac g5 20" et envoyé le tout en direct live à l'apple store
> Comme dirait l'autre voili voilou voilà !!


Il manque un fichier (voix 01?) dans le fichier quicktime que tu m'as mailé... t'es répondu....
je mets en ligne dès que je reçois ton fichier


----------



## TNK (5 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je n'entend rien sur ton enregistrement (juste quelques sons de voix ) alors que le mien est très nettement net et distinctif !
> Je n'ai fait aucun réglage juste lancé l'ordi, ouvert imovie enregistré le "silence" du mac g5 20" et envoyé le tout en direct live à l'apple store
> Comme dirait l'autre voili voilou voilà !!


Il manque un fichier (voix 01?) dans le fichier quicktime que tu m'as mailé... t'es répondu....
je mets en ligne dès que je reçois ton fichier


----------



## minime (5 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Peux enregistrer ton "boucan" (regarde les posts précédents) S'il y a un problème de ventilo, c'est en faisant nombre et en accumulant les témoignages que l'on a une (toute petite) chance de faire bouger Apple.



Il y a déjà un certain nombre d'enregistrements dans ce thread des forums Apple. L'un des participants a réalisé une vidéo montrant tour à tour deux machines ouvertes, et posées sur une table. Le bruit est moins fort une fois le panneau refermé, mais il ne s'agissait pas d'en mesurer l'intensité, il voulait simplement isoler la source. Dans les deux cas il s'agit du ventilo situé en haut, entre le disque dur et le lecteur optique. L'iMac étant posé devant lui le haut apparait en bas. Dans le film on le voit déconnecter le ventilo de la carte mère, dans les deux cas (des iMac G5 20") la machine devient alors pratiquement silencieuse. Tous les cas décrits dans le thread ne semblent pas identiques, en intensité, et dans la localisation de la source. Certains vont jusqu'à faire une étude acoustique de leur iMac.


----------



## tornade13 (5 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, c'est trop dur de s'habituer à ce bruit.....j'ai recontacté l'appel store et j'attends de leur nouvelle.......ils me l'ont promis !
> 
> J'ai l'impression de devenir dingo ! Dites moi que je ne suis pas un ouf ! Bordel, je voudrais bien dire que tout va bien et que je suis à 100 % content mais je n'y arrive pas !
> Ce bruit de fond légèrement aigü, y a pas, je m'y fais pas......
> ...


Je comprend ton désarroi, personne ne perçoit le bruit de la même façon.
Pour mon eMac je ne me suis *jamais* habitué, pourtant sur le forums beaucoup le trouvais "supportable" je m'en suis séparé au bout de quelques mois.....
En espérant que tout rentre dans l'ordre pour toi


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Il manque un fichier (voix 01?) dans le fichier quicktime que tu m'as mailé... t'es répondu....
> je mets en ligne dès que je reçois ton fichier



??
C'est la forme des fichiers son iMovie non ? Voix 01 , Voix 02, Voix 03...
Un fichier suffit !

Je t'envoie le mien si tu veux. Je propose que l'on mette le volume d'entrée sur le Maxi dans les préférences système son du microphone Interne.


----------



## TNK (6 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> ??
> C'est la forme des fichiers son iMovie non ? Voix 01 , Voix 02, Voix 03...
> Un fichier suffit !
> 
> Je t'envoie le mien si tu veux. Je propose que l'on mette le volume d'entrée sur le Maxi dans les préférences système son du microphone Interne.


Jamais utilisé Imovie. J'ai reçu des fichiers quicktime dont le lancement réclamaient ce fichier voix 01. Je vais les mettre en ligne avec le bruit du mien qui y est déjà


----------



## tornade13 (6 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Jamais utilisé Imovie. J'ai reçu des fichiers quicktime dont le lancement réclamaient ce fichier voix 01. Je vais les mettre en ligne avec le bruit du mien qui y est déjà


Ben j'attend


----------



## Cricri (7 Novembre 2004)

Pour ceux qui ont THE BRUIT, est-ce que masquer un instant la bouche d'aeration en haut à droite avec le bras ou la main l'atténue sérieusement. Mal foutu quand même...


----------



## Marcmaniac (7 Novembre 2004)

J'ai envoyé mes enregistrements à TNK qui me répond qu'effectivement, son ordi ne fait pas le même bruit, voir ne fait pas de bruit du tout !

Donc, .......................... !


----------



## TNK (7 Novembre 2004)

Bruits de Marc et le mien sur
http://homepage.mac.com/thierry.nkaoua/imac_sound

Je mettrai celui de Cricri en ligne quand il sera au format quicktime


----------



## Marcmaniac (7 Novembre 2004)

Pour qu'on puisse vraiment comparer il serait bon que tu fasses le même enregistrement que le mien ! A partir d'outil identique, le logiciel i movie le permet très bien !
E mail envoyé pour expliquer le tout.


----------



## TNK (8 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Pour qu'on puisse vraiment comparer il serait bon que tu fasses le même enregistrement que le mien ! A partir d'outil identique, le logiciel i movie le permet très bien !
> E mail envoyé pour expliquer le tout.


Je ferais le même enregistrement que toi ce soir si j'ai le temps..... mais tu n'entendras rien de plus que dans le premier....


----------



## TNK (8 Novembre 2004)

Merci à cricri de nous avoir mailé les informations ci dessous.

TOUS CEUX QUI ONT DES BRUITS ANORMAUX DOIVENT CONTACTER APPLE.

------------------------
Message #245. http://discussions.info.apple.com/w...@@.689b1277/528 : RE: iMac G5 Fan Noise Issues
Posted by Nancy Sunshine on 03:32pm Nov 7, 2004 CDT

EXPLANATION! I am an apple cert technician and perform repairs at school. (Not that may mean much) but after examination of the entire midplane and removing and unplugging each component of the board if you have: 

1: A buzzing soung in the lower area of your machine you need a new power supply unit. this can also be confirmed by playing with you contrast keys. 

2. If you have a whistle/hum/drone that will pick up and slow down with the processor you have a bad fan. A component in the fan and duct (Upper left near optical drive usually) mixes allowing you to hear all the adjustment of the fan speed through a whine. This though would be heard at the top of the machine and can be diagnosed by placing your arm over the heat exhaust vent and seeing if the issue ceases. If so, order a midplane. 

3. If you have a high frequency screech from the upper left extemity of the machine, your harddrive is screaming. Replace it 

This is a 95 percent accurate diagnosis.You may have a different situation. Dont kill me i have just spent some hours looking over a 17 and 20 inch and am sharing my report.

-----------------

Message #249. http://discussions.info.apple.com/w...@@.689b1277/532 : RE: iMac G5 Fan Noise Issues
Posted by Jonathan Goldman on 03:55pm Nov 7, 2004 CDT

All in all, The imac SHOULD NOT Make ANY NOISE Except for the white noise of the fan (JUST WIND) Any buzz,drill,whine,grumble, is not normal and needs to be replaced with parts that i believe apple is sending with the next batches of imac G5's. Keep in mind. The regular Tech agents follow a protocal and look up what to do iwhen you call with a problem. Ask for a produc specialist and take some control. Besides they send you to one anyway. Dont take crap either you spent alot for theese they arent just pcs for 600 bucks. Call customer relations if anything else arises. 

Jonathan Goldman 
Micro-Computer Technical Specialist 
CGHS


----------



## TNK (8 Novembre 2004)

Suite à plusieurs mails et pour pouvoir comparer les enregistrements dans les mêmes conditions, voici la petite procédure:
- préférences système/son, microphone interne, niveau sur moitié
- imovie, nouveau projet, audio, enregistrer 12 secondes (silence autour évidemment  ), sauvegarder
- me mailer le .mov et le dossier media obtenu dans le projet

Je mets en ligne sur http://homepage.mac.com/thierry.nkaoua/imac_sound


----------



## Reivilor1 (8 Novembre 2004)

Mon iMac 20" fait aussi du bruit.
Après 3 appel à l'Applecare, ils ont décidé de me changer l'iMac. La personne que j'ai eu au téléphone, m'a dit que certains iMac 20" avaient un ventilateur défecteux et m'a très fortement conseillé de changer la machine. En effet comme l'écran est sans pixel mort je voulais le garder et faire changer la mid-plane.


----------



## trevise (8 Novembre 2004)

Marc, ou ton enregistrement est vraiment différent de celui de TNK, ou tu as vraiment un gros, mais gros problème avec ton Imac. Dans ce dernier cas, mieux vaut le faire réparer.
 A l'écoute, en tout cas, la différence est énorme.


----------



## Marcmaniac (8 Novembre 2004)

L'apple care m'a appelé ce jour mais j'étais au travail et me rappellera demain mardi vers 17h 18 h. Autant vous dire que j'attends avec impatience leur coup de fil........
Je vous tiens au courant !


----------



## Cricri (8 Novembre 2004)

Quand on sort l'ordi d'une suspension d'activité, on entend très bien durant 2 à 3 secondes le bruit du ventilo coupable avant qu'il ne prenne sa vitesse de croisière.

Bon je crois que j'ai terminé ma phase de bêta test. Bon courage !


----------



## TNK (9 Novembre 2004)

Page des bruits Imac updatée avec celui de Benamad
http://homepage.mac.com/thierry.nkaoua/imac_sound/


----------



## benamad (9 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Page des bruits Imac updatée avec celui de Benabad
> /[/url]



Benamad ! pas benabad   

Parenthese : c'est un pseudo qui a une longue histoire : "amadeus" devenu "amad" (on me surnommait comme ça) mais les 2 etant deja existant j'ai fais un mix entre Ben (surnom bien connu de mon prenom) et le surnom d'amadeus. Bref "Benamad" ce n'est peut etre pas un pseudo du tonnerre mais depuis je n'ai plus de probleme pour m'inscrire sur n'importe quel forum.

remarque pour le bruit : le son enregistré correspond a un etat assez calme de mon Imac (je l'ai fais ce matin juste apres le demarrage de mon Imac  dans une piece encore froide) mais quand je joue a des FPS ou que je poste sur macG  le bruit s'intensifie comme celui de FloX (tres marrant ce bug de safari, l'imac est en trian de s'exciter comme un fou). J'ai laissé l'enregistrement tel quel car ça montre la difference entre l'imac 17 pouces au calme et quand il  est un peu sollicité enn faisant la comparaison benamad/FloX.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (9 Novembre 2004)

ça met du temps à télécharger (je suis pourtant en 4Mb)... 

je suis obligé de mettre le son à fond pour pouvoir entendre qq chose..et encore, sur certains, je n'entends rien du tout...

vous ne seriez pas devenu un peu...parano,  à vous monter la tête (les forums ont incontestablement un effet d'émulation  )

bon, c'est vrai, je suis sur un G4 MDD 1,25  (mais dernière rev., donc moins bruyant, en principe...avec la radio et les bruits de fond, je ne l'entends presque pas )


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

En tout cas celui de MARC fait quand même un bruit de moissonneuse batteuse ou d'hélico c'est vrai. Ensuite celui de FLOX est particulièrement désagréable, je ne sais pas à quel point on entend ce bruit aigu.
Maintenant une fois ces machines comparées à l'emac, on rigole doucement quand même, on joue plus dans la même cour  En plus on a l'impression que l'emac génère un bruit aigue alors que sa soufflerie est plutôt grave, ayant passé 1 nuit sur un emac, je peux dire que c'est déjà pas la même chose mais perso, je m'en accommoderais je pense, il fait guère plus de bruit que mon PM (mais j'ai pas mon PM devant moi, il est au moins à 1 m, caché !)

C'est vrai que si je pouvais par contre, c'est la première chose que je ferai sur mon mac, changer le ventilo principal, un gros delta qui me casse les c...... à force, mais je suis pas sûr de mon coup alors je laisse tomber.

PAr contre sinon, je pense que les autres imacs sont particulièrement peu bruyants.


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

Sinon moi ce que j'appelle un ordi silencieux, c'est l'imac G4, on l'entend, mais faut vraiment ce pencher dessus


----------



## Kr!st0f (9 Novembre 2004)

Mis à part chez TNK il y a un cliqueti assez désagréable .


----------



## FloX (9 Novembre 2004)

Je me demande si le cliquetis vient pas du fait que nos enceintes sont en marche (reverb ?)

Enfin je trouve pas ca super révélateur faut se dire que le bruit est bien plus étouffé et qu'on entends pas ce clac clac ...

Enfin moi avec mes pov 512 de ram la machine se met a accélerer les ventilos dès qu'on la sollicite un peu, perso ca me dérange pas j'ai toujours la zic a fond la caisse ou alors la télé  

Jpense que le bruit est a peu près équivalent pour tous, les micros sont pas étalonnés pareil et les configs ne sont pas les memes, c'est sur qu'avec 512 mo de ram je swap souvent alors que ceux qui ont plus n'ont pas ces désagréments 

J'ai écouté les sons et franchement je pense que la différence provient du réglage des micros, l'intensité n'est pas du tout la meme.


----------



## molin (9 Novembre 2004)

J'aimerais bien savoir si les tous nouveaux Imacs G5 livrés tres recement ont ce Pb de bruit?
Car visiblement le post s'éloigne du "Hit" de forums! (en tout cas sur  le forum d'apple)
Apple a 'il modifié quelque chose en réaction à ces messages?
Des témoignages?
Merci.

Bien à vous.
Michel


----------



## TNK (9 Novembre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si le cliquetis vient pas du fait que nos enceintes sont en marche (reverb ?)
> 
> Enfin je trouve pas ca super révélateur faut se dire que le bruit est bien plus étouffé et qu'on entends pas ce clac clac ...
> 
> ...


 Il me semble bien tout de même qu'i y a deux "familles" de bruit
 Marc et Banamad ont des "cliquetis" et un niveau sonore à peu près similaire et le tien et le mien sont plus faibles et sans cliquetis....
  Sinon,  pour le swap, peu importe, on enregistre un niveau sonore qui est inacceptables pour certains...


----------



## benamad (9 Novembre 2004)

Tres bizarre ce cliquetis present sur mon enregistrement. Je n'entends ce bruit que quand j'enregistre avec Imovie. Je pensais a un bug du micro ou alors le disque dur qui se mettait a faire des siennes mais j'ai enregistré avec avec une autre application et pas de cliquetis.
Ca viendrait donc d'imovie ? Ca n'a aucun sens ??

Car le bruit que j'ai d'habitude c'est comme FloX


----------



## tornade13 (9 Novembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Tres bizarre ce cliquetis present sur mon enregistrement. Je n'entends ce bruit que quand j'enregistre avec Imovie. Je pensais a un bug du micro ou alors le disque dur qui se mettait a faire des siennes mais j'ai enregistré avec avec une autre application et pas de cliquetis.
> Ca viendrait donc d'imovie ? Ca n'a aucun sens ??
> 
> Car le bruit que j'ai d'habitude c'est comme FloX


Merci de le preciser    en tous cas celui de TNK ets ben le plus silencieux et le plus doux a écouter...


TNK tu vend ton imac?? stp


----------



## TNK (9 Novembre 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de le preciser    en tous cas celui de TNK ets ben le plus silencieux et le plus doux a écouter...
> 
> 
> TNK tu vend ton imac?? stp


10000 euros?


----------



## Marcmaniac (10 Novembre 2004)

Allo l'apple store cet après midi : Il ne me donne pas les 10 000 euros pour racheter le mac de TNK !
Dommage, par contre, il m'envoie un bloc d'alimentation tout neuf et qui visiblement ou plutôt, oreillement, doit régler définitivement le problème........!
Procédure habituelle pour l'échange : envoi,  retour de l'ancienne sous 10 jours, sinon prélèvement de 10 000 euros, avec ma carte bleue.......
Pourvu qu'ça marche !

Merci à vous tous et particulièrement à TNK pour son altruisme !

Et pourvu que je ne revienne plus sur ce forum !


----------



## tornade13 (10 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Et pourvu que je ne revienne plus sur ce forum !


J'espere bien que si...............  

Pour de bonnes nouvelles


----------



## TNK (10 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Allo l'apple store cet après midi : Il ne me donne pas les 10 000 euros pour racheter le mac de TNK !
> Dommage, par contre, il m'envoie un bloc d'alimentation tout neuf et qui visiblement ou plutôt, oreillement, doit régler définitivement le problème........!
> Procédure habituelle pour l'échange : envoi, retour de l'ancienne sous 10 jours, sinon prélèvement de 10 000 euros, avec ma carte bleue.......
> Pourvu qu'ça marche !
> ...


Après lecture (longue  ) du thread sur le bruit de l'imac sur les forums d'Apple, je crains que ton problème ne vienne PAS de l'alimentation. Il semblerait que cela soit un ou plusieurs ventilos qui posent problème.

Pour le moment Apple a proposé:
- des changements d'alimentation (grésillement sur une série de 17")
- des changements de mid-plane (qui n'ont visiblement JAMAIS corrigé les pb de bruit)
- des changements de machine pour lesquels certains ont eu la joie de recevoir une machine qui faisait encore plus de bruit

Il est clair que vu la taille du thread sur les forums Apple, Apple EST AU COURANT.
Apparemment, Apple travaille sur ce problème de "bruit", mais ne propose pas encore de "solution" crédible et fiable.

J'ai la très nette impression, que de la même manière qu'ils ont "balancé" des changements de mid-plane "pour voir", ton changement d'alim est un "gain de temps".
J'espère pour toi que j'ai tort....


----------



## Marcmaniac (10 Novembre 2004)

J'ai la très nette impression, que de la même manière qu'ils ont "balancé" des changements de mid-plane "pour voir", ton changement d'alim est un "gain de temps".
J'espère pour toi que j'ai tort....[/QUOTE]
Je l'espère aussi mais je suis réaliste ....malheureusement aussi !
Merci quand même et bien sur, je vous tiendrai au courant !


----------



## benamad (10 Novembre 2004)

Je ne trouve plus le sujet sur le forum d'Apple (Imac G5 fan noise issue). Comme le fait remarqué dasn un autre post un membre du froum MacG il semblerait qu'Apple l'ai fermé : mauvais signe ?


----------



## benamad (12 Novembre 2004)

Le sujet a bien été effacé sur les forums d'Apple mais se poursuit dans un autre "constant buzzing" , voici le lien pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas :http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@167.NcdNaX9gB5O.0@.689cdc90

Je pense que la pluaprt le suive deja mais un des derniers posts indiquent qu'Apple considerent ce bruit "normal mais pas acceptable", appréciez la nuance 

Et Apple essairaie de regler le probleme avec une mise a jour firmware si j'ai bien compris.
Je  ne vois pas trop comment ca va changer la nature du bruit, ca va juste un peu moins l'activer et nos imacs vont cramer ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2004)

J'ai un pote qui vient de recevoir l'imac G5 17 avec 512 mo de ram sur un slot, c'est un switcher, je vais aller le voir demain, mais pour l'instant il est aux anges. Lui il n'arrive pas à entendre son imac, il m'a collé le téléphone dessus et effectivement, nada, rien, le silence totale, je verrais demain.


----------



## benamad (12 Novembre 2004)

ok
je répète que pour ma part (contrairement a marcmaniac par exemple qui a un vrai probleme avec sa machine) c'est un peu du pinaillage et surtout parcequ'un technicien aurait dis qu'on ne devait entendre qu'un bruit blanc (une soufflerie) si ca s'excite et pas un vrrrrr aigu.
Lance un xbench ou mets le visualisateur d'itunes en plein ecran pour bien faire fonctionner la machine ou poste sur macG avec Safari c'est pas mal aussi pour affoler le processeur


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2004)

Oui ok, je verrai demain, même si pour moi le test de SAFARI est une aberration puisque ce logiciel n'est pas censé buggé et solicité le proc à ce point, mais effectivement ça permettra devoir le bruit qu'il fait quand on le sollicite.


----------



## Cricri (13 Novembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet a bien été effacé sur les forums d'Apple mais se poursuit dans un autre "constant buzzing" , voici le lien pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas :http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@167.NcdNaX9gB5O.0@.689cdc90


Et ça tente de repartir ICI  :modo:


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon effectivement, en tant que possesseur de Powermac G4 MDD bruyant mais constant, je dois dire que j'ai trouvé l'imac G5 17 assez perturbant.
Il est est "inaubible" en mode automatique et je suppose tant que tu le sollicites pas trop, moi avant de faire le test, je n'arrivais pas à l'entendre. J'ai fais le fameux TEST safari + macg + taper un message, j'ai tout de suite entendu les ventilos se mettre en toute (vérif dans le moniteur d'activité, 70 % pour SAFARI, bravo  :rateau: ) et voilà que le mac se met à siffler, c'est aigue c'est très désagréable, ok c'est pas fort mais dans une pièce silencieuse ça doit rapidement gavé.

Sinon R.A.S. il est nickel.


----------



## benamad (14 Novembre 2004)

Merci opur ton temoignage jaitoucompris. En fait ce qu'on essaye d'exprimer depuis longtemps c'est que ce n'est pas l'intensité du bruit  mais sa nature qui peut etre derangeante. (un truc dans l'aigu au lieu d'un souffle). A ce qu'il parait Apple cherche a remedier a ce probleme, j'espere que c'est pas des rumeurs pour que les Imac users cessent de se plaindre.

Car c'est vrai qu'a part ca comme tu le dis la machine est nickel, c'est une reussite et c'est pourquoi il faut que la reussite soit parfaite


----------



## sweet (14 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous !!

Franchement il me semble que la majorité d'entre-vous éxagère concernant le bruit du iMac G5 !

J'ais écouté (au casque) les bruits des iMac G5 mis en ligne par TNK, je suis allé chez un revendeur
Apple (petit magasin très calme) pour écouter la bête en live.

Mon avis c'est qu'il y a ici une ENORME EXAGERATION quant au bruit de cette merveilleuse machine !! 

Son bruit est à mon sens tout à fait normal pour une machine ventillée et je dirais même que dans l'idée d'une machine ventillée je la trouve très silencieuse !!   

Je vous assure pourtant que je ne suis pas dur de la feuille, bien au contraire, j'ai l'oreille très fine et bien éguisée (concours d'audiophilie et amateur de musique classique) je ne nie pas qu'il y ait un bruit, non, loin de là, mais il est parfaitement nomal à mon sens.

Je crois sutout que c'est une question très personelle cette "apréciation du bruit" mais en tout cas rien à redire par rapport aux divers bruits que j'ais pu entendre dans le millieu informatique...

Une constatation tout de même, sur les machines enregistrées, celle de mon ami Marc est effectivement la plus bruyante, désolé pour toi Marc !! 

Mais je pense que ces différences de bruit entre les diverses machines sont en partie dues aux tolérances d'usinage et d'assemblage des pièces qui composent la machine, en effet je ne pense pas qu'ont travaille avec des tolérances au micron dans ce type de réalisation, ceci peut être une part importante des différences de bruits entre les machines de même type.

Voilà tout ca pour dire qu'il faut relativiser le bruit du iMac G5 et surtout ne pas effrayer les futurs achteurs de cette machine, il faut juste leurs conseiller d'allez en écouter une dans un endroit assez calme et qu'ils se fassent leur propre idée avant d'acheter...    

Salutations à tous, Chris.


----------



## TNK (14 Novembre 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !!
> 
> Franchement il me semble que la majorité d'entre-vous éxagère concernant le bruit du iMac G5 !
> 
> ...


  Non, tu te trompes
    J'ai "écouté" une machine qui avait ce problème de bruit, on dirait une roulette de dentiste qui se met en marche.
 L'enregistrement que Marc m'a envoyé n'est pas à la "hauteur de la réalité". Il y a un enregistrement plus réaliste donné qq part au début de ce thread (par cricri ou minime, je me rappelle plus).

    Tant qu'Apple n'aura pas donné d'explications et une solution sur ce problème de bruit, il est normal d'informer les gens.

    Sur MA machine, je dis:
    - elle est incroyablement silencieuse
    - elle est superbe, performante et a un design dont je ne me lasse pas.

 Mais sur la "bruyante" que j'ai écoutée, je dis: Apple bougez votre Q de diagnostiquer chez vos fournisseurs ou sur votre chaîne d'assemblage ce qui provoque ce bruit insensé sur une machine pour laquelle vous mettez en avant... le SILENCE!!

 L'un des "problèmes" est qu'on ne sait pas ancore quelle est la proportion de "machine à bruit". Si c'est < 1%, je prendrai le risque de commander, si c'est > 10%, hors de question d'acheter par correspondance sans écouter.

 PS: en relisant ton post avant de poster le mien dans la prévisualisation, je trouve finalement que tu es sacrément gonglé de dire qu'il y a une ENORME EXAGERATION 
 La seule chose que tu puisses dire c'est que tu as écouté des Imac sans ce défaut. De dire que tous ceux qui se plaignent du bruit exagérent est quelque peu "méprisant", non? A deux doigts d'un coup de boule rouge.


----------



## benamad (14 Novembre 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !!
> 
> Voilà tout ca pour dire qu'il faut relativiser le bruit du iMac G5 et surtout ne pas effrayer les futurs achteurs de cette machine, il faut juste leurs conseiller d'allez en écouter une dans un endroit assez calme et qu'ils se fassent leur propre idée avant d'acheter...



tout a fais d'accord avec toi, le but n'est pas de creer un mouvement de panique et c'est pourquoi j'ai toujours precisé que c'etait pas la folie de bruit (du moins pour ma machine) et que chaque futur nouvel acquereur doit se faire une idee dans un magasin pas trop bruyant en lancant des applis assez gourmandes (suffit de mettre le visualisatuer d'tunes en plein ecran par exemple).

Cependant tous ces temoignages montrent une petite deception : la machine est bcp plus bruyante que les Imac Tournesol. C'est vrai que ce n 'est pas le meme processeur et que l'ordi est plus proche des oreilles.
Toutefois je suis le sujet car sur les forums d'Apple bcp precisent qu'on ne devrait entendre qu'un bruit de ventilation et pas un bruit aigu. Sur les enregistrements du fait de la localisation du micro on entend surtout la ventilation (normal) et moins le bruit aigu du ventilo.

Si tous les Imacs sont comme ça je l'accepte mais si certains (comme celui de TNK apparemment) sont vraiment silencieux (je veux dire ne comporte qu'un bruit de souffle de ventilation) tu peux comprendre que nous souhaitons vu le prix de la machine avoir la meme qualité.


----------



## benamad (14 Novembre 2004)

ah ben tiens TNK t'as repondu pendant que j'ecrivais


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !!
> 
> Franchement il me semble que la majorité d'entre-vous éxagère concernant le bruit du iMac G5 !



Nan nan Sweet, ton test n'a aucune valeur car tu n'as pas sollicité le CPU suffisamment pour que le mac commence à ventiler vraiment, relis mon post tu verras que je suis en position objective pour dire si ce mac est désagréable ou pas, surtout que j'ai un PM MDD, un emac pas loin, un imac g3 333 mhz, un PM 300 mhz et encore d'autres modèles.
Mets le processeur sur "puissance maxi" dans "éco d'énergie" et sollicite suffisamment le CPU pour qu'il monte à 70 %, écoute ça dans une pièce silencieuse et reviens nous en parler après, on verra si tu rigoles toujours  Moi aussi au début je rigolais vu que j'entendais pas le mac dans la pièce, une fois le test effectué je comprenais tout à fait que certains le supporte pas car :

1) Il n'est pas constant et fluctue énormément.
2) Il peut être aussi aigu que la roulette du dentiste effectivement (c'est pas fort du tout mais c'est la même tonalité).

Rien de dramatique mais en tout cas c'est vrai que c'est un coup à bloquer dessus et je comprends tout à fait l'agacement de certains, surtout quant tu as acheté un ordinateur vendu comme silencieux.  


ps : ah oui au fait moi il avait 512 mo de ram sur un slot.


----------



## TNK (14 Novembre 2004)

Toutes les machines ne sont pas "bruyantes"!!
J'ai testé la mienne avec simultanément
- encodage mp3
- encodage video
- une dizaine d'autres applications ouvertes
- une bonne centaine de fenêtres ouvertes
- cpu sur max
- cpu bloqué sur 100% pendant plusieurs minutes

et les ventilos, en marche naturellement, font le bruit "d'un souffle" discret, rien à voir avec la roulette du dentiste.

La machine que tu as testée JPTK, devait souffir du "défaut".

J'en ai "écouté" plusieurs, dont la mienne, qui ne font JAMAIS ce bruit de roulette.....


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les machines ne sont pas "bruyantes"!!
> J'ai testé la mienne avec simultanément
> - encodage mp3
> - encodage video
> ...



Ok d'accord c'est noté, et donc pour l'instant rien de prévu par apple pour ça... à suivre donc.


----------



## Marcmaniac (14 Novembre 2004)

Et bien je vois que ce sujet fait toujours parlé de lui, et je crois qu'il le mérite :
J'ai acheté un imac g5 20" dit silencieux 28 db comme un souffle à côté de vous, or, il faut reconnaitre que ce n'est pas le cas ! 
Je reproche à apple d'avoir fait de la publicité presque mensongère, dans mon cas précisément ! 
Je pense également que apple est conscient d'un éventuel problème et qu'ils sont en train de se poser des questions sur le pourquoi et le comment y répondre !
Je vous assure que personnellement, le bruit du mac me contraint à l'arrêter au bout d'un moment  plus ou moins long.....selon mon humeur, ma fatigue, l'état de mes oreilles....

Sinon, cet ordinateur est une pure merveille de technologie, puissante, énorme de qualité d'écran, rapide en vidéo, etc......
Je souhaiterais juste un ordi un peu moins bruyant,  voir silencieux, 28 db comme un souffle à côté, bref, un ordi comme ce qui était décrit dans les publicité mac g5

Voila tout, je souhaite un ordi comme il est décrit, or, le mien n'est pas comme décrit, donc, forum, donc, grogne, donc,etc....

Bonjour à Sweet au passage !


----------



## benamad (14 Novembre 2004)

Oui le coeur du probleme est qu'il existe des Imacs G5 silencieux (disons a bruit blanc de ventilation). Apple est arrivé a realiser ses promesses sur certains modeles donc les modeles non silencieux ont un probleme qui doit etre resolu, ca semble evident.

Aux Futurs acheteurs d'Imac G5 : je le repete encore a part ce prob du ventilo du processeur (a tester sur place) la machine est superbe et j'en suis tres content.


----------



## sweet (14 Novembre 2004)

Bon je vais recentré l'idée de mon post précédant !!

MON BUT n'est pas de nier qu'il y a un problème avec certaines machines, non non !!  

MON BUT etais juste de tempèrer un peu certains propos alarmistes afin d'éviter de discréditer ce MERVEILLEUUX iMac G5 auprès d'éventuels achteurs.

Je suis tout à fait au courrant du problème et je comprend l'insatisfaction de ceux qui y sont confrontés, notament quand on pense au prix de la machine mais aussi à toutes ces qualités qui sont "un peu gâchées" par ce problème de bruit.

Par contre lors du test que j'ais fais chez le revendeur (c'est un ami) le test je l'ai fait dans l'arrière boutique du magasin (très calme) et je peut vous assurez que je ne l'ai pas ménagé (encodage mpeg2, Final Cut pro, multitâche ect..) donc je l'ai fait monter entre 90-95% d'utilisation CPU alors la ventillation je l'ai bien entendue, mais rien d'anormal, juste un peu plus aigue que celle de mon G5 BiPro 2Ghz.

Bon ce qui veut dire que la machine que j'ai testé n'as pas le déffaut évoquer par certains d'entre vous dans ce fil.

En fait pour tout vous dire si je m'interesse de près à ce sujet, c'est que je suis sur le point de faire switcher un ami sur un iMac G5 20" (troisième switch cette année) et je veus être certain qu'il ne soit pas déçu... Il est parfaitement au courrant du problème et il était également présent lors du test chez le revendeur, pour le moment il est toujours décidé a l'acheter !!    :love: 

Pour ceux que les propos de mon précèdant post aurrait chiffonés, et bien je m'en excuse !!  

Mais en définitive, laissons le soin à chacuns de se forger sa propre opignon sur le iMac G5 !!  

Salutations à tous, Chris.


----------



## philoumac (14 Novembre 2004)

Je possède moi aussi un iMac g5 20p 1Go et aucun problème de bruit ( j'ai de la chance ).
Je confirme ce que dit SWEET, il est plus que discret. Le seul bruit de ventilo que j'entend lui, en permanence, c'est celui de mon disque externe LaCie.
En un peu plus d'un mois, les ventilos se sont emballés ( grosse soufflerie) 5 ou 6 fois après de longues périodes de travail avec Final cut express et 2 ou 3 autres petites choses  .
C'est une excellente machine. Les quelques personnes qui l'ont vu chez moi n'en reviennent pas et cherche encore l'ordi. Au passage, il l'on trouvé superbe et vraiment bien fini.
 
Mon iMac 233 ne s'en est toujours pas remis... :love:


----------



## TNK (14 Novembre 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais recentré l'idée de mon post précédant !!
> 
> MON BUT n'est pas de nier qu'il y a un problème avec certaines machines, non non !!
> 
> MON BUT etais juste de tempèrer un peu certains propos alarmistes afin d'éviter de discréditer ce MERVEILLEUUX iMac G5 auprès d'éventuels achteurs.


  Pourquoi? Tu es en charge de la Communication d'Apple? Le Chevalier Blanc d'Apple? Dormez, braves gens, tout va bien.

 Le défaut du bruit est absolument innacceptable pour une machine de cette catégorie, de ce prix et place la machine en debors de de ses specs techniques (et le niveau sonore en fait partie)

 Si Apple se met à sortir des machines avec des problèmes génériques ou aléatoires (regarde les fil de discussion sur les freeze des PM), alors il n'y aura pas de place dans l'avenir pour Apple. Rendre publics les problèmes et forcer Apple à réagir est la meilleure chose que l'on puisse faire si l'on tient tant soit peu à l'avenir d'Apple.

  Le défaut des alimentations sur les 17 pouces a été corrigé très rapidement: chapeau bas Apple.

 Si tous les Imac étaient "comme le mien", je conseillerais TRES FORTEMENT autour de moi, personnellement, professionnellement, d'acheter ces Imac les yeux fermés.

 Mais tant qu'Apple n'a pas publiquement donné un diagnostique du problème, et une solution (même si cette solution n'est que pour dans 1 mois ou 2), alors il est hors de question de conseiller cette machine en VPC. Si on peut écouter/tester la machine qu'on va acheter, alors go, c'est une machine fabuleuse. Mais en VPC, NON, pas de prise de risque.



			
				sweet a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout à fait au courrant du problème et je comprend l'insatisfaction de ceux qui y sont confrontés, notament quand on pense au prix de la machine mais aussi à toutes ces qualités qui sont "un peu gâchées" par ce problème de bruit.
> 
> Par contre lors du test que j'ais fais chez le revendeur (c'est un ami) le test je l'ai fait dans l'arrière boutique du magasin (très calme) et je peut vous assurez que je ne l'ai pas ménagé (encodage mpeg2, Final Cut pro, multitâche ect..) donc je l'ai fait monter entre 90-95% d'utilisation CPU alors la ventillation je l'ai bien entendue, mais rien d'anormal, juste un peu plus aigue que celle de mon G5 BiPro 2Ghz.
> 
> ...


  Un seul conseil: il part avec la machine qu'il a écoutée, pas une commandée.....


			
				sweet a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux que les propos de mon précèdant post aurrait chiffonés, et bien je m'en excuse !!
> 
> Mais en définitive, laissons le soin à chacuns de se forger sa propre opignon sur le iMac G5 !!
> 
> Salutations à tous, Chris.


 opignon sur rue?  
  Désolé, j'ai pas pu résister 
  Pas chiffoné sinon, juste un peu irrité de la méthode "je vais bien, tout va bien"


----------



## sweet (14 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> opignon sur rue?
> Désolé, j'ai pas pu résister
> Pas chiffoné sinon, juste un peu irrité de la méthode "je vais bien, tout va bien"


----------



## Cricri (14 Novembre 2004)

Depuis jeudi je suis retourné sur mon iMac DV.
L'imac G5 est là mais je n'ai pas envie de l'utiliser.
TNT vient le chercher demain matin, je n'en veux pas d'autre pour le moment.
A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures ! 

PS. Au boulot on  a des PC bas de gamme et je me demande comment on peut encore faire des ordis qui font un tel bruit aujourd'hui. Les iMacs G5 qui font du bruit ne sont pas mieux après 1 heure d'utilisation (et le mien n'était certainement pas le plus bruyant)!
J'ai lu des milliers de post sur le sujet. Pour moi il y a certainement plus de 1% d'utilisateurs concernés. Il y a aussi des centaines d'utilisateurs qui vont tolérer ça sans même sourciller ou parcourir les forums ou téléphoner à Apple. A chacun de voir.


----------



## sweet (14 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Un seul conseil: il part avec la machine qu'il a écoutée, pas une commandée.



Ben non ce ne sera pas les cas car chez mon revendeur, tu peus tester la machine que tu as commandé, ceci au magasin et avant de la payer.

Comme ça si y a un problème, tu ne prends pas la machine et on t'en commande une autre !!

Cool non ??    :love: 

Salutations, Chris.


----------



## FloX (14 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Depuis jeudi je suis retourné sur mon iMac DV.
> L'imac G5 est là mais je n'ai pas envie de l'utiliser.
> TNT vient le chercher demain matin, je n'en veux pas d'autre pour le moment.
> A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures !
> ...



Bah téléphoner pourquoi ? Vu qu'il y a pas de solution et que c'est mal seule machine 

On verra bien si une solution est mise en place par Apple mais j'en doute


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> On verra bien si une solution est mise en place par Apple mais j'en doute



Moi je pense plutôt que si au contraire, apple ne pourra pas faire la sourde oreille, la communauté mac est trop réactive, à suivre...  Ca fera peut-être comme pour les PM MDD et le changement complet de l'alim sur simple demande, le truc avec l'imac c'est qu'il faut surtout trouver d'où vient le problème.


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Novembre 2004)

Rebonjour les amis macusers !
Voila t'y pas que je viens de changer le bloc d'alimentation de mon imac g5, bloc qui devait "silencionner" mon problème ....
Livraison à une mauvaise adresse, chez ma soeur à 80 km de là, 3 jours de "perdus", bref !
Quand je vous dit que j'ai pas de bol avec ce mac !
Changement aisé, sans problème (durée environ 15 mn), la notice est en anglais !!!! alors que sur l'appel store, on la trouve traduite !(bref !)
Reboot.....
...........
.............
Et comme je le préssentais : pas de changement, dès le lancement, de nouveau le même bruit aussi audible !

En regardant de plus près la pièce, j'ai pu déceler des couleurs diférentes, des structures de pièces différentes au travers des trous d'aération !

J'en conclus que apple tente des choses et que ce n'est pas un simple changement de pièce déffectueuse car, ce bloc n'était visiblement pas le même que l'autre !!!!!

C'est ce que j'ai vu, ce que j'en déduis, et ce qui me fait dire que je vais continuer encore un peu à tester ma machine pour apple !!!
Je vous assure que je préfererais parler d'autre chose !

Amitiés !


----------



## benamad (15 Novembre 2004)

Mince alors, pas de bol.
En meme temps comme t'essayes de le voir avvec optimisme Apple tente des trucs.
Bon test 

et tiens nous au courant.

PS : A propos y a personne qui voudrait essayer la manip' que j'ai indiqué dans mon topic "tchak dans les HP de mon Imac"? C'est pour voir si c'est un probleme de la 10.3.6 ou de mon Imac avant que j'aille le transporter chez mon revendeur (il suffit d'appuyer sur la fonction d'exposé F9 sans aucune fenetre pour avoir un son systeme qui produit un "tak" en plus de son normal sur mon ordi).


----------



## TNK (15 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Rebonjour les amis macusers !
> Voila t'y pas que je viens de changer le bloc d'alimentation de mon imac g5, bloc qui devait "silencionner" mon problème ....
> Livraison à une mauvaise adresse, chez ma soeur à 80 km de là, 3 jours de "perdus", bref !
> Quand je vous dit que j'ai pas de bol avec ce mac !
> ...


 Désolé d'avoir eu raison sur ce coup 
 Un changement de mid-plane a plus de chance de succès, puisque ce sont des ventilos sur le mid-plane qui semblent à l'origine du boucan.... Sauf s'il y a une raisonnance avec l'écran sous certaines conditions de montage (genre serrage plus ou moins fort des boulons)
  Bon courage


----------



## molin (16 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Rebonjour les amis macusers !
> Voila t'y pas que je viens de changer le bloc d'alimentation de mon imac g5, bloc qui devait "silencionner" mon problème ....
> Livraison à une mauvaise adresse, chez ma soeur à 80 km de là, 3 jours de "perdus", bref !
> Quand je vous dit que j'ai pas de bol avec ce mac !
> ...



Cher Marcmaniac,
En 2002, j'ai acheté un emac 700 de la première génération avec plein de Pbs:
L'écran (en panne) le bruit...
->3 échanges de pièces.

J'ai donc rallé très fort auprès de l'Apple store et ils me l'ont changé  au bout de 3 mois avec une remise conséquente (le prix ayant changé entre temps).

Pourtant je n'ai jamais depuis lors aimé ma machine (suspicion, fétichisme ???)).
Pourtant j'ai ben travaillé avec: films et autre.
J'ai commandé depuis un IMac G5 que j'attends et qui sera une merveille ;-);
Donc, si tu as un doute, une "mauvaise vibration" avec ce bel objet de luxe, fait toi rembourser et  oublie ce cauchemar.
Oublie Apple et consacre-toi à tes filles en attendant une nouvelle et belle machine.
Bien à toi.
Michel.


----------



## Cricri (16 Novembre 2004)

Marmaniac on est de tout coeur avec toi 
Le mien est déjà loin.

Faudra que l'on m'explique ce mot d'ordre d'Apple : "En attendant, donnez leur des alim et des midplane en veux tu en voilà".

Pour faire écho à ce que dit molin, j'ai fait changer 6 ou 7 fois le disque sur mon iMac DV. Mais là je n'avais pas le coeur à l'ouvrage !


----------



## TNK (16 Novembre 2004)

molin a dit:
			
		

> Cher Marcmaniac,
> En 2002, j'ai acheté un emac 700 de la première génération avec plein de Pbs:
> L'écran (en panne) le bruit...
> ->3 échanges de pièces.
> ...


Chapeau bas à notre ami philosophe!


----------



## molin (16 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Chapeau bas à notre ami philosophe!



Pas philosophe mais pragmatique


----------



## TNK (16 Novembre 2004)

molin a dit:
			
		

> Pas philosophe mais pragmatique


C'était un compliment, et sincère.
  PS: tu lis jamais tes messages privés???


----------



## pmeignie (16 Novembre 2004)

C'est vrai qu'au lieu d'entendre le coeur des vierges qui se lamentent , lires ces posts est trés rassurant sur la communauté mac au moins celle qui fréquente Mac Ge. .
Pas de polemique stérile , pas d'ennervement et beaucoup de pragmatisme teinte de "philosophie" .
Bon courage à marc et bravo à tous y compris à cricri qui est allé jusqu'au bout de sa logique.

Amicalement 
Philippe


----------



## Marcmaniac (17 Novembre 2004)

Merci à tout le monde pour vos logiques et sentiments et conseils......OUI je suis heureux d'être un macuser et je suis fier d'avoir un g5 20" MAIS, il y a un mais, je n'ai pas de chance avec celui-ci qui fait du bruit, alors que mes collègues, eux, ont les oreilles calmées.....
Je vais rappeler l'apple store et voir avec eux ....

See you later !


----------



## Marcmaniac (17 Novembre 2004)

Me rapelleront demain entre dix et douze, cette fois, j'ai le nom de mon interlocuteur......I wait and I see you later .....if you want !


----------



## molin (18 Novembre 2004)

Alors   
Michel


----------



## BZH20100 (22 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai changé mon iMac G4 800 pour le nouvel iMac G5 20' BT 250. Au premier démarrage du G5 je l'ai trouvé bien + bruyant que le G4. Les 2 allumés cote à cote c'était vraiment très perceptible.
J'ai fait des tests pour localiser le pb :
- Utilisation d'un cd ou dvd : pas de changement
- Arrêt du DD : pas de changement
- démarré avec l'oreille collé dessus : c'est pas l'alim mais qq part entre le DD et le lecteur/graveur dvd

Donc c'est un ventilo !

Appel à Apple pour dépannage : ils m'ont proposé un changement de mid plane que j'ai réalisé et bien aucun changement vraiment signficatif (un peu moins peut être). Toujours ce petit ronronnement aigu qui devient vite très chiant dans une pièce silencieuse (jamais mon iMac G4 ne m'avait dérangé !).

Conclusion : le nouvel iMac G5 en 20' est vraiment plus bruyant que l'ancien !

Mon seul espoir c'est que ce soit un pb software qu'apple puisse solutionner !


----------



## lapomilla (22 Novembre 2004)

Et bien moi je suis passée d'un ibook à l'imac G5 17''.
Au premier démarrage les ventilos se sont mis à tourner à fond, j'ai cru que j'avais acheté un ventilateur plat !
Depuis ça souffle normalement par contre moi j'ai bien un bruit aigu strident en permanence et très chiant : je suis obligée de mettre de la musique pour ne pas l'entendre sinon je n'ai qu'une envie : arrêter l'ordi pour que ça s'arrête!
Pas vraiment cool!


----------



## Kr!st0f (22 Novembre 2004)

C'est rassurant tout ça 
 D'ici la fin de la semaine je pourrais donner mes impressions, en attendant "pray" pour avoir une machine silencieuse


----------



## Rorschach (22 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Ai iMac G5 17 pouces depuis vendredi dernier.
Ai aussi le même problème de bruit, localisé dans la partie inférieure gauche (quand on est face à la machine).
C'est un léger vrombissement que je pense être issu du ventilateur du processeur, car il est intermittent. Il s'interrompt parfois pendant une fraction de seconde. Si le bloc d'alimentation avait été défectueux, le bruit aurait été constant, non ?

De plus, il a tendance à gagner en intensité lorsque je fais tourner plusieurs applications, en particulier iMovie + iTunes + autres, où lorsque je suis sur Nanosaur II.
Dans ces cas le bruit est plutôt génant. Mais en montant le volume de la musique ou du jeu, c'est couvert.

Reste que c'est bien plus silencieux que le vieux pc que j'utilisais auparavant.

J'ai aussi écouté les enregistrements que certains d'entre vous on fait de leur machine. Mon bruit est   équivalent. Le cas de Marc est encore à part, et je compatis de ce qui lui arrive.

Quelle solution apporter à ce problème ? Et surtout y en a-t-il une ? J'ai déjà attendu deux mois pour recevoir mon iMac, j'ai pas envie qu'il reparte plusieurs semaines en maintenance et qu'il me revienne inchangé. Mon revendeur m'a glissé qu'il pourrait s'agir d'un problème d'alimentation qui pourrait agir sur le ventilo adjacent. Je trouve ça un peu bidon.

Doit-on faire avec ce ventilo capricieux ?


----------



## flepa (22 Novembre 2004)

bonjour,

je confirme ce problème sur l'Imac.
Ca se situe en bas à gauche et c'est probablement un petit ventilo puisque ça accélère avec l'utilisation, un peu comme un scooter microscopique.
Très gênant. ce n'est pas le souffle discret que j'esperais.

J'ai appelé Mac. Ce n'est à priori pas l'alim car la mienne ne correspond pas aux séries défectueuses.

Quelqu'un peut il nous conseiller puisque apparemment nous sommes plusieurs avec ce problème.

Ps : c'est mon premier mac. Je suis ravi. c'est une belle machine très classe. Elle m'a convaincu en un quart d'heure. Elle est toute fois pas si rapide que j'imaginais.
Rajout de mémoire indispensable.

Merci d'avance


----------



## FloX (22 Novembre 2004)

Une tite info plus vous avez de ram moins la machine sera bruyante, j'ai pu noté une réel différence entre mon passage de 256 à 2X256  La machine rame beaucoup moins et les ventilos se mettent moins souvent en route.

Enfin moi je le redis pour le bruit, je le trouve pas si bruyant que ca ...


----------



## Marcmaniac (22 Novembre 2004)

Pardon mais j'ai appeler l'apple store ....blablabla... c'est pas normal....blabla.....bien on va vous faire un geste commecial en attendant de trouver une solution....blablabla.......je devais recevoir un mail le lendemain.....

Rien à ce jour !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


J'appelle demain si je peux, je suis en ce moment surbooké comme on dit !!

A +


----------



## lapomilla (22 Novembre 2004)

flepa a dit:
			
		

> un peu comme un scooter microscopique.
> Très gênant. ce n'est pas le souffle discret que j'esperais.



C'est exactement ça, le scooter c'est la sensation que ça me fait.
Et je précise que j'ai 1Go de Ram et que pour l'instant je n'ai rien fait tourner à fond. Mon problème c'est que ça fait du bruit même de base si l'ordi est "inactif.

Je suis malheureusement surbookée en journée pour appeler l'apple store mais si je trouve 2 minutes je m'y mets aussi? encore que si ça sert à rien pour l'instant?!?


----------



## Rorschach (23 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de récupérer mon iMac chez mon revendeur.
Il me propose de changer la carte-mère, sur laquelle sont intégrés les ventilateurs.
Le bruit serait dû à une surchauffe qui entraine une mise en marche intempestive du ventilateur du processeur.

Wait and see...


----------



## atlanico (23 Novembre 2004)

Rorschach a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de récupérer mon iMac chez mon revendeur.
> Il me propose de changer la carte-mère, sur laquelle sont intégrés les ventilateurs.
> Le bruit serait dû à une surchauffe qui entraine une mise en marche intempestive du ventilateur du processeur.
> 
> Wait and see...



Changé par mes soins la carte mère (midplane envoyé par Apple)) suite aux problèmes de bruits de ventilateurs intempestifs... résultat : beaucoup moins de bruit, un petit ronflement discret, tout à fait acceptable, mais constant.

La question est maintenant de savoir pourquoi le ventilo tourne-t-il sans arrêt dans la mesure ou le Mac G5 20' est relativement froid, à la main du moins.

Enfin ça soulage rudement.


----------



## mac-aïoli (23 Novembre 2004)

A t'on une idée du pourcentage d'iMac concernés par ce problème de bruit?
Car à lire ce thread j'ai l'impression (sans doute trompeuse ) que ceux à problème sont plus nombreux que ceux silencieux.


----------



## TNK (24 Novembre 2004)

Les possesseurs d'Imac G5 peuvent participer au sondage http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81298 pour essayer de voir quel est le % de machines à problèmes de bruit


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Novembre 2004)

ben voilà je viens de recevoir mon iMac G 20", passé l'extase du switch, c'est vrai qu'il fait du bruit. Sous civ III les ventilos couvrent la bande sonore snif. C'est mon premier mac et je dois dire que je commence vraiment à être déçu, j'entendais dire qu'Apple c'était vraiment sérieux et là j'ai l'impression de m'être fait avoir. Il faut que je contacte qui pour tenter de résoudre ce problème ? l'Apple Store ou Apple Care ?

Merci !


----------



## FloX (26 Novembre 2004)

www.quies.com

Je suis dejà loinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> A t'on une idée du pourcentage d'iMac concernés par ce problème de bruit?
> Car à lire ce thread j'ai l'impression (sans doute trompeuse ) que ceux à problème sont plus nombreux que ceux silencieux.


Ben en général quand tout va bien on se plaint pas  
Sans rire les gens mécontents ont toujours tendance à plus s'exprimer que les gens contents, c'est humain !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

atlanico a dit:
			
		

> Changé par mes soins la carte mère (midplane envoyé par Apple)) suite aux problèmes de bruits de ventilateurs intempestifs... résultat : beaucoup moins de bruit, un petit ronflement discret, tout à fait acceptable, mais constant.
> 
> La question est maintenant de savoir pourquoi le ventilo tourne-t-il sans arrêt dans la mesure ou le Mac G5 20' est relativement froid, à la main du moins.
> 
> Enfin ça soulage rudement.


 C'est la question : pourquoi un ventilo qui ne s'arrète jamais ?


----------



## ahbns (28 Novembre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Gloops,
> 
> Plus je lis les postes sur le G5, plus mon G5 s'éloigne et plus mon porte monaie se rassure.



C'est un peu pareil pour moi : voilà trois jours que je parcours tous les post concernant de près ou de loin l'iMac G5, et...
Mon iBook G3 actuellement en Hollande pour changement de carte-mère : merci Apple qui a assuré, franchement.
Alors pendant cette absence, il me (re-)vient des envies d'iMac G5, surtout que j'ai du coup rétrogradé vers un iMac G3 en attendant.
Mais quand je vois tous les post râlant contre la "merveille des merveilles" annoncée sur apple.com/fr... J'hésite un peu !
Particulièrement le bruit : mon iBook G3, lui, est COMPLETEMENT silencieux, sans restriction (si ce n'est lorsqu'il tourne depuis 48 heures pendant la canicule de 2003 : j'ai découvert alors qu'il y avait des ventilos. Depuis, j'en ai oublié le bruit.)
L'iMac G5 fera-t-il autant de bruit dans trois ans que l'iMac G3 au bout de trois ans ?
Si oui, désolé mais ça ne vaut pas la somme demandée.
je vois parfois des vieux Jurassic Macs (des vrais !) ici ou là, et je me dis que c'est quand même beau que des ordis de bureau, qui servent, puissent durer autant. Je ne demande pas à mon futur (hypothétique) iMac G5 de durer 20 ans, mais disons que 5 ans sans aucun problème et sans bruit, ça serait appréciable.
Remarque : j'attends toujours avec impatience que le sondage sur le bruit de l'iMac G5 proposé sur MacG porte ses fruits, mais pour le moment les interventions qui y ont été faites parlent plutôt d'autres choses. Dommage. Acheteur potentiel frustré !

A part ça, j'écris depuis pas longtemps sur MacG et j'apprécie de plus en plus de consulter tous les forums. Bonjour à tous, et merci d'être bavards.


----------



## ahbns (28 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Depuis jeudi je suis retourné sur mon iMac DV.
> L'imac G5 est là mais je n'ai pas envie de l'utiliser.
> TNT vient le chercher demain matin, je n'en veux pas d'autre pour le moment.
> A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures !
> ...



C'est affolant, n'empêche !
Je ne pouvais même pas imaginer jusqu'ici (j'utilise Mac chez moi depuis 3-4 ans) qu'on ait l'idée de renvoyer un tout nouveau tout beau Mac à peine livré...
Je suis toujours intéressé par l'achat d'un iMac G5, mais... brrrrh ! Touts ces grandes déceptions de Mac-users m'effraient franchement.

 :affraid:


----------



## ahbns (28 Novembre 2004)

lapomilla a dit:
			
		

> Et bien moi je suis passée d'un ibook à l'imac G5 17''.
> Au premier démarrage les ventilos se sont mis à tourner à fond, j'ai cru que j'avais acheté un ventilateur plat !
> Depuis ça souffle normalement par contre moi j'ai bien un bruit aigu strident en permanence et très chiant : je suis obligée de mettre de la musique pour ne pas l'entendre sinon je n'ai qu'une envie : arrêter l'ordi pour que ça s'arrête!
> Pas vraiment cool!



Brrrrh... Je souhaite passer d'un iBook G3 au nouvel iMac G5 en 17".
Ton témoignage me fout les pétoches.
Au secooooooooours, à la fin !
Steve, viens ici tout de suite !!


----------



## ahbns (28 Novembre 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !!
> 
> Franchement il me semble que la majorité d'entre-vous éxagère concernant le bruit du iMac G5 !
> 
> ...



Merci de penser à ceux qui n'ont pas encore filé leur CB, comme moi.
C'est le bon conseil : aller en écouter avant de décider.

Mon problème, personnellement, c'est que le seul iMac G5 que j'ai vu est à la FNAC de Nantes, or il est impossible d'avoir un silence appréciable dans une FNAC. Et le vendeur de nier avoir eu des retours... puis, devant mon air incrédule, de m'avouer que le cache en caoutchouc de l'alim. vibrait peut-être, au début... 1 seul retour selon lui.

Alors, fieffé menteur ? Ou bien c'est la lecture de tous les forums MacG consacrés qui ont déformé ma perception de la chose, et de sa récurrence ?

PS : les Nantais, connaissez-vous un autre revendeur Apple à Nantes ?


----------



## pmeignie (28 Novembre 2004)

Le problème du bruit sur les imacs fait l'objet d'un nombre incalculable  de sujets . Il y a manifestement beaucoup d'interrogations sur les bruits normaux (de ventilation) et anormaux (d'alimentation ou de ventilateurs qui déconnent )

Mon 20' me parait tout à fait correct .Il fait un petit peu de bruit (plus qu'un portable )mais inaudible par rapport à mon vieux G3 BB quand celui ci tourne à coté 
Bien sur quand je joue (NWN par exemple) les ventilos tournent plus vite , mais je ne me suis jamais attendu à un G5 sans bruits de ventilation et la fréquence n'est pas incommodante .
La particularité par rapport à une tour c'est qu'on a les ventilos à 50 cm des oreilles et que , dans un milieu parfaitement silencieux , on entend forcement quelque chose .

Le plus sur est probablement d'acheter son imac chez un revendeur si possible apple center et de demander à l'ecouter dans le magasin avant de le prendre .Dans ce type de boutique les vendeurs doivent etre assez informés pour comprendre ce besoin .
Biensur , il y a du bruit de fond , mais pas assez pour masquer les bruits stridents ou les claquements qui gachent la vie de certains .

Je voudrais qd même rassurer les indécis : je suis amoureux de cette belle machine et ne lui trouve qu'un défaut : elle est un peu trop encombrante pour me suivre sur mon lieu de travail où je me débats avec XP 

Amicalement
Philippe 

PS : c'est clair que ce n'est pas à la fnac que tu vas trouver une écoute attentive de la part des vendeurs 
PPS : apple center nantes ici :
http://www.int-computer.fr/STATIC/infos_ic/contactez/contactez.asp


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà Apple m'envoie une nouvelle midplane ... Ca me stresse un peu de tout démonter alors ma question est la suivante : puisque le bruit vient visiblement du ventilo, peut-on prélever le ventilo sur la nouvelle midplane et la renvoyer avec l'ancien ventilo à Apple ?

Merci !

Laurent


----------



## TNK (29 Novembre 2004)

D'habitude, quand je mets à exécution ce genre d'idée qu'il peut aussi m'arriver d'avoir, ça se termine toujours en eau de boudin... Un truc comme ça je le sens pas et si Apple avait, depuis le temps, trouvé qu'un changement de ventilo arrange les choses, je présume qu'ils ne balanceraient pas des midplane comme ça dans la nature.
Je commence à avoir l'impression que même s'il semble clair à présent que le bruit provient d'un ventilo, il se passe peut-être un phénomène de raisonnance suivant certaines caractéristiques de montage ou de matériau, difficiles à analyser et donc à corriger. Ce n'est qu'une impression, je n'ai pas d'information concrète.


----------



## benamad (29 Novembre 2004)

l'intensite du bruit semble differente suivant les Imacs ce qui rend le bruit insupportable pour certains et quasi inexistant pour d'autres (voire totalement inexistant comme pour toi TNK veindard  ). 
Peut etre que l'assemblage de cet Imac se revele tres compliqué ?


----------



## andrea (29 Novembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voilà Apple m'envoie une nouvelle midplane ... Ca me stresse un peu de tout démonter alors ma question est la suivante : puisque le bruit vient visiblement du ventilo, peut-on prélever le ventilo sur la nouvelle midplane et la renvoyer avec l'ancien ventilo à Apple ?
> 
> ...




Non!! les ventilateurs ne sont pas "installables par l utilisateur", tu risques d annuler la garantie.


----------



## lapomilla (29 Novembre 2004)

Si les ventilateurs sont installables par l'utilisateur. 
Puisque c'est ce que m'a proposé ce matin le service technique, après 2h30 passées au téléphone pour rien.
Au final j'ai refusé parce qu'ils ne savent pas du tout à quoi c'est dû vraiment et c'est de la bidouille. (en l'occurence je voulais renvoyer l'imac et me faire rembourser mais comme j'étais dans le dernier jour ouvré après livraison ils ont cherché tous les moyens pour m'en empêcher, notamment en me disant que c'était 10 jours de calendrier (hors sur les conditions c'est bien 10 jours ouvrés, le samedi et le dimanche n'étant pas des jours ouvrés puisqu'ils ne répondent pas), que j'avais acheté mon imac il y a 1 mois (c'est gentil mais avec leurs délais de livraison je l'avais eu le 15 à 20h)
Enfin bref j'ai vraiment pas aimé leur service après-vente.
Toujours est-il que lorsque le pb sera résolu, j'en achèterai volontiers un autre mais je veux au moins pouvoir entendre un DVD quand je le regarde. Et comme l'ont dit beaucoup surtout à ce prix là.

PS je précise que je suis une adepte de mac depuis 1994 sans déception majeure jusque là, au contraire.


----------



## benamad (29 Novembre 2004)

ah oui il est effectivement bie nbruynay ton Imac car moi pas de probleme pour une lecture de DVD c'est juste quand je joue ou que je l'utilise dans le silence que ca devient un peu agacant.


----------



## Reivilor1 (30 Novembre 2004)

Reivilor1 a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac 20" fait aussi du bruit.
> Après 3 appels à l'Applecare, ils ont décidé de me changer l'iMac. La personne que j'ai eu au téléphone, m'a dit que certains iMac 20" avaient un ventilateur défectueux et m'a très fortement conseillé de changer la machine. En effet comme l'écran est sans pixel mort je voulais le garder et faire changer la mid-plane.



Comme je l'ai indiqué dans mon message du 8 novembre, le SAV d'apple m'a très fortement conseillé l'échange.
Le nouvel iMac est arrivé aujourd'hui. Indéniablement il fait moins du bruit. Quand on le sollicite la ventilation se fait entendre, mais sans le bruit de roulette de dentiste aigue qu'avait le 1er iMac.
Cela dit mon nouvel iMac G5 est plus bruyant que mon ancien iMac G4, on ne peux pas dire contrairement à ce qu'indique Apple que cet ordinateur est silencieux.

Citation du site Apple:
"Refroidissement optimal:
A travers le cache des haut-parleurs, trois ventilateurs ultra silencieux insufflent de l'air frais à l'intérieur du système. Ces dissipateurs thermiques spécialement conçus tournent à des vitesses réduites de seulement quelques centaines de tours par minute. De plus, un logiciel de gestion du refroidissement permet de ralentir ou d'accroître cette vitesse de façon précise en fonction des besoins. Il vous sera ainsi quasiment impossible de les entendre. Plus doux qu'un murmure, iMac G5 ne dépasse pas les 25*dB en mode inactif (un murmure mesuré à un mètre de distance dans une pièce silencieuse équivaut à 27*dB)."

Je trouve qu'Apple frise la publicité mensongère sur ce coup-là.
Hardware monitor me donne respectivement 2484 RPM pour "system fan", 2156 RPM pour "cpu fan" et 3360 RPM pour "hard drive fan". On est loin des quelques "centaines de tours" indiqués par Apple.
Quand au bruit je l'ai mesuré avec un sonomètre:
à 1 mètre de l'ordinateur la mesure me donne: 35 dB. On est carrément très loin des 25 dB annoncés. (pour mémoire chaque fois que l'on ajoute 3 dB le volume sonore double)


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Novembre 2004)

andrea a dit:
			
		

> Non!! les ventilateurs ne sont pas "installables par l utilisateur", tu risques d annuler la garantie.





			
				lapomilla a dit:
			
		

> Si les ventilateurs sont installables par l'utilisateur.
> Puisque c'est ce que m'a proposé ce matin le service technique, après 2h30 passées au téléphone pour rien.


Alors c'est oui ou c'est non ?


----------



## Reivilor1 (30 Novembre 2004)

Aujourd'hui j'ai complété mes investigations concernant le bruit de l'iMac G5 échangé.
Je l'ai comparé à un G5 Biprocesseur 1,8 GHz de mon travail.
J'ai posé la tour à côté de l'iMac. On entend que la tour et pas du tout l'iMac.
J'ai mis l'iMac en veille et j'ai mesuré le bruit à l'aide d'un sonomètre à 1 mètre de la tour,
verdict: 42 dB 
J'ai mis en veille le G5, reveillé l'Imac , attendu un petit peu ( le ventilateur CPU s'affole un peu au réveil ) et fait une mesure 5 mn après,
verdict: 34 dB
Ces mesures ont été effectuées ordinateur "inactif" comme dit Apple, c'est à dire sans aucune applications ouvertes.

Ma conclusion est que:
1- mon premier iMac G5 avait un problème, le bruit de roulette de dentiste même s'il n'était pas très fort était tout à fait insupportable.
2- après échange le 2ème iMac n'a pas le bruit de roulette de dentiste, mais ce n'est pas un ordinateur silencieux
3- la mesure de bruit sur le site Apple (25dB) est fausse, l'iMac G5 fait 10dB de plus en mode inactif.
4- l'iMac G5 n'est pas un ordinateur très bruyant: il est plus bruyant que mon ancien iMac G4 mais beaucoup moins bruyant qu'une tour G5

Pour finir j'ai fait une mesure de bruit à 1 mètre de différents PC à mon travail. Le moins bruyant que j'ai trouvé faisait 45dB.

Petit complément: Les ventilateurs de l'iMac G5 tournent beaucoup plus vite que ceux d'une tour G5
2000 tours minutes contre 760 en ce moment sur les deux machines.
Le CPU de l'iMac G5 est toujours plus chaud que les deux de la tour, 70 degrés en moyenne contre 50. ça chauffe là-dedans !

iMac 20" HD250Go 1Go Airport Clavier et souris BlueTooth


----------



## andrea (30 Novembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est oui ou c'est non ?



ja cite apple:

Les composants que vous pouvez installer par vous-même sont les suivants :
Carte AirPort Extreme
Mémoire DRAM synchrone (SDRAM) DDR 400 MHz (de type PC-3200)
Disque dur
Lecteur optique
Alimentation
Écran LCD
Carte modem
Bloc central (contient la carte mère, le processeur G5, les ventilateurs, le processeur graphique NVIDIA, etc.).

et

Les vis qui peuvent être retirées par l?utilisateur sont de couleur laiton. Veillez à ne pas retirer de vis d?autres couleurs ou vous risqueriez d?annuler votre garantie. 


Les ventilateurs n ont pas les vis de couleur laton. On peut changer tout le midplane (avec les ventilateurs) mais pas seulement les ventilateurs.


----------



## Mille Sabords (1 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai reçu mon iMac 17', il fait un 'bruit de fonds' (et celui d'une copine aussi) mais ce bruit n'est pas celui aïgue d'une roulette de dentiste mais un grondement permanent comme un rasoir électrique.
Quand le CPU s'emballe ça souffle fort, d'accord.
Pensez vous que ce bruit soit normal ? c'est pas énorme mais si certains ont juste un souffle d'air...


----------



## benamad (1 Décembre 2004)

Si c'est ce bruit est normal ? Mais c'est tout le sujet de ce topic ...
Pour l'instant les Imacs qui ne produisent qu'un souffle sont des Imac 20 pouces, peut etre que le souffle est plus important sur ces machines et permet de couvrir le bruit du processeur chez certains ?

Allez Apple sors nous la solution miracle !


----------



## Mille Sabords (1 Décembre 2004)

D'accord mais c'est vraiment un bruit de rasoir électrique, rien à voir avec une roulette...
je m'intérroge

est ce que quelqu'un à un bruit similaire ?


----------



## benamad (1 Décembre 2004)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> D'accord mais c'est vraiment un bruit de rasoir électrique, rien à voir avec une roulette...
> je m'intérroge
> 
> est ce que quelqu'un à un bruit similaire ?



T'as un Imac qui rase gratis et tu te plains ?


----------



## Mille Sabords (1 Décembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> T'as un Imac qui rase gratis et tu te plains ?


    

une question bête, j'ai pas acheté l'iMac sur l'Apple Store mais c'est eux qu'il faut que j'appelle pour changer le 'mid plane' ?
effectivement le rasoir est situé en bas à gauche également...


----------



## Reivilor1 (1 Décembre 2004)

Ce soir j'ai encore continué mes investigations sur le bruit de l'iMac.
Je pense vraiment que Apple pourra baisser le bruit de l'iMac G5 par un correctif logiciel:
j'ai surveillé mon iMac avec Hardware monitor et System load, j'ai réglé System load sur 50% d'utilisation processeur. En 12 mn 40 s (réglage par défaut d'hardware monitor) la température du processeur à un peu augmenté (3 degré) mais pas celle du reste des capteurs. Malgré cela les 3 ventilateurs (Cpu, System et disque dur) ont pris 1000 tours de plus !!!


----------



## Mille Sabords (2 Décembre 2004)

ça y est,

coup de fil à Apple Store, ils m'envoient une nouvelle alimentation,
d'après le n° de série et le 'bruit de rasoir électrique' ça viendrait de là,
moi j'en doute un peu, j'ai plus l'impression que ça vient du CPU

je vous tient au courant


----------



## ivremort (2 Décembre 2004)

Je dois malheureusement revenir sur ce que j'écrivais en débutr de semaine: mon IMac fait du bruit.
 Je ne l'entends pas la journée, avec le bruit ambiant, mais la nuit, c'est pénible. Je ne sais pas s'il en fait plus maintenant ou que je n'y ai pas fait attention au début, mais c'est embêtant.

 J'entends le bruit normal de ventilation (aucun problème), et en plus le fameux bruit de "petite roulette" derrière: pas fort, mais gênant.

 Zut alors.


----------



## benamad (2 Décembre 2004)

Oui plus on lis ce post et plus on entend ce bruit : user d'Imac G5 sans bruit arretez de lire ces lignes !


----------



## zegutfan (2 Décembre 2004)

Ben moi j'ai eu le miens hier et je n'entends pas grand chose en comparaison du bruit de tractopelle de mon PC  


A voir les derniers posts je vais me desabonner de ce thread pour eviter la parano  

Bon j'irai quand même de temps en temps ..


----------



## TNK (2 Décembre 2004)

Post très intéressant de Lcé (coup de boule en passant) sur le fil http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81298&page=3&pp=20 (post 47). Les possesseurs d'Imac malchanceux comme Marc, devraient peut-être essayer de regarder de ce côté là: couvercle du ventilo en dessous du processeur qui serait ou mal fixé ou pour lequel existerait un jeu. 

C'est la première vraie "piste" et qui correspond au sentiment que j'ai plusieurs fois exprimé qu'il s'agit sans doute d'un problème "merdique" de raisonnance liée à une pièce mal vissée ou pour laquelle existe parfois un jeu, sans doute dans les tolérances de fabrication, mais qui dans certaines configurations de montage conduit aléatoirement à un bruit insupportable.


----------



## ivremort (2 Décembre 2004)

merci TNK. Je vais essayer.

Mais je ne vois pas où ça se trouve exactement, sous la boîte où c'est écrit G5? Je ne suis pas une bête en informatique, et encore moins en anglais!

Quelqu'un pourrait nous faire un dessin, ou montrer une photo de l'intérieur avec une flèche qui indique l'endroit?

J'ai voté "pas de problème de bruit", mais je changerais d'avis maintenant.

Pour le reste, machine extraordinaire!


----------



## LCé (2 Décembre 2004)

dsl d'avoir posté ailleurs, mais je n'avais pas vu ce flux.

Je me concentrerai ce celui-ci maintenant ...

Perso, le bruit ressemble parfois à un léger bruit de moteur (comme un avion modèle réduit) qui devient plus aigue à pleine charge et pas tout le temps.
Le moment où on l'entend clairement, c'est quand on resort de la veille, quand le ventilo se remets en route progressivement ... Il commence d'abord par un souffle et 2 secondes plus tard on entend un avion modèle réduit démarrer puis sa se stabilise pour n'entendre plus qu'un léger bruit.

J'ai tout démonté .. et le ventilo dans la main fait encore ce léger bruit de 'moteur' ... ce bruit est ensuite relayé et amplifié par la structure confinée de l'ensemble.

Parfois je me dis qu'il n'y a pas de fixe possible à part avoir de nouveau ventilateurs ... Je ne suis pas sûr que Apple ira sur ce chemin


----------



## benamad (2 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> dsl d'avoir posté ailleurs, mais je n'avais pas vu ce flux.
> 
> J'ai tout démonté .. et le ventilo dans la main fait encore ce léger bruit de 'moteur' ... ce bruit est ensuite relayé et amplifié par la structure confinée de l'ensemble.



dis-moi tu es sacrement courageux (ou bon technicien, certainement les 2 ) pour te lancer dans un tel demontage. Tes infos sont tres interessantes, tu en as informé Apple ? (sur leur forum ou via l'Applecare). quelqu'un a le numero perso de steve pour le mettre au courant ? 

Donc tu certifies bien que cela vient du ventilo (amplifié par la strucutre) et pas un phenomene de resonnance ou de vis mal fixée.
En gros il n'y a pas 36000 solutions : soit Apple change les ventilos (ce qui me semblait la solution la plus evidente) soit on l'a "in the baba" et faudra s'y faire.
Heureusement que l'Imac reste une excellente machine (le mien est en SAV pour probleme se superdrive et il me manque, ca rame trop un ibook G3 500 !   )

merci LCé


----------



## tornade13 (2 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> Parfois je me dis qu'il n'y a pas de fixe possible à part avoir de nouveau ventilateurs ... Je ne suis pas sûr que Apple ira sur ce chemin



Apres avoir entendu celui d'un pote (imac G5 17 ) effectivement les imac G5 ont, je pense un petit defaut il est dentiste et a 21H00 personne au cabinet on a donc pu clairement entendre ce bruit de......" micro scotter" (pas tous le temp) c'est leger mais pour moi cela me generait vite fait cela ne gene asolument pas mon pote qui s'en fou royalement pourtant c'etait en remplacement d'un imac G3 350.
Ceci dit qu'il est beau cet iMac


----------



## LCé (2 Décembre 2004)

nan j'suis pas courageux, mais je viens du monde PC alors je démonte tout 
et puis bon ... c pas sorcier, faut juste le bon tournevis (merci au technicien Compaq anonyme qui l'a oublié un jour dans mon bureau).

en fait il y a amplification de "bzzzzz" du moteur par la caisse, oui. Alors on trouve de la mousse d'amortissement partout autour, et entre chaque partie que le ventilo touche, mais il n'en reste pas moins que le ventilo à la base fait du bruit.

J'en profite pour dire que les 2 ventilos font du bruit ... celui du CPU plus que l'autre car il est enfermé dans une case de raisonnance (pour la 20'').

Un petit test quand vous avez le iMac ouvert et qu'il tourne (attention faites pas n'importe quoi non plus ...). Mettez la main sur la sortie (par sur le ventilo) du 2ème ventilo (celui qui est ouvert dans le 20''), le ventilo monte en régime et on l'entend siffler un peu.
Autre test ... débranché le ventilo du CPU quelques secondes pour entendre le calme que cela engendre  (je ne suis pas responsable pour les manipulations que vous pourriez faire de travers )


Jusqu'à présent, les fixes permettaient de réduire le bruit (moins de vibrations propagées) mais certainement pas de le supprimer. Je pense qu'à partir de là on entre dans le subjectif.

Je ne vois effectivement pas ce que peut faire Apple face à ça, à part fournir des ventilos dont la motorisation est silencieuse ... J'ai bien tout expliqué à l'ingé. que j'ai eu dans le cadre de l'AppleCare et résultat > nouvelle carte mère ... hum ... ça laisse perplexe ... moi qui croyait que Apple c'était le bonheur de l'usager sans soucis que l'on écoute et comprends. J'ai surtout l'impression que c'est le pays des gens exigeants que le SAV prends parfois pour des neuneus 'trop' exigeants.

Y'avait qu'à voir quand Maintronic (technicien agréé Apple) à pris en charge mon 2ème remplacement ... Genre, j'entends rien moi dans mon atelier-usine ... je change et vous voyez si c'est mieux à l'usage ... 
Vous croyez qu'il aurait pris en main le problème en essayant d'isoler le problème pour faire un reporting à Apple ... hum ... Rien ... nada ... juste un papillon retourné à Apple pour dire que la carte mère est changée.

Enfin, il me change la carte mère demain (pour la 3ème fois) ... je vous dirais si j'ai un mieux (mais je ne me fait aucune illusion).


----------



## benamad (2 Décembre 2004)

Oui je n'ai jamais eu affaire a l'Apple Care directement car j'achete chez un revendeur qui repare sur place (reparateur agréé) mais on lis souvent dans les forums qu'ils n'ecoutent pas vraiment le client et suivent juste une grille de resolution des problemes qui aboutit si rien ne marche a un changement de piece ou de machine voire a un dedomagement (avec une isight en jackpot).

M'enfin une personne apres bien des peripeties a eu droit a un Imac G5 20 pouces en remplacement d'un Imac G4 17 pouces defectueux (et sous garantie) donc des fois c'est cool mais apparemment ce ne sont pas vraiment des ingés qui repondent.


----------



## Rorschach (3 Décembre 2004)

Après changement de carte mère et donc de ventilos, mon problème de bruit est réglé.
Il reste un souffle léger, mais qui n'a rien à voir avec le vrombissement perçu précédemment.

Reste à voir si, sur la durée, les ventilateurs tiennent le coup et restent silencieux.


----------



## Mille Sabords (3 Décembre 2004)

Rorschach a dit:
			
		

> Après changement de carte mère et donc de ventilos, mon problème de bruit est réglé.
> Il reste un souffle léger, mais qui n'a rien à voir avec le vrombissement perçu précédemment.
> 
> Reste à voir si, sur la durée, les ventilateurs tiennent le coup et restent silencieux.



c'est ton revendeur qui t'a fait le changement ?
j'attends ma nouvelle alimentation mardi, si après ça va pas mieux j'exigerai de l'Apple Store une nouvelle carte mère jusqu'à ce je n'ai qu'un souffle d'air
j'envisage même à terme de mettre un isolant phonique à l'intérieur


----------



## LCé (3 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

je suis furieux ... après cette 3ème crate mère, le problème n'est pas résolu ... cela semblait bien partie ... mais les 2 bruit que j'ai relevé sont bien tojours présent :

bruit 1 : assez facile à entendre quand on sort de veille. On entend d'abord le vent, puis un petit bruit de moteur qui vient en plus du vent (dans les 2 secondes) ... Ce bruit diminue avec l'activité.
bruit 2 : un bruit aigue de fond quand le processeur pousse (démo de UT2004 par exemple) ... il faut laisser à l'iMac le temps de bien chauffer ...

Le seul moyen de réduire est d'obstruer la sortie d'air sans la boucher ... ça étouffe le bruit qui reste présent ... c'est insupportable !!!

Je ne demande pas un ordi avec 0 bruits ... mais simplement un bruit de ventilo ... pas un bruit aigue ni de motorisation ... 't1 ça valait le coup de switcher ... je ne sais plus que faire.


----------



## Rorschach (3 Décembre 2004)

Mille Sabords : C'est l'équipe de l'Apple Center où j'ai acheté mon iMac qui a effectué le changement.


----------



## benamad (3 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis furieux ... après cette 3ème crate mère, le problème n'est pas résolu ... cela semblait bien partie ... mais les 2 bruit que j'ai relevé sont bien tojours présent :
> 
> ...



Mince alors il semblait que les derniers changement de carte mere donnait des resultats positifs.
Il faut qu'Apple fasse quelque chose car si cet Imac si prometteur degoute les gens de switcher ...
Surtout que si des personnes pensent que ce probleme n'est percu que par des macusers exigeant tu nous apporte la preuve du contraire LCé.
C'est vraiment bete que ca gache ton switch, l'imac precedent etait vachement silencieux. C'est vrai que l'emac est bruyant mais le bruit (un gros souffle pour l'emac que j'ai entendu) est bien plus suppportable pour qui veut bosser. L'oreille humaine est vachement plus sensible aux frequences aigues.


Rorshach : par curiosité il est ou ton apple center ?


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Décembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Mince alors il semblait que les derniers changement de carte mere donnait des resultats positifs.
> Il faut qu'Apple fasse quelque chose car si cet Imac si prometteur degoute les gens de switcher ...
> Surtout que si des personnes pensent que ce probleme n'est percu que par des macusers exigeant tu nous apporte la preuve du contraire LCé.
> C'est vraiment bete que ca gache ton switch, l'imac precedent etait vachement silencieux. C'est vrai que l'emac est bruyant mais le bruit (un gros souffle pour l'emac que j'ai entendu) est bien plus suppportable pour qui veut bosser. L'oreille humaine est vachement plus sensible aux frequences aigues.


Moi aussi je suis switcheur, moi aussi j'ai un problème de bruit (mon iMac fait plus de bruit que mon PC ...), moi aussi je suis déçu :-( dommage c'est une bonne machine sinon !


----------



## Mille Sabords (3 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

je viens de recevoir une nouvelle alimentation (en moins de 24h chapeau !)
la nouvelle ne change rien car le bruit ne vient pas de là,

en démontant j'ai pu vérifier que le bruit vient bien d'une résonnance du cache en plastique gris sous le cache argent du processeur (au niveau du composant vert pomme)
en appuyant dessus le bruit diminue fortement, jusquà être presque inodible

je vais chercher à bloquer les vibrations, je vous tiens au courant


----------



## TNK (3 Décembre 2004)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de recevoir une nouvelle alimentation (en moins de 24h chapeau !)
> la nouvelle ne change rien car le bruit ne vient pas de là,
> ...


C'est exactement ce qui était indiqué dans les infos données par LCé plus haut. Si tu trouves un fix qui marche, ça serait sympa de poster des photos pour ceux qui ont ce foutu problème. Je peux héberger tes photos si nécessaires.


----------



## Mille Sabords (3 Décembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ce qui était indiqué dans les infos données par LCé plus haut. Si tu trouves un fix qui marche, ça serait sympa de poster des photos pour ceux qui ont ce foutu problème. Je peux héberger tes photos si nécessaires.



pour l'instant j'ai posé à ce niveau des petits patins collants en mousse (ceux qu'on met sous les pieds des fauteuils) de manière à maintenir les deux blocs ensemble et à faire pression dessus 
celà fait déjà une baisse du bruit de 40% environ.
je pars poour 3 jours mais à mon retour je vais essayer d'améliorer ça.

courage


----------



## benamad (3 Décembre 2004)

une question : je ne m'y connais pas du tout en technique mais avec la temperature interne de l'Imac ce genre de bidouille n'est-elle pas dangereuse ? Je pense par exemple si la colle se met a fondre.


----------



## LCé (3 Décembre 2004)

J'sais pas pour la température ... par contre, la bidouille concernant la fixation des caches sur les ventilos ne semble pas s'appliquer au 20'' (je n'ai trouvé aucun cache similaire). Dailleurs, tous les ventilos du 20'' sont sur des mousses isolantes.

A part le son aigue (en pleine charge et très variable), il faut se rendre à l'évidence que les ventilos font du bruit. Un "bbbbzzzzzz" constant lié à la motorisation. C'est ce Buzz qu'il faudrait éliminer avant tout et ça n'est pas avec un callage que ça passera.

A part inventer un nouveau système de ventilos, ou trouver des ventilos de remplacement, je ne vois pas quoi faire d'autre 

Y'a plus qu'à prier Apple et pleurer


----------



## LCé (3 Décembre 2004)

info totalement inutile ... mais en utilisant l'outil spectrum temps réel de Amadeus II j'ai cru voir que la fréquence du bruit de ventilo se trouvait autour de 1,1kHz et qu'il y avait pas mal de bruit parasite autour de cette fréquence.

Le plus gros du bruit provenant de fréquences < à 1kHz (souffle entre autre)


----------



## peyret (4 Décembre 2004)

Pour "roder" ou échanger les ventilos :

démarrer (ou redémarrer) avec la touche T enfoncée.... 

laisser tourner 400 h 00,  (environ 16 jours) à ce rythme,  puis, vous pouver téléphoner à apple care pour échange des ventilos sous garantie.



lp


----------



## ivremort (4 Décembre 2004)

J'ai fait le test IMovie et j'ai à peu près le même bruit que benamad.

Cela dit, je dois dire que 5 jours après l'avoir reçu, et 4 après avoir "détecté" le bruit, je n'y fais plus attention. Il faut juste ne pas faire une fixation dessus. Après tout, dans mon cas en tout cas, c'est quand même un bruit très léger. Je comprends que ça puisse agacer, mais bon... tous les ordinateurs font du bruit.

Mais il est vrai que ce n'est pas une machine totalement silencieuse.


----------



## Reivilor1 (6 Décembre 2004)

Il semble que le problème du bruit de ventilateur de l'iMacG5 est très courant.
Le post "Constant buzzing" sur le forum officiel du support Apple en est ce soir à 297 réponses.
Quand est-ce que Apple va se réveiller et trouver une solution ?
Vu l'ampleur du phénomène, serait possible que MacBidouille, MacGénération et autres fassent une news la dessus?


----------



## Cricri (6 Décembre 2004)

Reivilor1 a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'ampleur du phénomène, serait possible que MacBidouille, MacGénération et autres fassent une news la dessus?


C'est une bonne question !


----------



## LCé (6 Décembre 2004)

Perso j'ai écrit à MacBidouille pour mettre le doigt dessus (ça fait plus d'une semaine) mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse et rien dans les news ...

Sinon coté bruit .. j'ai fini par construire un "piège à bruit" pour la ventilation avec de la mousse anti-bruit (que j'attends) et du papier-plume ... Comme c au millimètre et que c derrière, ça ne gache pas l'esthétique.

Attention : Une fois le bruit du souffle diminué, on se retrouve avec des sources de nuissances différentes ... Le ventilo du bas (celui qui amène l'air dans la machine), je ne l'entendais pas et maintenant il ressort avec un son assez aïgue ... Le disque dur aussi ... mais bon ... 

A quand un bidouilleur fou qui nous adapterait un système de refroissement silencieux sur cette superbe machine !?! (un petit watercooling  z'en font plein sur PC)


----------



## benamad (6 Décembre 2004)

en fait Apple l'a fais exprés pour nous vendre un Kit anti-bruit bien cher


----------



## LCé (6 Décembre 2004)

grrrrr ... je viens de trouver une nouvelle source de bruit ... autant le bruit était tout à fait acceptable depuis mon "piège à bruit" autant le son ai?güë?se dégageant du ventilo du bas commence à ma taper sur les nerfs !


----------



## peyret (6 Décembre 2004)

La grille en bas, perforée.... un bidouilleur a-t-il déjà fait l'essai de l'enlever, pour un passage de l'air un peu plus libre (les trous représentent 1/3 de la surface seulement).

Si on la supprime, la quantité d'air aspirée devrait-être supérieure = les ventilos devraient ralentir ou le circuit d'air étant modifié,  le bruit diminué ? Ce sont quelques suppositions... 

Mais je trouve cette grille "bien bouchée"

En tout cas il ronronne, en sifflotant de temps à autre...

Si on pouvait abaisser la luminosité de l'écran un peu plus basse, ce serait un plus...
C'est pas normal qu'il soit aussi blanc.
Il participe lui aussi au "chauffage"

lp :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

c aleatoire selon  les imac ou ils ont tous le meme souci ?

je suis etonne, qd on voit la peine qu'apple prend pour soigner ses ordis

hier encore, je testai le powermac G5, silencieux de chez silencieux...


----------



## peyret (7 Décembre 2004)

Bon, j'ai démonté le 20"... juste la face AR

La partie alu noire du disque dur était brûlante (c'est pas le G5 qui chauffe, c'est le DD !!!!???)
J'ai trouvé sur le ventilo du haut à gauche, ses 2 vis de fixation non serrées (!?)- tiens bizarre, manquait 2 tours, (vis torx).

Le cache avec le beau G5 inscrit, n'était pas très bien aligné avec la conduite du ventilo haut droit, redressé à la main en appuyant sur la partie tuyauterie plastique appartenant au ventilateur 

Une tête de vis creuse lisse touche cette tole au niveau bas droit, j'ai repoussé légèrement (en forçant un peu) le côté bas droit de la tole  "G5" vers la gauche,

 J'ai appuyé par ci, par là pour mettre en face toutes ces tuyauteries restangulaires, elles sont montées à la "va très vite"                                                   .

J'ai redressé les mousses qui sont applaties de travers, lors du montage du dos (ouvertures d'air du haut)

J'ai revissé 1/3 de tour toutes les vis visibles (cruciformes et torx)

Pour le moment il sifflote plus du tout...  !!!! à CPU à 73°C / DD à 53°C

Un bruit de ventilo continu lent genre soufflerie avec caisse de résonnance : c'est le dos en plastique qui amplifie (un lèger serrage à 10 cm vers la gauche de la "pomm" avec la main diminue le bruit sourd) , et un petit bruit de turbine rapide un peu désagréable, mais pas strident .. A CPU 62°C, le bruit de turbine disparait un peu...
Mais il n'est pas silencieux.


A suivre...
lp 

Dans le silence total, il fait un bruit d'Imac tournesol + ce p...ain  bruit de turbine
d'avion !! en train de prendre de la vitesse....


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Décembre 2004)

Ben voilà j'ai changé ma midplane hier soir et devinez quoi ... ca n'a rien changé ! Toujours autant de bruit. Enfin ça m'a permis de clairement identifier la source du bruit : le ventilo enfermé dans la caisson de plastique au dessus du G5 et à côté du disque dur ... Je rappelle Apple Care ...

MAJ :

Je viens d'avoir Apple Care, ils veulent me faire faire certaines réinitialsations avant de le reprendre pour réparation ... et ils vont faire quoi de plus ? En tout cas la nana que j'ai eu au téléphone m'a dit qu'apple était au courant de ce problème de bruit ... à suivre !


----------



## LCé (7 Décembre 2004)

pffff ... ça me fait pleurer d'entendre tous ces témoignages ... tous ces appels à l'AppleCare ... Perso j'ai envoyé mon fichier iMovie vendredi ... j'attends un retour cette semaine ... 

Mais que ce soit clair ... le bruit que nous rencontrons, plus ou moins fort, est 'normal' pour Apple. Si Apple ne met pas la main à la pate en remplacement les ventilos, il n'y aura aucun salut ! ... ces ventilos font un bruit de moteur .. c inévitable ... La question est : est-ce que Apple va les changer ? ou nous laissez dans l'insatisfaction la plus totale ?!

D'après le tech qui est venu me changer la midplane, tous les iMac font le même bruit (que ce soit le "bzzzz" ou le bruit aïgue). Il n'avait pas encore remplacé une carte qui s'était transformée miraculeusement en "un murmure à peine perceptible à 1m" ... mouhahaha je rigole car le miens je l'entends à 10 mètres en regardant la télé ... c terrible


----------



## benamad (7 Décembre 2004)

Si Apple considere ce bruit comme normal alors on peut les accuser de publicité mensongere. 
Deja le "Doom 3" super jouable avec la super carte graphique de l'Imac G5 je trouvais ca limite .... (enfin on peut toujours y croire )

Ce n'est pas possible qu'Apple vante un silence avec des mesures (25 dB a 1 m) et que cela ne corresponde pas a la realité ?  Ca veut bien dire que les prototypes n'etaient pas bruyant, non ? Ou alors ils ont fais les tests dans un igloo !


----------



## LCé (7 Décembre 2004)

tout n'est un problème de point de vue (et de sémantique). D'ailleurs en tant que ex-PCiste je suis effaré (maintenant) par le dialogue que tient Apple.

Apple ne dit pas que ça ne fait pas de bruit. Il dit qu'un murmure à 1m fait 27db et que l'iMac G5 est mesuré à 25db. Meme chose pour le PowerMac G5 > 2 fois plus silencieux que le G4. Rien de très objectif. J'ai remarqué que les arguments commercieux Apple nagent dans ce genre d'arguments subjectif. 

l'IMac n'échappe pas à la règle. Je ne crois pas que la publicité soit mensongère, elle est juste écrite de manière à ce que l'on croit que l'iMac est complètement silencieux.

Faudrait pouvoir mesurer et là, je ne vois pas comment ...

Enfin espérons que Apple entendent les plaintes et qu'ils y fassent quelque chose ...


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> ... ces ventilos font un bruit de moteur .. c inévitable ...


Ben si c'est évitable ! Je suis switcheur, je me suis monté un PC "silencieux" cet été, je peux vous assurer qu'il y a des ventilos sans bruit de moteur, juste le souffle ... Au passage mon iMac fait 2 fois plus de bruit que mon PC (et c'est pas le même prix !)
Bref je suis très déçu par Apple et j'ai un peu l'impression de m'être fait avoir ...


----------



## LCé (7 Décembre 2004)

même sensation Laurent 

et je suis persuadé qu'il existe des ventilos sans bruit de moteur puisque ceux de l'iMac sont les premiers et seuls que j'ai entendu avec ce bruit si spécifique.

Il y a 3 mois j'aurais transformé mon PC en PC silencieux si j'avais cru ça possible ... Mais maintenant, OsX m'a mordu et je ne veux plus revenir en arrière.

napuka croiser les doigts et continuer à faire du lobbing auprès d'Apple.


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> napuka croiser les doigts et continuer à faire du lobbing auprès d'Apple.


Et si on leur envoyait chacun un email par jour ?


----------



## LCé (7 Décembre 2004)

perso je les appelle toutes les semaines depuis que j'ai ma machine 

je verrais en fonction de ce qu'ils répondent suite à l'enregistrement sous iMovie.

Après ça sera l'artillerie lourde comme les courriers incendiaires


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Décembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> en fait Apple l'a fais exprés pour nous vendre un Kit anti-bruit bien cher


Bien cher oui, mais un kit anti bruit au look blanc nacré, et dérivé en 7 couleur type ipod!


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Bien cher oui, mais un kit anti bruit au look blanc nacré, et dérivé en 7 couleur type ipod!


Oui ou alors ils vont nous déporter le système de refroidissement dans un bloc genre unité centrale à côté de l'écran


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ou alors ils vont nous déporter le système de refroidissement dans un bloc genre unité centrale à côté de l'écran


 
Remarque si il est compatible bluetooth ça va t'es tranquille tu le glisses derriere le bureau, comme ça ni vu ni connu


----------



## Reivilor1 (7 Décembre 2004)

J'ai été recontacté ce soir par l'Apple Care.
Je cite:
"Pour l'instant, il n'y pas de solution au problème de bruit du ventilateur processeur sur certains iMac 20 pouces".
J'ai commandé mon iMac le 9 septembre, je l'ai reçu le 27 octobre.
Je l'ai renvoyé pour échange le 29 octobre, reçu le nouveau le 29 novembre et celui-ci a exactement le même problème!!!
La mort dans l'âme, j'ai demandé et obtenu le remboursement de la machine.
L'iMacG5 pour moi c'est fini. Je suis vraiment déçu par Apple, et c'est la première fois depuis que j'achète du mac (1990).


----------



## Marcmaniac (7 Décembre 2004)

Rebonjoour à tous les pauvres macusers d'imac g5. Perso, la solution à mes problèmes de bruit n'est toujours pas résolu, je suis très déçu de apple et j'ai décidé de vendre ma machine , c'est presque fait, je vais perdre pas mal d'argent et je ne sais pas quoi acheter avec ce qui va me rester.....

J'ai les boules, mon mac est ma foi assez beau, mais c'est un rasoir et là, j'ai vraiment les boules. Apple mériterait que je switch...tiens tiens ??!!!!


----------



## peyret (7 Décembre 2004)

Eh ! Oh doucement !
D'abord faut qu'Apple étudie le bruit... Puis faire une réunion sur le bruit.
Après on crée un service "bruit"... Puis faire plusieurs réunion pour savoir qui fait quoi.
Après on commence a trouver des idées pour que le bruit diminue... Puis on fait une réunion pour sélectionner la meilleure idée.
Après on construit cette idée... Puis on fait une réunion pour voir si cela a été bien contruit.
Après on dessine le prototype de l'idée... Puis on fait une réunion pour savoir si cela a été bien dessiné.
Après on expédie une demande de prix suivant quantité à des fournisseurs. On fait pas de réunion.
Après on cherche un fournisseur.... Puis on fait une réunion pour savoir si c'est un bon choix.
Après on fait faire un prototype... Puis on fait une réunion pour savoir quand le proto sera fait.
Après on essai le proto... On fait une réunion pour savoir qui va essayer le prototype.
Après on fait un rapport d'essai... On fait une réunion pour discuter des essais...
Après on décide de fabriquer en série... On fait une réunion pour avoir un délai de fabrication.
Après on reçoit tous ces nouvels appareils anti-bruit. On est content...
Après on expédie tout çà aux macusers, un par un, sous garantie.... On fait une réunion.

Tout le monde est content !
Il est pas mal cet iMac révision B ?

lp


----------



## Marcmaniac (7 Décembre 2004)

T'as raison mais ça parait long toutes ces réunions NON ? 
Dis tu travaillerais pas chez apple par hasard ? T'as l'air bien au courant des fonctionnement des bureaux mac ! T'aurias pas oublié le p'tit café qui va bien aussi ? Entre la 3° et la 4° réunion ?


----------



## atlanico (7 Décembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Rebonjoour à tous les pauvres macusers d'imac g5. Perso, la solution à mes problèmes de bruit n'est toujours pas résolu, je suis très déçu de apple et j'ai décidé de vendre ma machine , c'est presque fait, je vais perdre pas mal d'argent et je ne sais pas quoi acheter avec ce qui va me rester.....
> 
> J'ai les boules, mon mac est ma foi assez beau, mais c'est un rasoir et là, j'ai vraiment les boules. Apple mériterait que je switch...tiens tiens ??!!!!



Marcmaniac, pardon si je n'ai pas tout suivi, comment se fait-il qu'ayant eu des problèmes de bruit moi aussi, le changement de midplane y a suffi ? 

Les imac g5 20' ne sont-ils donc pas tous les mêmes ? 

Pour ce qui me concerne, j'avais un souffle continu, assez fort, surtout après quelques minutes de fonctionnement de la machine. 
Au démarrage tout allait bien. Ce qui me faisait penser que cette machine pouvait refroidir sans faire trop de bruit. 
Puis j'ai reçu mon midplane, je l'ai substitué au précédent, et j'ai depuis un souffle léger mais continu, dont je me passerais fort bien, mais qui demeure tout à fait supportable, une sorte de bruissement, assez doux. 


Dommage que tu doives changer de machine.

As-tu toi-même changé de midplane ?


----------



## peyret (7 Décembre 2004)

atlanico a dit:
			
		

> Marcmaniac, pardon si je n'ai pas tout suivi, comment se fait-il qu'ayant eu des problèmes de bruit moi aussi, le changement de midplane y a suffi ?
> 
> Les imac g5 20' ne sont-ils donc pas tous les mêmes ?
> 
> ...



Après un petit café oublié entre 2 réunions !  Apple n'aurait-il pas simplement débranché  le ventilateur  bruyant !!! Ah qu'elle est bonne l'idée... pour réduire le bruit... Un peu plus tard, on cherchera pourquoi le processeur a fondu sa carapace... Alors on fera une réuni......

je pars
lp


----------



## LCé (7 Décembre 2004)

Marcmaniac, tu vas changer pour quoi ? Il parait que les Mono 1,8 sont silencieux


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Décembre 2004)

atlanico a dit:
			
		

> Marcmaniac, pardon si je n'ai pas tout suivi, comment se fait-il qu'ayant eu des problèmes de bruit moi aussi, le changement de midplane y a suffi ?
> 
> Les imac g5 20' ne sont-ils donc pas tous les mêmes ?
> 
> ...


 
J'ai moi aussi changé de midplane ça n'a rien changé au bruit, c'est presque pire ...


----------



## LCé (8 Décembre 2004)

Perso ... après l'ajout d'un pot d'échappement derrière, d'un bout de carton pour caler le ventilo du CPU et le temps (rodage ?!), je n'entends, à priori, plus que le "bzzzzz" léger des ventilos ... 

non mais FRANCHEMENT ! j'ai jamais entendu des ventilos faire ce bruit de mobilette ... On pourrait le surnommer "iPétrolette G5"


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> non mais FRANCHEMENT ! j'ai jamais entendu des ventilos faire ce bruit de mobilette ... On pourrait le surnommer "iPotrolette G5"


Moi je pense que j'ai reçu la version iRasoir ... (au propre comme au figuré ...)


----------



## benamad (8 Décembre 2004)

en tout cas quand on utilise un Imac G5 on a vite compris ou il est passé l'odinateur


----------



## JarJar (8 Décembre 2004)

Oh la la ....
Vous me faites peur la....moi qui compte m'acheter un iMac G5 pour noel,mais un 17" donc je sais pas si tous font ce bruit ... ???


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Décembre 2004)

JarJar a dit:
			
		

> Oh la la ....
> Vous me faites peur la....moi qui compte m'acheter un iMac G5 pour noel,mais un 17" donc je sais pas si tous font ce bruit ... ???


le problème est le même pour les 17" ... c'est aléatoire


----------



## JarJar (8 Décembre 2004)

Hum comme ca sera mon 1er mac j'espere quand meme n'etre pas deçu...


----------



## Marcmaniac (8 Décembre 2004)

Mon acheteur de imac qui est un passionné de mac m'a déconseillé de le vendre et m'affirme qu'apple trouve toujours des solutions ...il faut simplement un peu de temps ou ...même un peu plus. Du coup, je ne sais plus quoi faire du tout, j'ai un autre gars qui va venir essayer mon mac et là, je verrai bien ce qu'il me dit, je n'ai plus envie de le brader, après tout, c'est vrai que des solutions pour le moins bizzaroïdes et extrèmes, je l'avoue, arivent et que l'on commence à entrevoir plus précisément des solutions....alors.....

Bordel, je suis complètement perdu ,Moi !


----------



## LCé (8 Décembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Mon acheteur de imac qui est un passionné de mac m'a déconseillé de le vendre et m'affirme qu'apple trouve toujours des solutions ...il faut simplement un peu de temps ou ...même un peu plus. Du coup, je ne sais plus quoi faire du tout, j'ai un autre gars qui va venir essayer mon mac et là, je verrai bien ce qu'il me dit, je n'ai plus envie de le brader, après tout, c'est vrai que des solutions pour le moins bizzaroïdes et extrèmes, je l'avoue, arivent et que l'on commence à entrevoir plus précisément des solutions....alors.....
> Bordel, je suis complètement perdu ,Moi !


on est 2 Marc !
en tant que switcheur je ne connais pas encore le monde du SAV Mac ... il parait que les solutions se trouvent toujours. Mais j'ai tendance à penser plus 'PC' et 'démerde toi pour que ton truc y marche ou achète autre chose'.

Le iMac G5 est une superbe machine et niveau qualité/prix (pour un Mac) y'a rien à redire ... Le powerbook (le plus proche et sans bruit) est hors de prix pour avoir un même confort d'utilisation (écran, RAM, DD)

Si on prend ensuite le fait que les ventilos font clairement un bruit 'bizarre' et que 'on est pas tout seul à s'en plaindre', on se dit que ça vaut peut-être le coup d'attendre un peu qu'Apple règle le problème en espérant que la solution sera disponible à la rev A. !

En attendant, un bon gros piège à bruit et de la mousse anti-bruit derrière la iMac et la son est presque supportable. Ou des boules quies


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> on est 2 Marc !
> Ou des boules quies


Oui c'est d'ailleurs une des solutions envisagées par Apple : les iBoules Quiès vendues en pack de 6 couleurs


----------



## Joachim du Balay (8 Décembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Bordel, je suis complètement perdu ,Moi !


 et tu n'as pas essayé avec un casque, et iTunes, ou la radio web ? 

  en attendant, c'est une bonne solution...


----------



## Reivilor1 (8 Décembre 2004)

Voilà, TNT viens chercher mon iMac G5 demain, je me suis fait remboursé.
Je pense, si mes finances me le permettent acheter le nouveau PowerMac G5 mono 1,8 Ghz.
Avec un écran 20" le prix est plus élevé, mais que de choses en plus:
- superdrive 8x au lieu de 4x
- FireWire 800
- Possibilité de changer la carte graphique
- 3 ports PCI
- Mémoire max 4Go au lieu de 2Go
- 1 deuxième emplacement disque dur
- 1 entrée son optique
- Bureau étendu si 2ème écran
- Ethernet Gigabit
- 2 ports FireWire 400 et 2 Ports USB 2 sur l'écran
- Et surtout fonctionnement sans bruit de roulette de dentiste!!! J'ai un ami qui vient d'acheter ce PowerMac, j'ai mesuré son bruit de fonctionnement à 1 mètre, résultat: 36db que du souffle bref exactement le confort que je recherchai avec l'iMac.


----------



## Marcmaniac (8 Décembre 2004)

Bon, je mets la radio en même temps que je suis sur le mac et ça passe pas mal ma foi !
Le son est pas bon du tout et j'ai du télécharger le "lecteur windoz media", rien que de le dire et de l'écrire, ça me fait mal !

Merci apple, donnez moi un fouet maintenant pour que je continue à ma faire mal....j'aime ça ! Merci apple...
Oh oui ! encore, plus fort la roulette , Oui , oh oui ! Encore.............


----------



## peyret (8 Décembre 2004)

Et si il y avait une période de rodage des ventilos ?
Après 10 000 h de fonctionnement : le silence

lp 

Non mais, si on les regarde de près, ces ventilos :
   - le moulage n'est pas très lisse, pour une turbine (sur des appareils diapos ancien, une turbine de ventilateur de ce type a un aspect super glacé, ce qui n'est pas le cas sur l'iMac G5)
   - De plus un des ventilateur est certainement non équilibré, mais c'est aléatoire, un coup centré, pas celui-ci, celui-là non plus... suivant livraison et jour du moulage des pales !!!


----------



## LCé (8 Décembre 2004)

hahahaha la bonne blague ...
Maintenant j'ai un "dead pixel" sur mon écran ! gé-nial ...

Il m'a pas encore pété à la gueule, mais je pense que c pour bientôt ...

Merci la Pomme !


----------



## TNK (8 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> hahahaha la bonne blague ...
> Maintenant j'ai un "dead pixel" sur mon écran ! gé-nial ...
> 
> Il m'a pas encore pété à la gueule, mais je pense que c pour bientôt ...
> ...


Dans ce cas, 2 Ercefuryl matin et soir, un Immodium après chaque incident


----------



## LCé (9 Décembre 2004)

hahaha .. merci TNK .. tiens c drole tu habites juste à coté de chez moi ! j'suis sur Joinville


----------



## TNK (9 Décembre 2004)

Et oui, on est voisin. Si tu veux voir (écouter?) un vrai Imac silencieux et tout et tout, j'organise des visites :love:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2004)

Ma soeur avait une alimentation bruyante sur son iMac G5. Mackie, iminent membre de nos forums a arrangé ça lors de la dernière AppleExpoSauvage de Liège.


----------



## LCé (9 Décembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, on est voisin. Si tu veux voir (écouter?) un vrai Imac silencieux et tout et tout, j'organise des visites :love:


ah ouais tient ... je serais content de voir qu'un iMac est silencieux ... pourquoi pas !
Je suis en vacances à partir du 17 

Pour le moment, mon iMac ressemble à ça :







presque plus de bruit de ventilo, mais le iRasoir est d'autant plus audible


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Décembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Et si il y avait une période de rodage des ventilos ?
> Après 10 000 h de fonctionnement : le silence
> 
> lp
> ...


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait Apple a tiré sur les prix mais aussi sur la qualité des composants ... Maintenant que le problème est clairement identifié qu'est-ce qu'ils attendent ?


----------



## LCé (9 Décembre 2004)

Yop,

bon .. hum .. voici le retour d'Apple par rapport à mon fichier iMovie envoyé :

'Les ingénieurs n'ont décelé aucune anomalie de bruit ... ce sont les iMac G5 qui font ce bruit là ... c'est normal'

QUOI ?? et je dois vivre avec ça ??

'Cependant, vu le nombre de plainte, les ingé. d'Apple travaille à une solution et reconnaissent donc ce bruit désagréable. Nous ne pouvons rien pour vous actuellement, mais il y aura un fix. Si ce fix doit-être un remboursement ou un échange pour une machine plus performante, il en sera ainsi ... Par le passé Apple a déjà fait face à ce genre de chose, nous ne laissons pas nos acheteurs insatisfaits' ...

Alors .. arguments commerciaux ou pas ... J'y vois pour ma part un espoir ... En attendant, je vais patienter avec un pot d'échappement.

Cela dit, le gars a été clair ... 'inutile de rappeler sans cesse. Suivez l'actualité Apple pour avoir des infos'.

Voilà ... débat clos ... wait and see .. a-t'on réellement le choix de toute façon ?

a+
Lionel


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Décembre 2004)

Euh qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent les ingés Apple ? Apparrement ça bosse plus dur du côté des clients ...



			
				forum apple a dit:
			
		

> hi there,
> 
> in a german forum i found an interesting solution for the fan noise issue of a g5 20".
> 
> ...


----------



## pyxmalion (9 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> hahahaha la bonne blague ...
> Maintenant j'ai un "dead pixel" sur mon écran ! gé-nial ...
> 
> Il m'a pas encore pété à la gueule, mais je pense que c pour bientôt ...
> ...


 Pourquoi tu ne te le fais pas échanger, ton iMac 20" ?


----------



## LCé (9 Décembre 2004)

pyxmalion a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu ne te le fais pas échanger, ton iMac 20" ?


oui c clair que pour le pixel je vais le faire changer ... ct juste pour dire que je dois avoir une chance d'enfer depuis mon switch ... 2 iMac, 3 midplanes et maintenant un écran ... 

j'aime j'aime j'aime ...


----------



## pyxmalion (9 Décembre 2004)

Euh j'ai rien dit ! :rose:   J'avais pas fini de lire les messages suivant !!!


----------



## pyxmalion (9 Décembre 2004)

Ca oui ! T'as beaucoup de chance avec ton premier Mac !


----------



## TNK (9 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> oui c clair que pour le pixel je vais le faire changer ... ct juste pour dire que je dois avoir une chance d'enfer depuis mon switch ... 2 iMac, 3 midplanes et maintenant un écran ...
> 
> j'aime j'aime j'aime ...


Quand on aime, on ne compte pas


----------



## benamad (9 Décembre 2004)

T'imagines pas ta chanche LCé : y en a qui attende encore leur Imac et toi tu en as eu 2 (et bientot un troisieme) en main ! 

Sinon pour le post du "german forum" indiqué par laurent la traduction c'est que le mec il a mis de l'huile sur le ventilo et maintenant il n'y a plus de bruit ??


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Décembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> T'imagines pas ta chanche LCé : y en a qui attende encore leur Imac et toi tu en as eu 2 (et bientot un troisieme) en main !
> 
> Sinon pour le post du "german forum" indiqué par laurent la traduction c'est que le mec il a mis de l'huile sur le ventilo et maintenant il n'y a plus de bruit ??


Il a demonté le fameux ventillo du CPU, lubrifié les roulements et remis en place ... Le prob c'est qu'apparemment ça fait sauter la garantie  mais plus de bruit de rasoir, juste le souffle normal


----------



## benamad (9 Décembre 2004)

S'il n'y a que ca a faire je crois que c'est a la portée des ingés d'Apple non ?
j'y crois moyen mais j'aimerai bien que ce soit vrai.
J'imagine que ca a ete signale a Apple ? Ils lisent leur forum ??


----------



## tornade13 (9 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> oui  2 iMac, 3 midplanes et maintenant un écran ...
> 
> j'aime j'aime j'aime ...


Ne dit on pas "*jamais 2 sans 3* allez le troisième sera le bon


----------



## LCé (9 Décembre 2004)

hum .. j'avais pensé à cette histoire de "huilage" ... D'ailleurs ct souvent comme ça qu'on fixait les ventilos sur PC (ceux qui trop vieux faisaient un bruit de casserole).

Niveau lubrification, vous parlez de quoi ? y'a un temoignage ? (je le trouve pas)
Visiblement, lorsque j'ai démonté,  l'axe des ventilos était facilement accessible ... et donc facile à huiler.

Après si il s'agit de faire plus (démonter les roulements) là je dois dire que je ne me lancerait pas la dedans. 

Mais j'emets un doute car le bruit de rasoir ne ressemble vriament pas à un bruit mécanique mais de motorisation. Peut-être que le son aïgue peu effectivement être supprimé par lubrification  (la j'ay crois plus)


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Décembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> S'il n'y a que ca a faire je crois que c'est a la portée des ingés d'Apple non ?
> j'y crois moyen mais j'aimerai bien que ce soit vrai.
> J'imagine que ca a ete signale a Apple ? Ils lisent leur forum ??


Oui je pense qu'ils sont au courant ... mais la lubrification n'est qu'un remède temporaire ... en fait il semblerait que ce ventilateur soit de mauvaise qualité et plus ou moins bien équilibré selon les séries, d'ou plus ou moins de bruit selon les iMacs ...


----------



## benamad (9 Décembre 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Ne dit on pas "*jamais 2 sans 3* allez le troisième sera le bon



Non en fait on dis" jamais 203" !!    bon courage  


En reponse a laurent : je croyais qu'avec Apple on deboursait plus cher mais avec un gage de machine de qualité fabriqué avec du materiel de qualité. Ils auraient donc pris des ventilateurs au rabais pour faire baisser le prix de la machine ?
Franchement vu le prix des ventilos c'est ridicule surtout que bien que l'imac G5 soit moins cher que les precedents il n'est pas donné non plus.


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Décembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Non en fait on dis" jamais 203" !!  bon courage
> 
> 
> En reponse a laurent : je croyais qu'avec Apple on deboursait plus cher mais avec un gage de machine de qualité fabriqué avec du materiel de qualité. Ils auraient donc pris des ventilateurs au rabais pour faire baisser le prix de la machine ?
> Franchement vu le prix des ventilos c'est ridicule surtout que bien que l'imac G5 soit moins cher que les precedents il n'est pas donné non plus.


 
Je ne fais que supposer, enfin je n'ai jamais vu un ventillo de bonne qualité faire un bruit pareil ...


----------



## benamad (9 Décembre 2004)

quand je dis "c'est ridicule" je veux dire de la part d'Apple (et non ta supposition Laurent 75004) car je pense aussi de plus en plus que c'est un ventilo de m....


----------



## peyret (9 Décembre 2004)

Ventilo "tape à l'oeil" et l'oreille (!) - Mais ventilos un peu au rabais quand même...
Je ne pense pas d'ailleurs qu'il y ait des roulements à bille sur l'axe...
C'est pas du nucléaire !?
Apple passe la commande au moins cher, ainsi 0,1 euros de moins x 100 000 imac = 10000 euros de plus dans la poche à steve.

On tire au maximum les prix vers le bas, pour un maximum de gain...
L'histoire des ventilateurs ne fait que commencer !

lp


----------



## benamad (9 Décembre 2004)

si Apple fais des economies de bout de chandelle je suis tres deçu, j'ai toujours pensé qu'Apple c'est du cher mais de la qualité. Enfin quoi c'est minable si c'est bien du ventilo au rabais. Pourquoi les ingés qui utilisent le watercooling sur le PM G5 overclocké (2,5) n'ont pas utilisé des trucs de pointe pour le rendre silencieux. Pour un ordinateur grand public si pres des oreilles c'est une priorité.


----------



## Cricri (9 Décembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> si Apple fais des economies de bout de chandelle je suis tres deçu, j'ai toujours pensé qu'Apple c'est du cher mais de la qualité. Enfin quoi c'est minable si c'est bien du ventilo au rabais. Pourquoi les ingés qui utilisent le watercooling sur le PM G5 overclocké (2,5) n'ont pas utilisé des trucs de pointe pour le rendre silencieux. Pour un ordinateur grand publix si pres des oreilles c'est une priorité.


Est-ce que tu sais qu'ils vendent des G5 avec OS X et seulement 256 Mo de Ram ?


----------



## LCé (9 Décembre 2004)

franchement ... avec le prix qu'ils vendent les Mac faut arrêter ... Quand on achète une rolls on attends un service et une qualité irréprochable.

Mac n'est-il pas la Rolls de l'ordi ? On m'aurait menti ?


----------



## benamad (9 Décembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu sais qu'ils vendent des G5 avec OS X et seulement 256 Mo de Ram ?



C'est vrai mais le cout de la ram encore c'est pas tres grave car ca permet de l'acheter moins cher (sinon le prix des machines gonflerait en consequence). Mais c'est vrai que comme il a été dis 1000 fois 256 Mo c'est juste pour faire tourner Os X, ca depend ce qu'on fais (j'ai une copine qui s'en contente enfin des que c'est moi qui utilise ca commence a ramer ).


----------



## Cricri (10 Décembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai mais le cout de la ram encore c'est pas tres grave car ca permet de l'acheter moins cher


Si tu trouves de la RAM moins chère, Apple doit pouvoir le faire aussi, non ?


----------



## Cricri (10 Décembre 2004)

Hé ! Macge vient de faire une news sur le bruit de l'iMac G5 !!!


----------



## LCé (10 Décembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Hé ! Macge vient de faire une news sur le bruit de l'iMac G5 !!!



ha ? je la trouve po


----------



## DandyWarhol (10 Décembre 2004)

Pareil.. elle est où cette news? :mouais:


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Décembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Hé ! Macge vient de faire une news sur le bruit de l'iMac G5 !!!


Si c'est une blague c'est franchement pas drôle


----------



## LCé (10 Décembre 2004)

une autre blague pas drole du tout .. Apple ne veut pas remplacer mon écran pour 1 pixel mort ... Malgrés l'historique de problèmes (bruit et autres), ces Mrs de chez Apple disent : pas de remplacement au dessous de 7 pixels ...

COMMENCE A ME FAIRE C... chez APPLE ! Je paye l'Apple Care pour quoi à la fin ... M ....


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> une autre blague pas drole du tout .. Apple ne veut pas remplacer mon écran pour 1 pixel mort ... Malgrés l'historique de problèmes (bruit et autres), ces Mrs de chez Apple disent : pas de remplacement au dessous de 7 pixels ...




c'est normal, il y a une tolérance sur les pixels mort


----------



## LCé (10 Décembre 2004)

quelle camelote tout de même .. merci pour l'info ...
J'ai pressé l'écran avec un petit chiffon et le pixel a disparu !! Pour dire la qualité du truc 
J'en reste pas moins furieux contre l'Applecare !


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> quelle camelote tout de même .. merci pour l'info ...
> J'ai pressé l'écran avec un petit chiffon et le pixel a disparu !! Pour dire la qualité du truc
> J'en reste pas moins furieux contre l'Applecare !




même sur les écrans LCD 5 fois plus cher ça arrrive


----------



## Cricri (10 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est une blague c'est franchement pas drôle



Comme quoi le sujet est sensible. Ca mériterait une news tiens !

Pas drôle, soit ! Mais là ou Apple a des raisons de noyer le poisson (il semble que ce soit en train de changer...), il me semble domage que Macge ne puisse en faire plus pour se faire le porte parole d'utilisateurs en difficulté ! :love:


----------



## peyret (11 Décembre 2004)

Le "gros ventilo" - il entre en résonnance avec la plaque agglo sur 2 tréteaux, çà se transmet au plancher, et on l'entend à l'étage en-dessous... Apple aurait voulu le faire, ils n'y seraient pas arrivés.
Les ventilos, ils tournent comme des patates taillées en forme de pales.

lp


----------



## LCé (11 Décembre 2004)

lol ... à ce niveau de vibration ça doit être le disque dur 

Perso j'ai mis le iMac sur de la mousse car le miens aussi résonnait sur la plaque d'agglo qui se trouve sur les 2 traiteaux de mon bureau  .... Par contre pas de plainte des voisin


----------



## peyret (11 Décembre 2004)

Je l'ai ouvert ici :

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/voir/images%20video/ventilo.html

huilé, vissé, dévissé, remonté pourrien

lp


----------



## Cricri (11 Décembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai ouvert ici :
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/voir/images%20video/ventilo.html
> 
> ...



Bravo ! 
Les ventilos c'est un peu comme une précaution. Qui peut vérifier que l'ordi grille si on les enlève ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (11 Décembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai ouvert ici :
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/voir/images%20video/ventilo.html
> 
> ...



Vraiment bien ta présentation photo! Dommage que ça n'ait rien donné au final. En tout cas c'est intéressant de voir le suivi du démontage avec de belles photos!


----------



## LCé (11 Décembre 2004)

oui  merci ... et puis s'a m'évitera de tester le graissage 

marre aussi de démonter mon iMac tous les 2 jours.

Cela dit, tu mets en évidence et en photo un point sur lequel j'étais fixé depuis un temps ... c'est que les ventilos sont très facile à enlever et donc à changer sans avoir à changer de midplane !

On va y arriver ...


----------



## peyret (11 Décembre 2004)

je viens de rajouter le catalogue des ventilateurs Delta, mais il manque juste ceux de l'iMac, les + approchants semble être la ref 0712H, aie les db, 

mais dans l'imac, celui de droite à 4 fils en entrée (+-masse et ?) celui de gauche 3 (+-masse).
C'est le b...
lp


----------



## LCé (11 Décembre 2004)

ce qu'il faurait c avoir accès au processeur pour installer un water cooling dessus


----------



## peyret (12 Décembre 2004)

Je crois que l'histoire des turbo-ventilos s'en va vers une conclusion :
-  il va falloir apprendre à vivre avec eux.
Néammoins, l'imac est quand même silencieux, si on ne fait pas du gravage, rendu de film, du safari (!),et du photoshop en même temps.... c'est à partir de 75°C qu'il devient bruyant.
Il reste en sourdine un ronronrenent de frequence basse, même trop basse, qui provient de ... ? pas du DD en tous cas.
Depuis le démontage le sifflement des turbines s'est un peu estompé... ? C'est pas évident.
Avez-vous vu la forme des ailettes du refroidisseur du processeur : des lames de 0,2 mm tous les 3 mm, et du vent = un sifflet (encore une chose à vérifier....).
En tous cas  vérifier s'il ne se bouche pas avec la poussière.

lp


----------



## ivremort (12 Décembre 2004)

Perso, sur le mien, c'est quand je fais du travail  intensif (importation ITunes, gravage, etc.) que le bruit ne me gêne pas du tout, car le bruit de rasoir est complètement couvert par le bruit de ventilation: fort, mais normal. Alors que quand je fais juste du traitement de texte, je l'entends et parfois, pas toujours, ça me gêne.


----------



## benamad (13 Décembre 2004)

ben oui le probleme c'est bien la nature du bruit de ce p***** de ventilo du processeur 
c'est rasoir a force ...


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Décembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi le sujet est sensible. Ca mériterait une news tiens !
> 
> Pas drôle, soit ! Mais là ou Apple a des raisons de noyer le poisson (il semble que ce soit en train de changer...), il me semble domage que Macge ne puisse en faire plus pour se faire le porte parole d'utilisateurs en difficulté ! :love:


Essaie de passer quelques heures à côté d'un rasoir electrique, je te promets que ça rend les nerfs sensibles  

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi sur le fait que MacGé pourrait en faire un peu plus ...


----------



## LCé (13 Décembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> ben oui le probleme c'est bien la nature du bruit de ce p***** de ventilo du processeur
> c'est rasoir a force ...



ne soyons pas sectaire car l'autre ventilo fait lui aussi du bruit de rasoir ... il est juste moins audible car il n'est pas enfermé dans une caisse de résonnance 

avec un pot d'échappement et une cale cartonné sur le CPU du ventilo, cette machine est pratiquement supportable, à moins que ce soit mon audition qi baisse 

tojours la meme conclusion > changé donc les ventilos !

ah .. sinon j'ai remarqué un truc étrange ... quand je fait des opérations sous Toast (création d'image disque ou gravure) le ventilo s'emballe méchamment et le souffle perdure malgré la température redescendue à 40°C en moyenne. Seul le reboot (et un reset PRAM au passage) le fait se calmer. Hum ... upgrade firmware ?


----------



## peyret (13 Décembre 2004)

Dernière nouvelle du jour !
Le ronronrenement, C'EST le DD ! enfin le mien...
J'ai fait marcher l'Imac sans le capot arrière... et le DD vibre comme une meuleuse décentrée ! et chauffe comme un fer à repasser ! 
Presque un vibro-masseur chauffant !
J'ai vu l'Apple center du coin... retour cher Apple, ou dans le meilleur des cas échanges sur place... Hmmmm quel b...l

10 jours minimum...
Du coup je vais faire un nouveau post... comment sauvegarder ce qu'il y a sur le DD : mot passe, adresses, login et j'en passe...
La galère quoi !

lp


----------



## Jean-Marc (13 Décembre 2004)

Mon Imac G5  (17' 1,8 GHz 1 Go RAM) est aussi particulièrement bruyant au niveau de la ventilation.
Le bruit est aigü, comme un mini-scooter !
De plus, ceux-ci s'emballent carrément lorsque je lance l'application CHESS !
Quelqu'un fait-il le même constat ?
J'attends de savoir qu'Apple a réglé le problème sur de nouvelles versions pour demander un échange...
Merci.


----------



## Mille Sabords (13 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> avec un pot d'échappement et une cale cartonné sur le CPU du ventilo, cette machine est pratiquement supportable, à moins que ce soit mon audition qi baisse



Salut, 
tu aurais une photo du carton que tu as mis sur ton processeur ?
Bravo pou ton échappement en tous, c'est du beau travail


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi le sujet est sensible. Ca mériterait une news tiens !
> 
> Pas drôle, soit ! Mais là ou Apple a des raisons de noyer le poisson (il semble que ce soit en train de changer...), il me semble domage que Macge ne puisse en faire plus pour se faire le porte parole d'utilisateurs en difficulté ! :love:


Je pense qu'il ne faut pas compter non plus sur Macbidouille ...  

http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2004-12-14#10105


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> ne soyons pas sectaire car l'autre ventilo fait lui aussi du bruit de rasoir ... il est juste moins audible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LCé (14 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> LCé a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> en fait je pense qu'il s'agit à peu de chose prêt de la même gène ... mais l'elle couvrant actuellement l'autre, on ne peut pas se rendre compte
> 
> Enfin on verra ... quans ils auront remplacé les ventilos CPU et que tout le monde se plaindra du bruit de l'autre, faudra encore 6 mois avant d'avoir une solution ... rhhoooo ... mauvaise langue ??


Ouais en tout cas si nos forums préférés nous soutiennent ... je me répète mais je suis vénère de ce que je viens de lire sur Macbidouille


----------



## Cricri (14 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais en tout cas si nos forums préférés nous soutiennent ... je me répète mais je suis vénère de ce que je viens de lire sur Macbidouille


c'est clair, nimportnawak, c'est qu'une bande de politiciens !  
Je voulais ausssi  te dire que j'ai eu l'iRasoir pendant 1 semaine. Je l'ai utilisé 5 jours et je l'ai rendu contre remboursement. Comme j'aime beaucoup Apple, je préfère leur acheter des produits qui marchent.


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair, nimportnawak, c'est qu'une bande de politiciens !
> Je voulais ausssi te dire que j'ai eu l'iRasoir pendant 1 semaine. Je l'ai utilisé 5 jours et je l'ai rendu contre remboursement. Comme j'aime beaucoup Apple, je préfère leur acheter des produits qui marchent.


Ben ouais mais le problème c'est que mon irasoir j'en suis amoureux même si il me mène la vie dure ;-) et pis c'est ma première fois alors  mais c'est pas pour autant que je vais laisser tomber !


----------



## LCé (14 Décembre 2004)

c clair que MacBidouille s'embête pas sur ce coup ...  "Après une période difficile pour la firme avec les soucis de G5, d'iMac, de RAM de portable, c'est le grand silence"

Tu m'étonnes ... au prix de l'appel chez Mr la Pomme et avec le retour que l'on a 'faut attendre un fix' ... C'est normal qu'il y ait moins de vagues ... avec le temps va ...

Cela dit, je trouve ça limite de la part de Mc Bidouille qui n'a JAMAIS médiatisé le problème du 'iRasoir', et ce malgré des posts forum (MacBid, Apple et MacGé) et des envois en direct aux personnes responsables des news ... MacGé fait de même en restant en dehors de tout ça ... 

Pourtant les forums sont là et on peut voir dans "Aujourd'hui sur nos forums" le problème de ventilo qui s'emballe ... mais jamais un mot sur le 'iRasoir'. 

Apple reconnait pourtant le problème et précise que c'est le fonctionnement normal de la machine, mais que, vu le nombre de plaintes, ils ne peuvent pas se permettre de ne rien proposer ... 

En résumé ... effet de masse ... forums ... mail ... et rien ne transpire dans les news ... hum ... politique vous avez dit ?


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> c clair que MacBidouille s'embête pas sur ce coup ... "Après une période difficile pour la firme avec les soucis de G5, d'iMac, de RAM de portable, c'est le grand silence"
> 
> Tu m'étonnes ... au prix de l'appel chez Mr la Pomme et avec le retour que l'on a 'faut attendre un fix' ... C'est normal qu'il y ait moins de vagues ... avec le temps va ...
> 
> ...


Ouais celà pose des questions sur l'indépendance de Macbidouille ou au pire de sa réelle objectivité ... Quant à Macgé ils n'en sont pas encore rendu à la désinformation ...
Et la je suis en train de me prendre la tête avec l'auteur de la news, c'est pas du gateau ce mec ...


----------



## LCé (14 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais mais le problème c'est que mon irasoir j'en suis amoureux même si il me mène la vie dure ;-) et pis c'est ma première fois alors  mais c'est pas pour autant que je vais laisser tomber !


dans tous les cas que choisir d'autre ?? rien n'entre dans la case 'iMac' si l'on parle de remplacer à confort équivalent (hors iRasoir).

PB ... beaucoup trop cher à config équivalente ... 
PM ... encore trop cher à config équivalente ...
iBook ... on ne parle plus de config équivalente là ...

pas le choix donc ... espérer un fix ... ou se farcir des bouts de cartons pour supporter le matos ... honteux


----------



## LCé (14 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais celà pose des questions sur l'indépendance de Macbidouille ou au pire de sa réelle objectivité ...


héhé ... tu veux une réplique qui tue et qui vient apporter de l'eau à 'ce' moulin ...

l'Applecare au téléphone :
Moi : et alors je fais quoi ? j'appelle toutes les semaines pour savoir où vous en êtes pour le fix ?
Apple : non ... suivez l'actualité Apple sur notre site ... ou encore le site MacBidouille pour savoir si un fix a été trouvé (??!!)

hum ...


----------



## Cricri (14 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais mais le problème c'est que mon irasoir j'en suis amoureux même si il me mène la vie dure ;-) et pis c'est ma première fois alors  mais c'est pas pour autant que je vais laisser tomber !


Je comprends ! Je viens de répondre sur 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=101539&st=0&p=950726&#entry950726
Je m'appelle Tullio de ce côté là.
@+


----------



## LCé (14 Décembre 2004)

ça chauffe coté McBidouille !

ils reconnaissent officiellement ne pas tenir compte des 'plaintes marginales' allant visiblement jusqu'à dire que c'est dénigrer ce superbe produit que tout le monde va s'offrir pour noël.


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends ! Je viens de répondre sur
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=101539&st=0&p=950726&#entry950726
> Je m'appelle Tullio de ce côté là.
> @+


hum hum double indentité, double vie


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> ça chauffe coté McBidouille !
> 
> ils reconnaissent officiellement ne pas tenir compte des 'plaintes marginales' allant visiblement jusqu'à dire que c'est dénigrer ce superbe produit que tout le monde va s'offrir pour noël.


Bah comme j'ai dit dans ma réponses sur Mcbidouille, il est en train de s'entêter et de s'enfoncer, il n'avait rien à dire tout simplement "Pas nouvelle, j'ai rien à dire"


----------



## Cricri (14 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> hum hum double indentité, double vie


S'il n'y avait que ça !


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> héhé ... tu veux une réplique qui tue et qui vient apporter de l'eau à 'ce' moulin ...
> 
> l'Applecare au téléphone :
> Moi : et alors je fais quoi ? j'appelle toutes les semaines pour savoir où vous en êtes pour le fix ?
> ...


nan c'est un blague LCé ??? Ca confirmerait que McBidouille n'est pas si indépendant ...


----------



## Cricri (14 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> nan c'est un blague LCé ??? Ca confirmerait que McBidouille n'est pas si indépendant ...


Non là il ne faut pas pousser ! Ca confirme que les individus qui bossent au 0800 046 046 sont des êtres humains comme les autres et que ne pouvant couvrir la somme des problèmes que peut poser un ordi, ils disent éventuellement n'importe quoi. Et puis on peut critiquer macge et macbidouille mais il n'y a vraiment aucune raison pour qu'un fix apparaissant sur Apple.com n'apparaisse pas sur macge et macbidouille dans les minutes qui suivent.


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Non là il ne faut pas pousser ! Ca confirme que les individus qui bossent au 0800 046 046 sont des êtres humains comme les autres et que ne pouvant couvrir la somme des problèmes que peut poser un ordi, ils disent éventuellement n'importe quoi. Et puis on peut critiquer macge et macbidouille mais il n'y a vraiment aucune raison pour qu'un fix apparaissant sur Apple.com n'apparaisse pas sur macge et macbidouille dans les minutes qui suivent.


Ok je retire ce que j'ai dit, je suis un peu sanguin parfois


----------



## LCé (14 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> nan c'est un blague LCé ??? Ca confirmerait que McBidouille n'est pas si indépendant ...


non c pas une blague ... mais si la remarque m'a surpis, je n'ai accordé aucun crédit à ce que le tech m'a dit.


----------



## TNK (14 Décembre 2004)

Je viens moi aussi de poster dans le fil de discussion sur Macbidouille et je suis assez perplexe sur le silence de MacBidouille et de Macgé sur ce sujet de bruit. S'il ne s'agit que de venir au secours de la victoire une fois qu'Apple a admis un problème....


----------



## LCé (14 Décembre 2004)

En fait .. je trouve que médiatiser ce problème permettrait peut-être une prise en main plus rapide d'Apple ... 

Enfin ... moi je reste sur la douce voix de l'ingé. que j'ai eu et qui m'a dit que Apple ne laisserait pas mécontant les gens même si ça veut dire "échange pour une meilleur machine"  ... c bo de rêver


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> En fait .. je trouve que médiatiser ce problème permettrait peut-être une prise en main plus rapide d'Apple ...
> 
> Enfin ... moi je reste sur la douce voix de l'ingé. que j'ai eu et qui m'a dit que Apple ne laisserait pas mécontant les gens même si ça veut dire "échange pour une meilleur machine"  ... c bo de rêver


LOL

Mais elle est déjà très bien notre machine, sauf qu'elle fait un bruit de rasoir qui tape sur les nerfs ...


----------



## LCé (14 Décembre 2004)

c lair que cette machine frizzzzzzz la perfection (comprendrons les gens concernés )

tiens, je viens de mettre ça chez MacBidouille ... je les trouve un peu obtu sur ce coup là. Surtout quand ils disent que le problème est marginal ... Disons qu'ils ne sont pas 'concerné' ça serait plus juste.

_heu ... je viens de faire une recherche sur l'historique des news "bruit iMac G5" (le problème de l'alim)  et on trouve 4 ou 5 reports comme motivation à la news (même si ils étaient surement plus nombreux) ... Je ne pense pas que la news avait été déclenché par le ratio mails/machines vendues ... si ?_

En plus, quand j'y pense ... le problème d'alim avait occupé une grosse place dans les news ... Bah ... laissons tomber ... notre combat n'émeut personne


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> c lair que cette machine frizzzzzzz la perfection (comprendrons les gens concernés )
> 
> tiens, je viens de mettre ça chez MacBidouille ... je les trouve un peu obtu sur ce coup là. Surtout quand ils disent que le problème est marginal ... Disons qu'ils ne sont pas 'concerné' ça serait plus juste.
> 
> ...


C'est clair qu'ils sont (qu'il est) obtus de chez Obtu ... (MDR pour le Frizzz)


----------



## DandyWarhol (14 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ... moi je reste sur la douce voix de l'ingé. que j'ai eu et qui m'a dit que Apple ne laisserait pas mécontant les gens même si ça veut dire "échange pour une meilleur machine"  ... c bo de rêver


C'est clair, ça laisse reveur ce genre de réponse..


----------



## peyret (15 Décembre 2004)

Je reviens... de chez le centre Apple du coin....
sans nouveau DD, c'est normal un DD qui vibre un peu.... !!!
Bon admettons... mais la mauvaise "chance" fait que les vibrations s'amplifie au travers de la plaque semi-agglo sur lequel il est posé, alors le ron.... RON....ron nement, il a été très réduit avec un morceau de moquette sous le pied de l'imac (à changer lorsqu'il se tasse) et çà évite de rayer son beau pied.
C'est bien un REV A !!!:mouais: 

Les ventilos ne  sont pas très bruyants depuis que j'ai fait une instal sans passer par la récup FW (qui semble pas très fiable sur les préférences systemes -lorsque l'on a mis OSX 10.2 MAJ en 10.3 + MAJ jusqu'en 10.36 sur un G4 pour mettre çà sur un G5)
De plus, chez le revendeur et bien le DD était tiède, mais non brûlant... a y perdre son latin.

La diférence était un systeme tout neuf sans partition et vide d'applis...
Alors le pourquoi du comment reste un mystère...... (appli en tâche de fond qui faisait des accès disques .... ?)

lp


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> En plus, quand j'y pense ... le problème d'alim avait occupé une grosse place dans les news ... Bah ... laissons tomber ... notre combat n'émeut personne



Si si, moi je suis vos déboires de près  j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec un mac mais j'ai toujours été prudent, même bon si plus personne n'achète les 1er modèles, on va jamais en avoir de 2e !  :rateau:


----------



## LCé (15 Décembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> La diférence était un systeme tout neuf sans partition et vide d'applis...
> Alors le pourquoi du comment reste un mystère...... (appli en tâche de fond qui faisait des accès disques .... ?)
> lp


j'ai cru comprendre (pas encore sûr car venant du monde PC), que le disque s'auto gérait en terme de défragmentation. Ce qui veut dire je pense, qu'il tourne un peu tout le temps quand il est chargé.

Cela dit, plus un disque est chargé, plus on fait touner d'application et plus le disque travaille et donc chauffe. Le miens est intouchable avec la main après 1h d'utilisation. Il avoisine les 60°C.

En espérant que les disques supporteront de telles températures ... C'est pour ça que j'ai acheté un DD externe LaCie pour faire des bakcup ... j'ai une confiance toute relative vis à vis de ce iMac G5 ... 4 ans de photos perdus ça me ferait bien c....


----------



## woulf (15 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si si, moi je suis vos déboires de près  j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec un mac mais j'ai toujours été prudent, même bon si plus personne n'achète les 1er modèles, on va jamais en avoir de 2e !  :rateau:



Comme c'est bien dit 

En prenant mes précautions (merci la fnac et ses 15j de réflexion  ) l'imac G5 1e révision est chez ma mum et jusqu'à présent tourne très bien, comme un horloge, sans bruit particulier ou excessif.
C'est le modèle "de base" aussi, mais franchement aucun souci, même pas un pixel mort


----------



## Nimbus (15 Décembre 2004)

Je possède un G5 17 pouces depuis un mois. 
J'ai été surpris par le bruit de casserole qu'il émettait dès qu'un logiciel se mettait à tourner. Rien à voir avec le précédent G4 que l'on n'entendait pas. Qui plus est, chauffage anormal sur le haut de l'appareil, à l'arrière de l'écran.
Le SAV de Mac m'a instantanément diagnostiqué une carte mère défectueuse. J'ai reçu trois jours après la nouvelle, que j'ai remplacée. 
Depuis  tout va bien. Il ne s'agissait donc pas de l'alimentation.


----------



## benamad (15 Décembre 2004)

Nimbus a dit:
			
		

> Je possède un G5 17 pouces depuis un mois.
> Qui plus est, chauffage anormal sur le haut de l'appareil, à l'arrière de l'écran.
> Le SAV de Mac m'a instantanément diagnostiqué une carte mère défectueuse. J'ai reçu trois jours après la nouvelle, que j'ai remplacée.
> Depuis  tout va bien. Il ne s'agissait donc pas de l'alimentation.



Pourquoi c'est pas normal la chauffe en haut derriere ?
Pour ma part l'Imac est chaud sur le haut a l'arriere tandis qu'il est tout froid en bas et froid/tiede sur le milieu. J'ai toujours considéré ca comme normal car il y a une evacuation d'air sur le haut (plus le DD).
Comment Apple a diagnostiqué que tu avais une surchauffe anormale ? (ca brulait les doigts ?)
merci


----------



## DandyWarhol (15 Décembre 2004)

J'ai quand meme l'impression à lire ce thread qu'il y a pas mal de soucis avec cette première version de l'iMac G5, non? :mouais: 

Bon je sais, tous les utilisateurs qui en sont contents ne se sont peut etre pas exprimés, ce qui rend ma remarque peu objective mais.. quand meme.. le switcher potentiel qui lira tout ça, pourrait quand meme se poser des questions..


----------



## LCé (15 Décembre 2004)

héhé .. "le switcheur qui lira ça" ... c'est là que Apple est trèèèès fort.
Parce que malgré ces posts (et autres), j'ai tout de même switché et pris mon iMac G5 en pensant que le problème était complétement marginal et que les gens se plaignaient pour pas grand chose sur Mac.

pire encore, malgré tout mes blème de iMac je viens de m'acheter un iPod mini ...

c'est ce qu'on appel une marque "attractive" ça  ... D'ailleurs c assez particulier à Apple. On retrouve des tas de gens mécontents, des tas de gens qui disent avoir eu des problèmes et qu'il ne faut jamais acheter la rev A. d'un produit Apple et malgré ça et la prix, ils sont toujours là et continuent à crasher la monnaie  dingue ça.


----------



## benamad (15 Décembre 2004)

Ben oui chez Apple on est souvent pris pour une pomme


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quand meme l'impression à lire ce thread qu'il y a pas mal de soucis avec cette première version de l'iMac G5, non? :mouais:
> 
> Bon je sais, tous les utilisateurs qui en sont contents ne se sont peut etre pas exprimés, ce qui rend ma remarque peu objective mais.. quand meme.. le switcher potentiel qui lira tout ça, pourrait quand meme se poser des questions..



Entièrement satisfait de mon iMac G5 20" qui est en ma compagnie et m'accompagne depuis bientôt 2 mois!   


 :love: Oui satisfait, très satisfait.


----------



## Nimbus (15 Décembre 2004)

Quand je parlais de surchauffe il s'agissait bien d'une chaleur caractérisée; maintenant que ma carte mère est changée, le haut est normalement tiède, sans plus.
Cela dit, je n'ai pas d'ithermomètre, et tout en ce domaine reste subjectif!


----------



## benamad (15 Décembre 2004)

ok merci nimbus chez moi c'est tiede aussi, je peux maintenir ma main sans douleur (au contraire ca fais du bien avec le froid qu'il fais en ce moment )


----------



## pmeignie (15 Décembre 2004)

Je crois que ces threads prouvent simplement qu'on peut être un macuser acharné et garder du bon sens et de l'objectivité :Quand il y a un problème on le dit au lieu d'affirmer naisement que tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes 

Ceci dit , il y a très peu de "posters" qui disent rendre leur mac à cause d'un problème .Ils cherchent la solution pour l'améliorer , mais gardent cette machine qui est vraiment superbe .

Je crois que c'est plutôt rassurant pour un switcher potentiel de voir une communauté réactive , disponible , amoureuse de sa machine malgrès certains problèmes .

Quant à l'expression des contents , en voila une de plus  .Imac G5 20' depuis 7 semaines et aucun problème à l'horizon.
3 redémarrages pour installer les mises à jours et depuis veille complète toutes les nuits .Redemarrage d'un petit coup sur la barre espace , reconaissance en 3 sec de ma souris BT(macally BT: 2 boutons et roulette) et utilisation immédiate de ttes les applications restées ouvertes  .Un vrai bonheur.
Je passe mon temps à recupêrer des présentations Powerpoint de potes encore sur PC pour des communications médicales , que je transfére via wifi sur mon vieux palourde qui me sert à animer les soirées.
Ca surprend toujours un peu les windowsiens de voir leur topos passer parfaitement sur un "vieux" mac 
Mon seul vrai problème c'est que certaines cle usb entrent pas à fond dans le vieux palourde à cause de sa forme et que je doit avoir une rallonge usb au cas où .

Comme quoi il y a encore du travail pour faire comprendre qu'on a une machine parfaitement ouverte .

Même ma fille qui ralait avec la disparition d'MSN est très contente d'aMSN et peut chatter avec ses potes dans sa chambre avec le palourde sans me "piquer " mon beau imac 

Pour l'instant , je vis une vraie histoire d'amour , jusqu'au 1er plantage.............mais là , vous serez là 

Cordialement
Philippe 

PS pour nimbus : pour la temperature essayes ça , c'est sympa : 
http://www.bresink.de/osx/TemperatureMonitor.html


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> On retrouve des tas de gens mécontents, des tas de gens qui disent avoir eu des problèmes et qu'il ne faut jamais acheter la rev A. d'un produit Apple et malgré ça et la prix, ils sont toujours là et continuent à crasher la monnaie  dingue ça.



Des tas ? Ouai faudrait voir la proportion sur 5 ou 10 ans (ou même sur 6 mois si tu veux), je suis pas sur que tu fasses un tas suffisamment gros pour que ça soit perceptible.
Je crache rien du tout perso, je le répète, des macs j'en ai au moins 20 plus ou moins proche de moi, mon père, ma belle soeur, des amis et où je bossais. Résultat, AUCUN problème si ce n'est le modem grillé de mon imac G3 333 mhz, immédiatement changé. Ah si, le PM de mon père a pas aimé la foudre, carte ethernet grillé, y a pire  :rateau:   

Je suis vraiment pas du genre à cracher la monnaie, mais alors vraiment pas, je serai plutôt du genre picsou, mais sans tunes :rateau: . Après là où Apple peut me baiser c'est dans sa situation de monopole concernant l'alternative informatique car linux, non merci.

Mais je suis très vigilant, là j'ai un PM G4, il aura 2 ans en Août, j'espère qu'il fera comme tous les autres mac, qu'il passera la barre des 5 ans sans encombre et qu'il continuera de ronronner chez quelqu'un d'autre  Si Apple venait à faire des machines qui ne soient plus fiables, je sais pas ce que je ferais, mais en tout cas j'arrêterais de conseiller au 1er venu de prendre un mac, je lui dirais alors : "ouai c'est pas mal les macs, y a pas de virus et de spyware, mais sinon c'est comme le pc tu sais, y a pas de différence" mais on en est pas là du tout.


----------



## LCé (16 Décembre 2004)

hé ... devinez ce qui se passe quand on installe la 10.3.7 !! ... niveau bruit de ventilo ...
















bah rien .. c toujours pareil ... on pouvait rêver un peu non


----------



## TNK (16 Décembre 2004)

Choix n°1: ça passe au niveau moissoneuse batteuse
Choix N°2: ça diminue


----------



## LCé (16 Décembre 2004)

pris sur le forum Apple :

_I was speaking to Tech support the other night (arranging a new midplane as my firewire ports have been fried) I mentioned that I didn't want one with the whine - he reckons the problem was fan bearings on earlier models and that newer boards don't have issue!_

forcement, c à prendre avec des pincettes ... moi je ne serais convaincu que lorsque Apple me donnera la solution technique qu'ils ont apportée. Parce que réajuster les pièces ne réglera jamais les ventilos iRasoir (enfin, à mon avis)


----------



## Marcmaniac (16 Décembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Choix n°1: ça passe au niveau moissoneuse batteuse
> Choix N°2: ça diminue


3- ça passe le temps !


----------



## Marcmaniac (17 Décembre 2004)

Dernière nouvelle de l'apple care :
1-Ce problème commence sérieusement à les embêter, à l'apple care !
2-Il n'y a toujours pas de solutions à ce problème
3-La solution va arriver, cela ne fait pas de doute, car apple n'en peux plus et a peur des mac users mécontents

Dixit, l'ingénieur de l'apple care dépité  par les coups de fils qui s'accumulent. Chacun d'entre eux a un nombre croissant de "clients" mécontent et chacun d'entre eux les gèrent comme ils peuvent !

Réponses données hier avant midi !


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Décembre 2004)

Après plusieur semaines d'utilisation, je mon iMac plus bruyant qu'au début. Tout ça reste parfaitement supportable. Mais ce qui me parraît étrange c'est que le bruit est alléatoire. Par exemple ce matin il fait plus de bruit qu'hier . 

 Je souhaite bon courage à ceux qui ont de réels problèmes de bruit et qu'Apple trouvera une solution.


----------



## psoub (19 Décembre 2004)

Bruyant mon imac 20' l'est plus que je ne pensais. Je constate que la ventilation est directement liée a l'activité du pross. Il est quasi silencieux pour surfer on the net ou faire du traitement de texte, et je me retrouve avec un ch'tit helicoptere pour faire tourner les jeux, photoshop ou finalcut. 
Et comme auelqu'un l'a dit plus haut mon imac est a 50 cm de mes oreilles, alors que mon ancien powermc etait sous le bureau. Plus près du coeur, plus pres des oreilles !
A propos il y a un utilitaire ou moyen d'avoir aces aux capteurs de tempértature sur l'imac? Est ce que la température ambiante de la pièce a une incidence sur le travail des ventilos?


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2004)

oui, il y a TemperatureMonitor, telechargeable sur MacUpdate.com


----------



## LCé (20 Décembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Dernière nouvelle de l'apple care :
> 1-Ce problème commence sérieusement à les embêter, à l'apple care !
> 2-Il n'y a toujours pas de solutions à ce problème
> 3-La solution va arriver, cela ne fait pas de doute, car apple n'en peux plus et a peur des mac users mécontents
> ...


 content de voir que y'a une veille  perso j'ai arrêté de les contacter car ils m'ont dit de suivre l'actualité et c tout. De plus, faut pas abuser, mais avec un bout de carton sur le ventilo + un pot d'échapement + faire attention de pas pousser la machine le son est pratiquement inaudible ... Alors moi je dis que certains exagèrent en se plaignant


----------



## ivremort (21 Décembre 2004)

J'ai l'impression que le mien est beaucoup plus calme depuis la mise à jour 10.3.7. En tout cas il fait moins de bruit qu'avant! Bizarre... et tant mieux. Il faut vraiment que je colle mon oreille contre pour entendre le petit bruit désagréable maintenant! Chouette!


----------



## Marcmaniac (21 Décembre 2004)

Vivement que des solutions arrivent car ça commence à faire extremement désordre ! Pour infos, je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon Isight promise par l'apple care pour geste commercial compensant le bruit désastreux de mon mac ! (promise je crois le 20 novembre !)  
Y a pas, ça fait désordre !


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Décembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Dernière nouvelle de l'apple care :
> 1-Ce problème commence sérieusement à les embêter, à l'apple care !
> 2-Il n'y a toujours pas de solutions à ce problème
> 3-La solution va arriver, cela ne fait pas de doute, car apple n'en peux plus et a peur des mac users mécontents
> ...


Je confirme, je viens d'appeler Apple Care aujourd'hui pour leur signaler que mon changement de midplane n'a rien solutionné. Ils sont bien au courant (depuis plus d'un mois il parait et beaucoup d'appels ...) ils cherchent une solution donc forcément il ne l'ont encore trouvée... Il faut que je leur fasse parvenir un enregistrement de mon bruit et j'aurai des nouvelles quand ils auront un fix ... Voilà où on en est


----------



## vieuxpaz (22 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quand meme l'impression à lire ce thread qu'il y a pas mal de soucis avec cette première version de l'iMac G5, non? :mouais:
> 
> Bon je sais, tous les utilisateurs qui en sont contents ne se sont peut etre pas exprimés, ce qui rend ma remarque peu objective mais.. quand meme.. le switcher potentiel qui lira tout ça, pourrait quand meme se poser des questions..




Ou alors les gens n'osent pas s'exprimer de peur de passer pour des pigeons qui ont investis 2000 euro dans une machine qui est loin d'être la bête annoncée.
Si Mac commence à avoir des problèmes de fonctionnement, le switch n'a que peu d'intérêt. Pourquoi payer plus cher une machine qui fonctionne aussi mal qu'un PC?


----------



## vieuxpaz (22 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quand meme l'impression à lire ce thread qu'il y a pas mal de soucis avec cette première version de l'iMac G5, non? :mouais:
> 
> Bon je sais, tous les utilisateurs qui en sont contents ne se sont peut etre pas exprimés, ce qui rend ma remarque peu objective mais.. quand meme.. le switcher potentiel qui lira tout ça, pourrait quand meme se poser des questions..




Ou alors les gens n'osent pas s'exprimer de peur de passer pour des pigeons qui ont investis 2000 euro dans une machine qui est loin d'être la bête annoncée.
Si Mac commence à avoir des problèmes de fonctionnement, le switch n'a que peu d'intérêt. Pourquoi payer plus cher une machine qui fonctionne aussi mal qu'un PC?

Ca ne serai pas un peu du snobisme de posséder un mac aujourd'hui?


----------



## Kr!st0f (22 Décembre 2004)

Il y a une histoire de bruit, qui, selon les utilisateurs peut-être supportable ou non.
L'iMac G5 est plus silencieux que n'importe quel PC.
Mis à part une réel problème d'alimentation sur les 17" reglé rapidement par Apple il n'y a aucun problème constaté sur cette machine qui est splendide.
Non c'est pas du snobisme, non les acquéreurs ne sont pas des pigeons.
C'est marrant comme tout est remis en cause à la moindre anicroche.
Cette machine, sans cette histoire bruit, frôlerait la perfection.


----------



## Marcmaniac (22 Décembre 2004)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une histoire de bruit, qui, selon les utilisateurs peut-être supportable ou non.
> L'iMac G5 est plus silencieux que n'importe quel PC.
> Mis à part une réel problème d'alimentation sur les 17" reglé rapidement par Apple il n'y a aucun problème constaté sur cette machine qui est splendide.
> Non c'est pas du snobisme, non les acquéreurs ne sont pas des pigeons.
> ...



Je confirme mais C'EST PAS LA PERECTION ANNONCÉE !

Il faut que ce soit dit une bonne fois pour toute ......la perfection, je crois, viendra à la rev 2 ! POint barre !


----------



## peyret (22 Décembre 2004)

vieuxpaz a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors les gens n'osent pas s'exprimer de peur de passer pour des pigeons qui ont investis 2000 euro dans une machine qui est loin d'être la bête annoncée.
> Si Mac commence à avoir des problèmes de fonctionnement, le switch n'a que peu d'intérêt. Pourquoi payer plus cher une machine qui fonctionne aussi mal qu'un PC?
> 
> Ca ne serai pas un peu du snobisme de posséder un mac aujourd'hui?



Ben non... si on veut pas s'emme...r, on achète un mac... 
Le plus gros avantage : 
- au travail 5 macs en réseau = 60 mm d'informatique tous les 5 anns, histoire d'installer le nouveau remplaçant venu...

Mac OSX, on connait pas.... 
tous se connecte à internet, tous font des @mail,... ils n'ont pas d'antivirus... ni de pare-feu...
On s'occupe pas d'informatique, d'ailleurs on est tous des nuls...

On a bien un PC, mais on s'en occupe pas non plus, car il est en quarantaine, tous seul, sans réseau, puni quoi... avec 2 applications seulement... histoire de ne pas se faire embêter.

lp


----------



## le_hobbit (23 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

voila 15 jours, depuis la commande de mon iMac G5 20 pouces, que je suis ce thread un peu anxieux ... et bien je fais parti des gagnants il est silencieux.
Cette machine est donc parfaite. )

Désolé pour ceux qu'ont pas eu de bol.

Cordialement

-- 
le hobbit


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Décembre 2004)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> L'iMac G5 est plus silencieux que n'importe quel PC.


Faux j'ai un PC qui fonctionne à côté et qui est plus silencieux que mon iMac ...


----------



## Kr!st0f (23 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Faux j'ai un PC qui fonctionne à côté et qui est plus silencieux que mon iMac ...



Il est éteind ton PC ?
Mon DD externe fait plus de bruit que mon iMac et c'est un LaCie vendu comme silencieux.

Je reformule ma phrase: L'iMac G5, *QUI N'A PAS DE PROBLEME DE BRUIT* est plus silencieux que n'importe quel PC.

Quand je vais à un concert j'aime bien être devant, je mets des boules quies car le bruit est insupportable, d'autres à côté de moi, n'en ont pas....


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Décembre 2004)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Il est éteind ton PC ?
> Mon DD externe fait plus de bruit que mon iMac et c'est un LaCie vendu comme silencieux.
> 
> Je reformule ma phrase: L'iMac G5, *QUI N'A PAS DE PROBLEME DE BRUIT* est plus silencieux que n'importe quel PC.
> ...


LOL  Désolé mais je réitère et mon PC est bien allumé, on ne l'entend pas. Le silence a été mon critère principal lors du choix des composants, tour, DD, ventillateurs (et oui ca existe des ventillos qui ne font pas de bruit) etc.

mais on dévie du sujet là ...

Bon pour les tuyau des iBoules Quiès on y avait déjà pensé merci


----------



## LCé (23 Décembre 2004)

yop,

 rhalala .. je vois que l'histoire continue ... dommage ... pas de kdo de noël pour les malheureux avec un bruit dans leur iMac (comme moi).

 Je voulais juste rappeler (surtout aux nouveaux passants) que le bruit n'a rien à voir avec un bruit fort (comme pourrait le faire un PC qui souffle à fond) ... Il s'agit d'un léger bruit de moteur parfois inaudible, parfois fort présent (surtout quand il se mets en route après une veille). Ca fait bzzzz et ca n'est audible que dans un environnement très calme. C'est un bruit de motorisation, pas de souffle.

 Je ne parle pas du bruit de ventilateur inssuportable qu'il fait quand il décide de turbiner à fond (genre en compressant un .sit de 600 Mo) où là y'a plus que le reboot et rest PRAM qui peuvent nous sauver d'une bonne heure de soufflerie intense.

 on a donc un "son" génant de fonctionnement que l'on pourrait comparer à un souffle dans des enceintes niveau gène. C'est jamais très agréable d'avoir un souffle, pas plus que le bruit que nous rencontrons.

 voilà 

 Bonnes fêtes à tous.


----------



## jv_zeffeur (26 Décembre 2004)

Ayant enfin un iMac, je peux émettre un avis sur le bruit de celui-ci ! J'appréhendais fortement, mais je le trouve très silencieux, mais il y a toujours un léger bruit de fond que je trouve supportable et qu'on oublie vite. Faut dire aussi que je viens du monde pc et que mon ancienne machine était très bruyante !

Ca aide personne mais c'était juste mon avis sur la chose.  Bon courage aux autres


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Décembre 2004)

jv_zeffeur a dit:
			
		

> Ayant enfin un iMac, je peux émettre un avis sur le bruit de celui-ci ! J'appréhendais fortement, mais je le trouve très silencieux, mais il y a toujours un léger bruit de fond que je trouve supportable et qu'on oublie vite. Faut dire aussi que je viens du monde pc et que mon ancienne machine était très bruyante !
> 
> Ca aide personne mais c'était juste mon avis sur la chose.  Bon courage aux autres


Essaie de pousser un peu ta machine, tu verras si l'iMac G5 est silencieux ;-) Attention, la première fois ça fait peur, j'ai cru qu'il allait décoller et emporter le bureau avec lol


----------



## kingmaster (27 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi j'aimerais ajouter ma pierre à l'édifice des plaintes concernant le bruit des iMac 17".

Nous avons acheté le IMac 17" 1,8 Ghz il y a 6 jours. Nous avons été dès le début surpris du bruit que faisaient les ventilateurs de l'ordinateur. En effet, dès que le processeur est un peu sollicité, les ventilateurs se mettent à s'accélérer de manière conséquente et produisent un bruit d'aspirateur très désagréable et par dessus ce bruit de soufflerie, un sifflement strident se fait entendre allant croissant. Je ne pense pas que ce problème soit le même que celui précisé en début, c'est pour cela que je désire recueillir d'autres témoignages similaires pour vérifier que le modèle que nous avons acheté est défectueux ou alors que le 17" est un ordinateur bruyant contrairement à ce qui se dit.

Je viens à l'instant de comparer mon 17" avec le iMac 20" de mon frère dans les mêmes conditions d'utilisation et le 20" est incomparablement plus silencieux !!!! Il ne produit qu'un bourdonnement lointain qui s'est légèrement amplifié en même temps que le processeur était sollicité, tandis que le 17" a produit un bruit de soufflerie bien plus important et surtout un son très aigue et particulièrement désagréable. Même au repos (juste l'écran en veille et aucune tâche ouverte), le 20" est plus silencieux (un son plus grave et plus discret).

J'essaie actuellement de demander l'échange avec un 20" mais ils ne sont pas dispo et le vendeur ne pense pas réussir à m'obtenir cet échange (avec le 20") car l'ordinateur a été utilisé !!!! Question: comment savoir que l'ordi fonctionne mal sans l'utiliser ????!!!!!!

Il est prêt à me l'échanger contre un autre 17", mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne l'échangerait pas contre un 20" ???!!!!  

Merci à tous et à bientôt


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Décembre 2004)

kingmaster a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'aimerais ajouter ma pierre à l'édifice des plaintes concernant le bruit des iMac 17".
> 
> Nous avons acheté le IMac 17" 1,8 Ghz il y a 6 jours. Nous avons été dès le début surpris du bruit que faisaient les ventilateurs de l'ordinateur. En effet, dès que le processeur est un peu sollicité, les ventilateurs se mettent à s'accélérer de manière conséquente et produisent un bruit d'aspirateur très désagréable et par dessus ce bruit de soufflerie, un sifflement strident se fait entendre allant croissant. Je ne pense pas que ce problème soit le même que celui précisé en début, c'est pour cela que je désire recueillir d'autres témoignages similaires pour vérifier que le modèle que nous avons acheté est défectueux ou alors que le 17" est un ordinateur bruyant contrairement à ce qui se dit.
> 
> ...


C'est ce que je disais dans mon poste d'avant, j'ai un *20"* et si je le pousse un peu il fait un bruit d'aspirateur ... donc 17" et 20" même combat


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Décembre 2004)

D'ailleurs j'ai remarqué qu'il doit y avoir aussi un problème au niveau du soft qui gère les ventillos car après avoir poussé mon Mac et fermé toutes les applis les ventillos ne reviennent jamais à leur vitesse de départ (avant que je le pousse). Par contre si je fais un reboot, je ne les entends plus (enfin façon de parler, j'ai toujours ce bruit de rasoir) ... bizarre non ?


----------



## jv_zeffeur (27 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de pousser un peu ta machine, tu verras si l'iMac G5 est silencieux ;-) Attention, la première fois ça fait peur, j'ai cru qu'il allait décoller et emporter le bureau avec lol



Justement même en poussant ma machine, je ne trouve pas qu'elle fasse beaucoup du bruit ! Le bruit augmente pas mal mais il ne me dérange pas !


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Décembre 2004)

jv_zeffeur a dit:
			
		

> Justement même en poussant ma machine, je ne trouve pas qu'elle fasse beaucoup du bruit ! Le bruit augmente pas mal amis il ne me dérange pas !


Bon ben dans ce cas je pense qu'elle a un problème  Tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que lorsque les ventillos sont à fond (processeur réglé sur perf maximales + une bonne appli gourmande ou démarrage en mode firewire), l'iMac fait du bruit, le bruit de rasoir au repos est un autre problème ...


----------



## kingmaster (27 Décembre 2004)

J'ai pourtant précisé ceci: "Je viens à l'instant de comparer mon 17" avec le iMac 20" de mon frère dans les mêmes conditions d'utilisation et le 20" est incomparablement plus silencieux !!!! Il ne produit qu'un bourdonnement lointain qui s'est légèrement amplifié en même temps que le processeur était sollicité, tandis que le 17" a produit un bruit de soufflerie bien plus important et surtout un son très aigue et particulièrement désagréable. Même au repos (juste l'écran en veille et aucune tâche ouverte), le 20" est plus silencieux (un son plus grave et plus discret)."

Après comparaison avec un 20", mon 17" est plus bruyant, voire même anormalement bruyant : bruit des ventilos supérieur à celui du 20" et SURTOUT sifflement strident des ventilos que je ne retrouve pas sur le 20" !!!

Pour ma part, je me suis un peu amusé avec le 20" de mon frère et il est très bien, les ventilos sont très discrets contrairement à ceux du 17".


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Décembre 2004)

kingmaster a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pourtant précisé ceci: "Je viens à l'instant de comparer mon 17" avec le iMac 20" de mon frère dans les mêmes conditions d'utilisation et le 20" est incomparablement plus silencieux !!!! Il ne produit qu'un bourdonnement lointain qui s'est légèrement amplifié en même temps que le processeur était sollicité, tandis que le 17" a produit un bruit de soufflerie bien plus important et surtout un son très aigue et particulièrement désagréable. Même au repos (juste l'écran en veille et aucune tâche ouverte), le 20" est plus silencieux (un son plus grave et plus discret)."
> 
> Après comparaison avec un 20", mon 17" est plus bruyant, voire même anormalement bruyant : bruit des ventilos supérieur à celui du 20" et SURTOUT sifflement strident des ventilos que je ne retrouve pas sur le 20" !!!
> 
> Pour ma part, je me suis un peu amusé avec le 20" de mon frère et il est très bien, les ventilos sont très discrets contrairement à ceux du 17".


Eh bien c'est que ton frère a eu de la chance, il est tombé sur un 20" "silencieux", tous ne le sont pas, lit ce fil et celui des autres forums (notamment sur apple.com) ...


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Décembre 2004)

J'ai même lu des témoignages de 17" "silencieux" alors ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

vous devez etre un peu marseillais non ?

 j'ai eu l'occasion "d'entendre" tourner 5 imac differents dans une piece isolee, on entend quasiment rien...


----------



## Marcmaniac (27 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> vous devez etre un peu marseillais non ?
> 
> j'ai eu l'occasion "d'entendre" tourner 5 imac differents dans une piece isolee, on entend quasiment rien...


Et bien, dis donc, 5 imac différents .....t'en as de la chance ! Dans une pièce isolée qui plus est !
Le mien est dans une pièce isolée, il est seul le pauvre, et il se fait entendre le canaillou ! Pueut être devrais-je lui trouver des compagnons pour qu'il se sentent moins seul ?


----------



## TNK (27 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> vous devez etre un peu marseillais non ?
> 
> j'ai eu l'occasion "d'entendre" tourner 5 imac differents dans une piece isolee, on entend quasiment rien...


 Hum hum, enzo :mouais: Pas très sympa de ne pas lire...
 Lis les posts de ce thread ou le sondage proposé dans un autre fil sur le même forum, et tu saisiras qu'il y a des Imacs (quelle proportion, impossible à savoir) qui font un bruit de rasoir, que cela soit en 17 ou en 20 pouces.
 Il y a eu un fil de discussion de plusieurs milliers de posts sur les forums d'apple, supprimé il y a un mois environ.

 J'ai moi même un 20 pouces absolument silencieux, j'ai "écouté" un Imac à problème, et ça fait qq chose comme zzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZ dans une fréquence "haute" et très pénible à l'oreille.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

ce que je veux dire c'est que ceux qui ont des imacs qui sifflent ou ronflent, c'est une serie defectueuse ou juste un ventilo foireux car ils sont assez silencieux...


 oui, je travaille pour pas mal de constructeurs en ce moment aupres de divers revendeurs (en general des fnac) et je peux tester les machines...


----------



## flotow (27 Décembre 2004)

quelqu'un aurait un fichier son d'un iMac en vitesse de croisiere, en poussée(mais au repos) et en poussée (avec une appli qui necessite la poussée...
Merci,
J'ai peur, mais le mien n'arrive qu'en Mai!


----------



## gilmour (28 Décembre 2004)

Je viens, ce matin de revendre mon I mac G5 "ultra bruyant" et je viens de me commander un nouveau IBook G4 avec assez de Ram pour y faire tourner Garage Band... Je ne supportais plus ce bruit d'avion qui décolle :hein:


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Décembre 2004)

Le bruit ne dérangeait pas ton acheteur? 
Tu l'as vendu combien (si je peux me permettre de te demander)?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

gilmour a dit:
			
		

> Je viens, ce matin de revendre mon I mac G5 "ultra bruyant" et je viens de me commander un nouveau IBook G4 avec assez de Ram pour y faire tourner Garage Band... Je ne supportais plus ce bruit d'avion qui décolle :hein:


 tu vas gagner un oscar toi 

 tu as pense au cours florent ?


----------



## gilmour (28 Décembre 2004)

La personne à qui j'ai revendu mon I Mac est mal-entendante (It's not a Joke  Elle était attirée par le design de la machine et par sa puissance... Le prix de la revente m'a permis de me payer le modèle I book avec graveur de DVD... (j'ai simplement mis la différence pour acquérir la mémoire supplémentaire)Bref, je n'y ai pas laissé trop de plumes ni trop d'acouphène...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

ca fait penser a dumb & dumber, il vend le perroquet mort a un petit aveugle,  salaud va


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Décembre 2004)

Euh dans ce post y'a quelqu'un qui recherche un non-voyant à qui revendre son aïeMac parce qu'il lui fait mal aux yeux. Si un non-voyant et mal-entendant passe par ici on peut lui trouver un aïeMac qui fait trop de bruit et mal aux yeux    Bon ok je re-sors  

Mais bon avec tout ce bruit ça fait du bien de rire un peu


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

bien sur, on est pret a aider le non voyant a trouver un aiemac pas cher mais faudra qu'il vienne le chercher en voiture


----------



## gégé2 (30 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous.

J'au reçu mon Imac G5 20" - 1 Go ram- il y a une semaine. Qu'en dire ? Belle machine que je ne parviens presque plus à utiliser. La raison ? Un bruit aïgu de rasoir ou de roulette de dentiste (rrrrrrr) - bruit de motorisation du ventilo- que je trouve absolument insupportable. Ce bruit est présent dès la mise en route de la machine (même si aucune appli n'est lancée).

J'ai parcouru les pages de ce sujet (pas eu le temps de lire les 24 en intégralité, désolé) et je ne parviens pas réellement à reprendre espoir. Ma question est simple : 

Apple propose-t-il une véritable solution à ce problème ? Est-ce le fait d'un ventilo défectueux ou doit-t-on se résigner à supporter ce bruit ?

Merci.


----------



## Kr!st0f (30 Décembre 2004)

Pour le moment tu dois te résigner a supporter ce bruit.


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Décembre 2004)

gégé2 a dit:
			
		

> Apple propose-t-il une véritable solution à ce problème ? Est-ce le fait d'un ventilo défectueux ou doit-t-on se résigner à supporter ce bruit ?
> 
> Merci.


Salut, et bienvenue au club !  

Selon les techos d'AppleCare, Apple est au courant et travaille sur une solution ... bref pour l'instant c'est wait and see ...


----------



## Marcmaniac (30 Décembre 2004)

gégé2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous.
> 
> J'au reçu mon Imac G5 20" - 1 Go ram- il y a une semaine. Qu'en dire ? Belle machine que je ne parviens presque plus à utiliser. La raison ? Un bruit aïgu de rasoir ou de roulette de dentiste (rrrrrrr) - bruit de motorisation du ventilo- que je trouve absolument insupportable. Ce bruit est présent dès la mise en route de la machine (même si aucune appli n'est lancée).
> 
> ...


Personnellement, je te conseillerais de vite le rendre !
Si tu as encore le temps et le droit !
Car si la solution est en instance d'être trouvée, il n'en reste pas moins que la distance à laquelle nous sépare de la solution, n'est pas connu et que, dixit ingénieur apple, ce sera rapide ou pas !!!

Rends la vite et commandes en un autre !


----------



## LCé (1 Janvier 2005)

Yop,

 oui rend le ! et ne conseille le iMac à personne ... 
 perso je commence à sérieusement m'inquiéter car au delà du problème de "iRasoir", le iMac devient vraiment bruyant après une utilisation intense ou quelque peu soutenue (travaille graphique à la tablette sous photoshop, ou encore montage vidéo sous FC) ... enfin un truc autre que le mail ou l'internet.

 De plus, je confirme que, une fois emballés, les ventilos demandent un reboot pour revenir à un niveau sonore acceptable.

 enfin voilà ... je repassais dans le coin au cas où pour 2005 Apple avait trouvé un truc ... mais nan ... bah en 2006 alors ?

 a+


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2005)

y a plein d'imac en vente dans les PA de divers sites en ce moment, c'est bizarre hein


----------



## Marcmaniac (1 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> y a plein d'imac en vente dans les PA de divers sites en ce moment, c'est bizarre hein


Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est bizzare !
Des imacs en vente, cela me parait normal, NON ?

Et ils ne sont pas forcément bruyant !


----------



## Kr!st0f (1 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> y a plein d'imac en vente dans les PA de divers sites en ce moment, c'est bizarre hein



Et y a même des Mercedes ! Ca voudrait dire qu'elles ont des problèmes  ?

No coment.


----------



## daoud (2 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, j'ajoute ma pierre à l'édifice "bruit de l'iMac".

J'avais commandé un iMac G5 20" au grossiste qui travaille avec mon université (prix un peu plus intéressant) et je l'ai reçu le 15 décembre après deux mois d'attente dans l'anxiété de recevoir un "iMac rasoir". Effectivement, il était bruyant, le symptome était le même que celui du film

http://www.davlyn.info/imacg5whine.htm

que quelqu'un avait posté sur le forum Apple avant que ce fil ne soit censuré. Quand je l'ai ouvert pour regarder un peu d'où venait le bruit, j'ai vu qu'en plus le disque dur n'était pas fixé et se balladait un peu. Apple Care m'a suggéré de le ramener chez mon revendeur, de l'ouvrir avec lui et de diagnostiquer le bruit... Sauf que le vendeur à refusé tout net en me répondant qu'il ne faisait pas de bruit quand il l'allumait dans son atelier super bruyant, donc pas de démontage pour regarder. Résultat : je me suis fais remboursé illiquo, ne me sentant pas de traiter avec M. Muscle qui "travaille lui, monsieur".

Retéléphone à Apple, qui s'est gentiment aligné sur le prix intéressant du revendeur et commande d'un nouvel iMac qui vient d'arriver 10 jours plus tard. Surprise, le bruit est le même... donc j'ai un peur que ce soit une maladie de toutes les machines. J'ai essayé de téléphoner à l'Apple Care, au moins pour avoir un numéro de dossier et voir ce qu'on peut faire et le gars m'a répondu dés que j'ai commencé à parler de bruit que "non le votre ne fait pas de bruit et je vais pour expliquer pourquoi pour que vous repartiez content"... évidemment sans avoir écouté mes explications  En gros, il m'a fait ouvrir le Moniteur d'activité et m'a dit que tous ces chiffres que je ne comprenais pas signifiaient que l'ordi travaillait et que c'était normal de faire du bruit dans ce cas. Son explication toute faite doit satisfaire les gens qui n'ont jamais vu ça, du coup, il s'est braqué quand je lui ai expliqué que je mon boulot était justement de faire du calcul sur des ordi et que je n'étais pas convaincu... De toute manière, je n'ai pas réussi à obtenir que ma demande soit prise en compte. Pendant la discussion, il a voulu regardé le fil concernant le bruit sur le forum Apple (qu'il avait dans ses signets visiblement, alors qu'il me soutenait que ça n'existait pas) et a vu qu'il était fermé. Quand je lui ai dit que ça devait gêner Apple et qu'ils avaient dû le fermer, il a commencé par me dire "oui effectivement" puis s'est ravisé en me disant que "c'était que des mensonges, m'sieur, alors c'est normal qu'Apple il ferme le fil" (sic). Je rétéléphone demain, en espérant tomber sur un gars plus sympa.

Si d'autres personnes peuvent regarder la vidéo et me dire si c'est effectivement le même problème qui leur pose souci (zzzzzZZZZzzzzz du ventilo qui est enfermé dans une boite en plastique gris et qu'on peut arrêté en débranchant ce ventilo et qui devient plus rapide lorsque celui-ci tourne plus vite), je suis preneur. Il n'est pas très fort mais sur une fréquence pénible. Voire même, si quelqu'un qui dit avoir un iMac silencieux peut ouvrir son boitier et me dire s'il a ou non ce bruit (bien audible au démarrage de l'ordi notamment) mais qu'il s'en accomode très bien, je serais fixé sur ce que je dois attendre de cet ordi. Parce que si tous les remplacement de Midplane échouent et que tous les ordi ont le même bruit, c'est que c'est le bruit normal de l'iMac et il n'y aura pas grand chose à attendre d'Apple (je les imagine mal envoyer de nouveaux ventilos aux centaines de milliers de possesseurs d'iMac).

Voilà, voilà, à suivre donc


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

salut 

je vient de recevoir mon imac 17 " qui est mon first mac   

et en effet j ai le meme symptome que sur le film mais moi le son vient d en bas a gauche de la pomme
j ai aussi appelé apple care et ills m ont gentilment fais faire un reset pmu mais rien

donc ce bruit ne me derange pas au demarage et si je me met en economie energie faible mais des que je me met en maximal et que je fais tourner garage band par exemple ben la c est comme ci j avais une petite mobilette qui accelere dans l ordi

par exemple en ce moment meme il doit gerer les petite emoticones animée a droite alors il ce fait entendre 
 

bon sinon je suis ravi d etre passé sur mac malgrés ca mais c est vraiment c§?,u"h"ju" ce p"(§!jn de bruit
ce qui est rageant c est q!ue le probleme sera resolu sur une rev b mais que les rev a ne pouront peut etre pas en profiter gratuitement 

je vient de le recevoir est ce que qlq a une idée de ce que je doit faire   le renvoyer dans le risque d avoir le meme probleme avec une autre machine  attendre une solution de la part d apple ect 

a plus


----------



## Kr!st0f (2 Janvier 2005)

Ouah, je viens de visionner le film cité plus haut, si mon iMac fesait ce bruit je pense que je l'aurais jeté contre un mur...
Je comprends mieux à présent la colère de certains.
Quel chance d'en avoir un silencieux...


----------



## Marcmaniac (2 Janvier 2005)

daoud a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ajoute ma pierre à l'édifice "bruit de l'iMac".
> 
> J'avais commandé un iMac G5 20" au grossiste qui travaille avec mon université (prix un peu plus intéressant) et je l'ai reçu le 15 décembre après deux mois d'attente dans l'anxiété de recevoir un "iMac rasoir". Effectivement, il était bruyant, le symptome était le même que celui du film
> 
> ...



Voila exactement le problème qui peut apparaitre avec ce bruit : rendre fou les personnes de l'apple care qui nous prennent pour  des menteurs ou des filous !
Or, ce bruit existe et ils doivent être capable d'entendre nos remarques, c'est un minimum quand même !

A tous ceux qui ont un problème de bruit, je les invite à redonner leur mac rapidement  car la solution me parait encore lointaine ! (vu les réactions que tu décris ci-dessus de l'apple care )
Perso, l'apple care a toujoours été très sympa, à l'écoute....longue d'ailleurs vu ma note téléphonique !


----------



## Philou1789 (2 Janvier 2005)

Ce qui doit enerver c'est d'avoir un mac top design qui coûte qd même un certain prix mais qui fait un bruit de pc tawainnais à 3francs 6 sous.
Perso j'aurais grave les boules d'avoir une mobilette sur mon bureau top design en verre trempé.
Je voulais me le prendre cet imac 20 p et je me suis dit que j'attendrais bien la rev B apparement j'ai eu raison
Dsl pour ceux qui ont ce pb, je compatis


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2005)

Pour le bruit du ventilo une petite bidouille hard que j'ai découverte :

- passez de gauche à droite la paume de la main pressée contre la fente de ventilation située à l'arrière du moniteur ... si à un moment donné le bruit s'atténue prenez un bout de scotch et collez-le horizontalement à cet endroit précis (mais pas plus de 7 à 9cms!!!!!) .... ça marche! ... le bruit à fortement diminué chez moi  

mon scotch est collé chez moi à environ 7cms du bord gauche de la fente (vu de l'arrière du moniteur) et se termine à environ 14cms

Le scotch doit rester plat et ne pas être enfoncé dans la fente pour permettre à l'air de s'échapper par les cotés ... cela fait 3 mois que j'ai placé ce scotch et je n'ai jamais eu de problème de surchauffe .. De toute façon il y a une sonde de temperature de sécurité qui coupera le Mac instantanément le cas échéant.

Voilà ... si cela pouvait aider ceux qui se plaignent du bruit

Amicalement
Joseph


----------



## Philou1789 (2 Janvier 2005)

Au secours 2059 euros et 1 rouleau de scotch !!!
L'abus


----------



## appleman (2 Janvier 2005)

je crois que concernant les imac G5, il est important d'attendre la rev B., en espérant que ce problème de bruit soit corrigé car moi aussi je compte me prendre un 2O" mais ca sera hors de question si les choses restent dans l'état actuel!


----------



## Philou1789 (2 Janvier 2005)

tout à fait thierry


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2005)

Ici on vient témoigner des problèmes de bruit que l'on peut rencontrer sur l'iMac G5...  J'espère et je pense ne pas être la seule exception qui confirme la règle: j'ai un iMac G5 20" depuis plus de 3 mois, et ben, pas de problème de son, de bruit, etc.  Tout va bien.

Comme on l'a souvent expliqué, on vient rarement sur un forum pour dire que tout va bien, alors forcèment, de voir des témoignages ça intrigue, et au final ça peut fausser l'image que l'on a d'un produit. Sans toutefois négliger que des problèmes peuvent survenir et exister.


----------



## Cricri (2 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sans toutefois négliger que des problèmes peuvent survenir et exister.


Oui c'est ça ! Moi je l'ai rendu car il était conforme à tout ce que je pouvais lire deçà delà : trop bruyant après un peu d'utilisation ! Bonne année !


----------



## daoud (2 Janvier 2005)

Re-bonjour,

Je viens de tenter le chat avec un agent Apple (avec des agents Apple en fait car ça s'arrête beaucoup, volontairement ou non).
Le premier m'a dit que ce n'était pas normal et qu'il fallait trouver une solution. Il a voulu me balancer sur un chat avec ses supérieurs mais ça a coupé.
Le second m'a demandé un instant pour lire le fil du premier... et ça a coupé.
Le troisième, même topo en encore plus rapide.
Le quatrième m'a dit de téléphoner au support car "on ne peut pas écouter les sons par chat"... avec une plume assez sèche. Je lui ai expliqué mes déboires avec le support et il m'a conseillé de demander une personne au dessus si le premier ne voulait pas m'entendre. Pour finir, je lui ai demandé s'il avait des infos/idées sur le bruit des iMacs et réponse sans équivoque : "no comment", suivi d'un "à nouveau je vous propose de téléphoner au support". Puis plus de réponse. Je sais pas trop quoi en penser... au plutôt, je vois trop bien quoi en penser 

Donc des heures au bout du chat et avancement zéro. Au lit, ça vaudra mieux.


----------



## imac03 (2 Janvier 2005)

Mon iMac G5 a rendu l'ame ce soir.....
Aucun souci auparavent....
Le demarrage apres les fetes aura ete fatal....Gueule de bois.
Apres test hardware a l'arrache avec une erreur vram a la clef:2NVD/1/4: 2103
Je joins 3 photos pour vous faire une idee.....
Demain il va y a voir le feu sur l'applecare......


----------



## peyret (3 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> je crois que concernant les imac G5, il est important d'attendre la rev B., en espérant que ce problème de bruit soit corrigé car moi aussi je compte me prendre un 2O" mais ca sera hors de question si les choses restent dans l'état actuel!



Etant donné que c'est un mini-ventilo et qu'il peut tourner très vite ! Il n'y a pas de solutuion évidente pour diminuer le bruit, à mon avis soit il faut  :
- mettre le processeur à 1 MHz 
- ou remettre un ancien G4 

ou faire 2 gros trou au dos, avec 2 ventilos à grandes pales (15 cm x 15 cm ep 1,5cm)
le bruit sera supérieur, mais plus bas en fréquence... et l'imac passera à l'épaisseur 5 + 3 = 8 cm,
En faisant un renflement à l'arrière on doit pouvoir garder 5 cm sur les bords et 8 cm vers le centre.
Cà vous va la modif ?  

lp

les ventilos


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Janvier 2005)

Je suis d'accord avec Webolivier ... le fait que l'on soulève dans un forum un point faible ou l'autre sur une machine ne signifie pas que cette machine ne soit pas bonne voire excellente.
Dans ce registre on est loin des innombrables problèmes rencontrés dans le monde des pc ... du bruit jusqu'aux incompatiblités logicielles et matérielles ... j'ai déjà donné!

Pour en  revenir au "bruit" .. je conseille vraiment aux septiques de se rendre chez un revendeur et "d'écouter" de très près un imacG5 ... il ne fait pas de bruit de casserolles comme le fichier audio transmis par Daoud le laisse croire.
C'est vraiment exagéré ... je me demande où était placé le micro? et pourquoi l'essai a été fait capot arrière ôté car comme dans une voiture le bruit du moteur capot ouvert ou fermé c'est tout autre chose!.

Quand au bruit dont je pensais être victime moi-même je me suis rendu compte que j'étais plutôt victime de la RUMEUR qui le colportait que du mac lui-même ... je finissais par croire que ceux qui disais que leur Imac n'avait pas de bruit n'en avait PAS DU TOUT et automatiquement j'estimais que le mien en avait .... en fait je suis très très loin du bruit d'enfer de Daoud  .. j'ai juste un "soufle"' très très léger qui s'entend un peu comme tout appareil possédant un ventilateur tournant à très basse vitesse en fait!

Ce souffle je l'ai encore réduit par la bidouille que j'ai décrite plus haut ....  je vous conseille franchement de vous rendre compte de "VISU" chez votre revendeur de l'ampleur de ce bruit ... je suis persuadé que vous quitterez le magasin avec l'imac G5 sous le bras! .. il est tellement reussi mais juste victime de la RUMEUR!.

Amicalement
Joseph
 

PS: ne me faites pas dire qu'il n'y a pas eu des series reellement à problème mais dites vous bien qu'il y a aussi une majorité de séries sans problème.


----------



## gégé2 (3 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire. De toute façon, vu que j'ai pris livraison de mon Imac le 23/12 dans un apple center, j'imagine que le délai pour rendre ma machine est expiré.

A la lecture de tous ces posts, je n'arrive pas vraiment à savoir quel est le problème de fond : jugez-vous l'Imac trop bruyant ? Ou est-ce ce petit zzzzzzz ou rrrrrrrr qui vous pose problème. Personnellement, je ne trouve pas l'Imac trop bruyant. C'est ce son (zzzzz) que je trouve très agaçant. Est-ce que sur votre machine, ce bruit de rasoir est très élevé ou simplement présent de manière assez légère ?

Merci.


----------



## Marcmaniac (3 Janvier 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné que c'est un mini-ventilo et qu'il peut tourner très vite ! Il n'y a pas de solutuion évidente pour diminuer le bruit, à mon avis soit il faut  :
> - mettre le processeur à 1 MHz
> - ou remettre un ancien G4
> 
> ...


Peyret t'es un surdoué. J'adore ta page démontage et explication avec en prime, ta solution finale qui m'a fait écrouler de rire !
Mon irasoir va bien, il continue à irasoiriser et moi, à moins riser !
C'est comme ça chez mac mapple !


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'espère et je pense ne pas être la seule exception qui confirme la règle: j'ai un iMac G5 20" depuis plus de 3 mois, et ben, pas de problème de son, de bruit, etc.  Tout va bien.


On peut savoir, en toute honnêteté, quelle utilisation tu fais de ton iMac (tâches+durée) ?


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Janvier 2005)

J'ai essayé de jouer à Simcity 4 ce week end ... eh ben au bout de 20 minutes je n'entendais plus la musique du jeu, les ventillos à fond. J'ai tenu 5 minutes et j'ai dû abandonner la partie  

Et la cerise sur la gateau c'est qu'il y a aussi un défaut au niveau "soft". Le régime des ventillos ne diminue pas quand la tempéraure baisse ... pour celà il faut un reboot !!!

Autant vous dire que pour mon premier mac, l'image d'Apple vient d'en prendre un sacré coup ...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> On peut savoir, en toute honnêteté, quelle utilisation tu fais de ton iMac (taches+durée) ?



Que sous-entends-tu? Que par de là l'utilisation que j'en fais, usage personnel (iApps, Photoshop, XPlane parfois, autres utilitaires, etc.) il serait peut-être normal qu'il soit dénué de problème?... Je répète ne fais pas généralité de ton cas.  Si tu penses que ton iMac est défectueux, c'est un retour en SAV qu'il lui faut. 

Tiens, faudra que j'essaie SimCity, ça fait un bail que j'y ai pas joué. 

PS: mon iMac, en plus de ne pas faire de bruit, n'a pas de «taches».


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Que sous-entends-tu? Que par de là l'utilisation que j'en fais, usage personnel (iApps, Photoshop, XPlane parfois, autres utilitaires, etc.) il serait peut-être normal qu'il soit dénué de problème?


Ouh la du calme ... je voulais juste savoir ce que tu utilisais comme applis, chez moi les iApps ne déclenchent pas les ventillos outre mesure, ni Photoshop.



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je répète ne fais pas généralité de ton cas.


Je peux très bien te retourner le compliment  



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, faudra que j'essaie SimCity, ça fait un bail que j'y ai pas joué.


Tu verras il tourne très bien sur le G5, mon PC ramait comme c'est pas possible.



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> PS: mon iMac, en plus de ne pas faire de bruit, n'a pas de «taches».


Ok je rajoute un accent circonflexe


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la du calme ... je voulais juste savoir ce que tu utilisais comme applis, chez moi les iApps ne déclenchent pas les ventillos outre mesure, ni Photoshop.



Mais je suis calme.   



			
				laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Je peux très bien te retourner le compliment



Certes, mais je reprends ce que j'ai dit plus haut:



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comme on l'a souvent expliqué, on vient rarement sur un forum pour dire que tout va bien, alors forcèment, de voir des témoignages ça intrigue, et au final ça peut fausser l'image que l'on a d'un produit. Sans toutefois négliger que des problèmes peuvent survenir et exister.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais je reprends ce que j'ai dit plus haut


Certes mais tu n'as absolument aucun moyen de connaître le taux de marginalité de ce problème. Et quand bien même celà serait marginal, il n'est pas acceptable de ne pas faire quelque chose quand on a l'image d'Apple.

Je pense que quand Appple Care te dis au tel qu'ils sont au courant du problème, que ça peut même venir carrément d'un défaut dans le concept même de l'iMac G5 et qu'ils travaillent sur une solution, c'est que le problème n'est pas si marginal que ça.
C'est sûr que l'on vient plus facilement sur les forums pour se plaindre mais ce fil est quand même celui qui comporte le plus de réponses (500+), juste derrière celui des problèmes de livraison des iMac G5 (mais on sait tous que c'était un problème marginal et que certains ont reçu leur iMac dans les temps).

Pour conclure, le but de ce fil n'est pas de polémiquer sur la marginalité ou pas de cet iMac bruyant. C'est un fait établi, certains le sont. Et c'est pour donner une visibilité aux pauvres posseurs d'iRasoir qu'il existe (merci MacGé) en espérant qu'Apple voudra bien s'occuper d'eux.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

salut a tous

bon ca y est j ai decidé de renvoyer mon imac 17" pour echange

est ce que certain d entre vous on fait ca et on recu un imac17" silencieux 
est ce que d autre on en recu un avec le meme probleme ou pire

voila en fait deux petite questions pour evalué mes chance de ne pas retomber sur un irasoir

de toute facon si il a le meme probleme je leur renverais encore et encore

ah oui derniere petite question est ce qu il y a des gens qui ont un 17" sans le bruit de rasoir

voila a plus


----------



## gégé2 (3 Janvier 2005)

gégé2 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire. De toute façon, vu que j'ai pris livraison de mon Imac le 23/12 dans un apple center, j'imagine que le délai pour rendre ma machine est expiré.
> 
> A la lecture de tous ces posts, je n'arrive pas vraiment à savoir quel est le problème de fond : jugez-vous l'Imac trop bruyant ? Ou est-ce ce petit zzzzzzz ou rrrrrrrr qui vous pose problème. Personnellement, je ne trouve pas l'Imac trop bruyant. C'est ce son (zzzzz) que je trouve très agaçant. Est-ce que sur votre machine, ce bruit de rasoir est très élevé ou simplement présent de manière assez légère ? Difficile de finalement évaluer quel devrait être le bruit normal de l'imac. De plus, étant donné que je travaile depuis un an sur un Powerbook, je ne sais pas trop si c'est moi qui ne supporte plus le bruit ou si mon Imac a vraiment un problème
> 
> Merci.



DItes, vous pourriez m'éclairer à ce sujet.


----------



## pooky31 (3 Janvier 2005)

Très honnetement ce bruit est vraiment génant... très génant. Tu as vraiment l'impression d'avoir un rasoir electrique dans les oreilles.
Je viens de switcher de pc et mon pc pourtant ordi de base d'assembleur avait un bruit beacoup moins genant car moins aigue.
Je pense que c'est parce que le bruit est aigue qu'il nous gene tant.


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Janvier 2005)

Un ImacG5 ne s'achète pas sur un forum .... 

Un conseil ... rendez-vous chez votre revendeur avec vos oreilles bien dégagées ... vous constaterez que les mac vendus actuellement ne sont pas ceux dont on vous rabat (volontairement ou non) les oreilles à tout bout de champ  

N'oubliez pas votre carte bleue car vous ne quitterez pas le magasin sans un ImacG5-20" sous le bras
N'hésitez plus ... courrez ... achetez-le ... no problem ... only big bonheur 

A propos vous ne connaitriez pas le n° du Sav de LACIE car mon tout nouveau disque fait nettement plus de bruit que mon Mac ... pourtant j'aurais dû me méfier vu que tout était dans son nom ... "La scie"!  

Amicalement
Joseph


----------



## iMan (3 Janvier 2005)

en touts cas , les iBook ne font pas un pets


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un ImacG5 ne s'achète pas sur un forum ....
> 
> Un conseil ... rendez-vous chez votre revendeur avec vos oreilles bien dégagées ... vous constaterez que les mac vendus actuellement ne sont pas ceux dont on vous rabat (volontairement ou non) les oreilles à tout bout de champ
> 
> ...



euhhh salut 

j ai recu le mien il y a trois jours et il fait du bruit :hein:


----------



## gégé2 (3 Janvier 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un ImacG5 ne s'achète pas sur un forum ....
> 
> Un conseil ... rendez-vous chez votre revendeur avec vos oreilles bien dégagées ... vous constaterez que les mac vendus actuellement ne sont pas ceux dont on vous rabat (volontairement ou non) les oreilles à tout bout de champ
> 
> ...



Et le mien, reçu il y a 12 jours. Certes, un Imac ne s'achète pas sur un Forum. Il ne s'utilise pas non plus sur un forum, mais à 50 cm de vos oreilles. Et là, pour les malchanceux, la chanson est toute différente...


----------



## pyxmalion (3 Janvier 2005)

Ca y est j'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui ! Ah comme il est beau ! Vraiment plus beau qu'en photo ! Ca va faire bientôt 1h qu'il tourne et pour l'instant, rien à signaler ! J'entends les ventilos mais c'est plutôt discret, mon ancien iMac DV à côté est beaucoup plus bruyant avec son disque dur !


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Janvier 2005)

pyxmalion a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est j'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui ! Ah comme il est beau ! Vraiment plus beau qu'en photo ! Ca va faire bientôt 1h qu'il tourne et pour l'instant, rien à signaler ! J'entends les ventilos mais c'est plutôt discret, mon ancien iMac DV à côté est beaucoup plus bruyant avec son disque dur !



faudra penser à changer ta signature


----------



## peyret (4 Janvier 2005)

De toutes façons quand on arrête le PC HP à côté, çà soulage, çà détend, çà décontracte, un grand SILENCE arrive ! et c'est reposant un bruit d'imac G5 au ralenti...
Et s'il fait un bruit de micro séche-cheveux à 30m, il n'y aura plus qu'à polir comme un miroir, ses petites turbines, pour gagner un petit décibel.
Faut dire que faire si compliqué en canalisation d'air, pour des raisons esthétiques, n'arrange pas le libre passage de l'air. Un dédale de coude, de virage... pour augmenter le bruit ?
Poussières à éviter car sur le processeur une plaque en cuivre (?) avec des ailettes espacées de quelques mm n'attendent que çà pour se boucher .

Et si vous voulez tout savoir... en plus du bruit : le DD peut servir de fer à repasser lorsqu'il est sollicité (video), mais çà personne l'a entendu ? Je l'ai touché... à chaud !

C'est quand même un bon portable, sans couvercle, sur le 20 " on peut coller le clavier sur la bande sous l'écran et en faire un gros ipod !

lp


----------



## Alex* (4 Janvier 2005)

Reçu le mien mi décembre et absolument rien à signaler. Il est vraiment très discret...et magnifique  :love:   

Un cas n'est pas l'autre


----------



## Kr!st0f (4 Janvier 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un ImacG5 ne s'achète pas sur un forum ....
> 
> Un conseil ... rendez-vous chez votre revendeur avec vos oreilles bien dégagées ... vous constaterez que les mac vendus actuellement ne sont pas ceux dont on vous rabat (volontairement ou non) les oreilles à tout bout de champ
> 
> ...



J'ai le même soucis que toi, j'suis content quand il se met en veille le LaCie.
De toute façon, à l'intérieur c'est du Matrox, normal que ça fasse du bruit alors... faut faire avec.


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Janvier 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> dont on vous rabat (volontairement ou non) les oreilles à tout bout de champ


Tu peux expliquer le "volontairement" ?



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> A propos vous ne connaitriez pas le n° du Sav de LACIE car mon tout nouveau disque fait nettement plus de bruit que mon Mac ... pourtant j'aurais dû me méfier vu que tout était dans son nom ... "La scie"!
> 
> Amicalement
> Joseph


Un petit tour sur les forums t'aurait permis de savoir que ce disque fait du bruit, mais évidemment un disque dur ne s'achète pas sur un forum ...


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Janvier 2005)

pyxmalion a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est j'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui ! Ah comme il est beau ! Vraiment plus beau qu'en photo ! Ca va faire bientôt 1h qu'il tourne et pour l'instant, rien à signaler ! J'entends les ventilos mais c'est plutôt discret, mon ancien iMac DV à côté est beaucoup plus bruyant avec son disque dur !


Fais-le bosser un peu ton iMac avec un bon petit jeu gourmand en ressources (genre simcity 4) et tu nous diras si tu as un iMac silencieux ou un sèche-cheveux à 2000 ¤


----------



## geoffrey (4 Janvier 2005)

De mon cote 2 semaines d'utilisation de mon nvel imac et pas de bruit (je le laisse quasiment toujours on, j'ai des process en tache de fond, les applis tournent en meme temps (gimp, star office, X11, ...) et j'ai pas mal utilise mon disque --> recuperation des donnees de mon ancien imac)


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Janvier 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> De mon cote 2 semaines d'utilisation de mon nvel imac et pas de bruit (je le laisse quasiment toujours on, j'ai des process en tache de fond, les applis tournent en meme temps (gimp, star office, X11, ...) et j'ai pas mal utilise mon disque --> recuperation des donnees de mon ancien imac)


Je suis heureux pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> De mon cote 2 semaines d'utilisation de mon nvel imac et pas de bruit (je le laisse quasiment toujours on, j'ai des process en tache de fond, les applis tournent en meme temps (gimp, star office, X11, ...) et j'ai pas mal utilise mon disque --> recuperation des donnees de mon ancien imac)





salut 

euhhh c est un 17 ou un 20 "


----------



## geoffrey (4 Janvier 2005)

17' 1.6 Mhz (cado surprise de ma copine pour noel , j'allais pas l'engueuler parce que c'est pas un 1.8  )

Par contre j'ai une question, ce probleme de bruit n'est pas present sur toutes les machines, c'est ca ? Si oui, peut etre que les iMac "bruyant" viennent tous de la meme usine ??


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Janvier 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> 17' 1.6 Mhz (cado surprise de ma copine pour noel , j'allais pas l'engueuler parce que c'est pas un 1.8  )
> 
> Par contre j'ai une question, ce probleme de bruit n'est pas present sur toutes les machines, c'est ca ? Si oui, peut etre que les iMac "bruyant" viennent tous de la meme usine ??


J'aimerais bien que ce soit le cas, la solution serait donc toute trouvée, hélas il ne s'agit ni d'une série defaillante, ni d'une chaine d'assemblage en particulier ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> 17' 1.6 Mhz (cado surprise de ma copine pour noel , j'allais pas l'engueuler parce que c'est pas un 1.8  )
> 
> Par contre j'ai une question, ce probleme de bruit n'est pas present sur toutes les machines, c'est ca ? Si oui, peut etre que les iMac "bruyant" viennent tous de la meme usine ??




merci bon c est le meme que le mien donc ils existe en silencieux


----------



## benamad (4 Janvier 2005)

content aussi de ce temoignage car jusqu'a present les silencieux etaient des 20 pouces. Attention je ne dis pas que les 20 pouces sont en general silencieux (j'ai ecouté comme tout le monde celui de marcmaniac qui est le pire que j'ai entendu, pauvre marc ca s'arrange ?) mais ceux qui ont temoigne avoir des imacs silencieux avaient un 20 pouces il me semble (TNK par exemple).


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Janvier 2005)

J'ai prononcé le mot "volontairement" car je ne peux pas croire que des gens passent leur temps à nous seriner que leur Imac G5 fait un bruit qui va du rasoir à la machine à laver suivant l'heure de la journée et le degré d'humidité de la pièce (tant qu'on y est) si ce n'est pour casser "volontairement" l'image de l'ImacG5 ou de Apple!.

Depuis le temps "qu'ils" nous en parlent leur machine aurait pû être ramenée au sav et leur problème  aurait été solutionné depuis bien longtemps s'il avait été "BIEN REEL"

Car c'est là que le bas blesse! .. car après avoir discuté longuement avec mon revendeur bien en face de moi (et pas par téléphone!) il m'a confirmé que Apple en avait assez des "faux retours" ... on leur retournait des appareils parfaitement en ordre qui leur étaient retournés uniquement suite aux rumeurs,aux mauvaises descriptions du bruit et dont leurs propriétaires finissaient par croire que le simple souffle d'un ventiiateur est un bruit anormal  :rose:

Des cas isolés amplifiés "volontairement" ont crée la psychose du bruit .. on finit par entendre des "bruits anormaux" partout et sur tout ... la frappe de mon clavier me semble anormalement bruyante ... l'avalement de mon disque DVD produit du bruit qui est sûrement anormal .. etc .. etc ..

Franchement je vais vous dire y en a marre des critiques ... adressez-les directement à votre revendeur pas ici ... et vous ne me ferez pas croire qu'un commercial sérieux qui a pignon sur rue ne prendra jamais votre parti si un problème bien réel vous touche personnellement .. c'est leur intérêt .. leur survie! ... à vous de leur démontrer la véracité de votre problème devant eux pas devant nous ... pas sur un forum ... NOUS NE POUVONS RIEN POUR VOUS .. ce n'est pas en nous bassinant les oreilles de VOTRE problème que vous le résolverez ... rêglez-le avec votre revendeur et laissez nous savourer notre beau ImacG5 "PRESQUE" silencieux.  

A propos de mon Lacie c'était un clin d'oeil ... le Lacie fait du bruit certes mais uniquement quand il se met en route et là je ne vais pas "volontairement" pinailler sur les quelques minutes de "bruit" occasionnel qu'il produit. 

Zut un bruit !! .. fausse alerte c'est le four à micro-ondes de ma moitié qui s'est mis en route ... houlà! mais c'est sûrement pas normal ce bruit?   

Amicalement
Joseph


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

salut a toi

si tu entendais le bruit que j entend avec cette machine tu dechanterais vite fais 

si on te bassine les oreille pourquoi reviens tu

et enfin j aurais aimé que tu ais un probleme avec ton matos pour te voir changé radicalement de discour (car la t as l air bien sur de toi quand meme)

quand tu achete une machine de ce gabari et qu on te dit que cest un modele de silence tu es en droit d attendre quelle ne fasse pas de bruit et quand je parle de bruit je sais de quoi je parle car je vien de switché d un pc qui etait bruyant ( donc je ne crois pas que je fais du pinaillage)

a moins que tu me dise que ton mac des que tu le demare fais un bruit de mobylette qui accelere (je ne parle pas d un soufle ) alors mea culpa  mais alors apple devrait arreté de dire qu il est silencieux

sinon c est vrai que ca crée une espece de psychose 

a plus


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Janvier 2005)

Plablito ,

Tu m'as mal compris ... je ne dis pas que vous n'avez pas réellement un bruit !! ...  je vous demande simplement de me dire pourquoi vous n'allez pas vous plaindre directement chez votre revendeur!

Il faut oser!!!! .. personnellement je suis tombé sur des cas sévères de non-qualité dans divers matériels et à chaque fois je me suis rendu au magasin qui me l'a vendu (pas directement au fabriquant c'est trop compliqué) en expliquant calmement les choses mais en les DEMONTRANT ... convaincus ils ne pouvaient dès lors que s'occuper de mon problème (en le renvoyant chez le fabricant si nécessaire) .. sinon cela aurait été la menace d'écrire à la direction générale de la marque pour dénoncer le non-serieux de leur entreprise ... et ce genre de menace cela fonctionne toujours.

Une autre fois j'avais une camera Canon qui était rentré en réparation 4x en 6 mois! ... lassé de ce va et vient j'ai écrit à la direction générale Belge de la marque en leur expliquant mes déboires et mon mécontentement ... après un échange de courier très courtois ,je leur ai demandé de faire un geste commercial vu l'extrême désagrément qu'ils m'avaient occasionné et ma peur que jamais leur service après-vente viendraient à bout de CETTE  caméra-là en particulier  ... je te promets que j'ai reçu un dernier courrier me signalant que je pouvais aller chercher un AUTRE modèle de la marque plus performant.

Je pense sincèrement qu'il n'y a pas de mauvais commerciaux .. il y a juste trop de consommateurs peureux et qui N'OSES PAS!

Amicalement
Joseph


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Janvier 2005)

Ah j'oubliais le principal !!!!!

Après m'être informé chez 2 revendeurs (ici en Belgqiue) ils m'ont assuré qu'il y avait une procédure interne mise en place par Apple et qui consiste en ceci :
S vous constatez un problème de ce genre ,il faut le rapporter en magasin afin que le service technique local AGREE constate effectivement un défaut REEL par comparaison avec un modèle dans le magasin ou non ... ils dressent alors un procès-verbal de non-qualité qu'ils envoyent chez Apple qui expédiera ensuite directement chez-vous un KIT DE VENTILATION de remplacement avec les instructions de montage détaillé ... c'est facile parait-il?

Si ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle c'est quoi?
Alors n'hésitez plus .. foncez!

Amicalement
Joseph


----------



## Marcmaniac (4 Janvier 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> content aussi de ce temoignage car jusqu'a present les silencieux etaient des 20 pouces. Attention je ne dis pas que les 20 pouces sont en general silencieux (j'ai ecouté comme tout le monde celui de marcmaniac qui est le pire que j'ai entendu, pauvre marc ca s'arrange ?) mais ceux qui ont temoigne avoir des imacs silencieux avaient un 20 pouces il me semble (TNK par exemple).


Merci benamad de prendre de mes nouvelles !
Mon imac est toujours aussi bruyant. L'apple care m'a promis une isight en guise de geste commercial, c'était fin novembre, depuis, RIEN !!!! J'ai rappelé deux fois pour savoir ou on en était : blablabla, pas de solution, on est au courant, on travaille dessus, et l'isight est en cours d'acheminemant !
Je reste attentif à ce fil et suit la discussion régulièrement !

Pour répondre à Jo 6465 mais le faut-il vraiment !
On est des gros cocos qui ne sommes pas allé voir notre revendeur ....mais il se croit où ! Il se prend pour qui !
Qu'il se calme le malpoli, mon parcours a été très clean et très rigoureux dans la démarche et très poli et tout et tout ....et je lui dit que mon mac fait un bruit supérieur à 28 DB, qu'il fait un bruit de roulette qui s'entend dès l'allumage du mac et que ce bruit est tout simplement INSUPPORTABLE !
Et pour le reste, je lui dit d'arrêter de lire ce post ! NON MAIS !

La suite de ma démarche passe par un coup de tel à l'apple care dans le milieu  du mois avec récapitulatif de mes démarches et de mes problèmes, avec ou sans l'isight ! Le tout enregistré...pas seulement par l'apple care, puis, mise en demeure de trouver une solution (qui passe pour moi par un échange de machine, je suis pret à réinvestir, à faire des efforts , etc...) et si pas d'échange de machine AVEC geste commercial, alors, début des grandes maneuvres avec une association de consommateurs...et quelques macusers, je suppose !

Pour terminer, le mac, c'est vraiment le pied et reste un des piliers de ma belle vie ! 

:modo: un peu de calme :modo:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Janvier 2005)

Joseph .. Marcmania .. je m'appelle joseph

Je suis persuadé que ton (LE) problème ne sera bientôt plus qu'un mauvais souvenir ... il en va de l'image de marque même d'Apple ... nous sommes tous d'accord la-dessus

Ex-PCiste ... le Mac m'a redonné le goût du plaisir informatique que je croyais perdu

Sans rancune
Joseph


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Plablito ,
> 
> Tu m'as mal compris ... je ne dis pas que vous n'avez pas réellement un bruit !! ...  je vous demande simplement de me dire pourquoi vous n'allez pas vous plaindre directement chez votre revendeur!
> 
> ...





ok autant pour moi , aussitot que j ai entendu ce bruit j ai contacté l apple care, fais plusieurs manip mais en vain donc la j attend le livreur de tnt qui doit venir reprendre le mac et l apple store m en envoie un autre 
j espere juste que j aurais plus de chance   


sans rancune a plus


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Janvier 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'oubliais le principal !!!!!
> 
> Après m'être informé chez 2 revendeurs (ici en Belgqiue) ils m'ont assuré qu'il y avait une procédure interne mise en place par Apple et qui consiste en ceci :
> S vous constatez un problème de ce genre ,il faut le rapporter en magasin afin que le service technique local AGREE constate effectivement un défaut REEL par comparaison avec un modèle dans le magasin ou non ... ils dressent alors un procès-verbal de non-qualité qu'ils envoyent chez Apple qui expédiera ensuite directement chez-vous un KIT DE VENTILATION de remplacement avec les instructions de montage détaillé ... c'est facile parait-il?
> ...


Ah ouais et tu peux nous dire pourquoi ton revendeur il applique cette procédure et pas AppleCare quand on les appelle ? Il n'existe pas de kit de ventillation de rechange, quand on change, c'est tout le midplane !
Sache que nous tous sommes allés au bout des démarches qu'il fallait faire et on ne t'as pas attendu pour ça! Un tel manque de tolérance et une telle condescendance, c'est incroyable. Je me demande ce qui me retiens de te mettre un coup de boule rouge 

Ici c'est un forum et on est la pour s'exprimer, libre à qui veut de lire et/ou d'écrire. Si ça te dérange tant que ça lit autre chose.
En tout cas tu fais preuve de très peu d'imagination pour nous donner une version très mal recyclée du "grand complot", "ils" sont la pour nous déstabiler etc ... on se croirait dans X-Files (mais X-Files c'est bien mieux).
En tout cas moi j'ai choisi, je ne lirai plus ta prose de donneur de leçons à deux balles.:sleep: 

Bonne journée malgré tout.


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

ce sujet commence a virer au vinaigre, il est temps de le fermer, expliquer vous par MP si vous avez un différent


----------

